# New F@H Team Members Post Here First



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 14, 2009)

New team members need to post here. Introduce yourself and state the hardware you will be folding on. Veteran team members will have tips to share so your efforts may be as productive as possible. After introducing yourself, feel free to post up in the forum with any questions. We also have a F@H Rig Gallery if you want to share pics of your folding rigs. Thanks for joining the team and good luck!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all, I'm johnnyfiive. I just started folding about 1-2 weeks ago. I have two main machines folding at my house and one at work. The machines at home fold while I'm not at work and the one at work is 24/7. 

The machines at home are my main rig and a PS3.
Main rig is a Phenom II 920 @ 3.5GHz, XFX GTX 260 Black Edition, 4GB ram. The PS3 is a brand new 80GB. The machine at work is a Intel C2D 2.2GHGz with 4GB of ram and a low grade ATi card running Ubuntu.







I'm a VW fan.


----------



## amit_talkin (Mar 17, 2009)

My name is Amit, from India.
I have just started using F@H , have joined the TPU team with username "TechPowerup!".
My rig is listed in "system spec".

I have downloaded high-perf. client. I dont know much about F@H this time, so have set perf. setting to "slightly high" atm.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 18, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Hi all, I'm johnnyfiive. I just started folding about 1-2 weeks ago. I have two main machines folding at my house and one at work. The machines at home fold while I'm not at work and the one at work is 24/7.
> 
> The machines at home are my main rig and a PS3.
> Main rig is a Phenom II 920 @ 3.5GHz, XFX GTX 260 Black Edition, 4GB ram. The PS3 is a brand new 80GB. The machine at work is a Intel C2D 2.2GHGz with 4GB of ram and a low grade ATi card running Ubuntu.
> ...



Welcome Johnnyfive, that's a unique GUI you have for you F@H client. Love the old school GTI and the colors on your Sig Banner. Let us know if there is anything we can help you with.
 



amit_talkin said:


> My name is Amit, from India.
> I have just started using F@H , have joined the TPU team with username "TechPowerup!".
> My rig is listed in "system spec".
> 
> I have downloaded high-perf. client. I dont know much about F@H this time, so have set perf. setting to "slightly high" atm.



Thanks for joining the team Amit. Your E8400 does a nice job on SMP and the ATI cores have been getting better with time. You should be able to get approx 5K ppd with your sig rig. Let me know if you need any help with F@H.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 18, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Hi all, I'm johnnyfiive. I just started folding about 1-2 weeks ago. I have two main machines folding at my house and one at work. The machines at home fold while I'm not at work and the one at work is 24/7.
> 
> The machines at home are my main rig and a PS3.
> Main rig is a Phenom II 920 @ 3.5GHz, XFX GTX 260 Black Edition, 4GB ram. The PS3 is a brand new 80GB. The machine at work is a Intel C2D 2.2GHGz with 4GB of ram and a low grade ATi card running Ubuntu.
> ...



Thanks so much for joining johnnyfiive 

Count on us for any doubts.

*About Volkswagen:*

I'm from Brazil and VW rules over there 

Before moving to Canada I had 3 VW cars:

- VW Parati 1985 - made in Brazil
- VW Gol 1992 - made in Brazil
- VW Golf 1996 - made in Germany


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all, Just joined the TPU folding team last night. Folding with the rig in my system specs, Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Brisbane and Radeon 4870 512 mb,  using The Vista GPU Console client. So far 6 WU complete.


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Decided to change UserName to TechPowerUp! to help with the team folding Effort


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 18, 2009)

BTW, is there a way to force more CPU usage? My 920 is only using 20-30%.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 18, 2009)

how do you get thoise stat sigs? i forgot the site


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 18, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> how do you get thoise stat sigs? i forgot the site



http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 19, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> BTW, is there a way to force more CPU usage? My 920 is only using 20-30%.



If you are using SMP, don't forget to add the flag

-smp

at your shortcut. Ex:

C:\F@H_SMP\fah.exe -smp


----------



## cliffinokc (Mar 20, 2009)

im  cliff   i joined the  folding team today  my  rig  is  in profile.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for joining cliff. Let us know if you need an help configuring your clients.


----------



## unibrow1990 (Mar 21, 2009)

Started folding today using my 4850, Have to admit i don't entirely understand the entire concept but from what i read it a very good cause.


----------



## Ryo129 (Mar 23, 2009)

Started folding a couple days ago on my HD 4870. ~4200ppd 
Just installed SMP for my pII 920 (FAHmon has a yellow square next to it should i be worried?)


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2009)

My names Danny. I've been folding almost 24/7 on my 4870 for the last few days. I seem to run games just as well with it running. 

Currently i'm building a second computer that'll be dedicated to folding. It's only got an 8600GT in it at the moment... lol.

When that computer is finished, i'll be folding alot more. I'll try to keep it on 24/7 - so long as it's quiet.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2009)

Ryo129 said:


> Started folding a couple days ago on my HD 4870. ~4200ppd
> Just installed SMP for my pII 920 (FAHmon has a yellow square next to it should i be worried?)



Yellow aquare is ok - just means it needs to update. Not sure how fast it will crunch the numbers, but at a guess maybe 15-20minutes per % done. So give it an hour and it should be a nice green color.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> My names Danny. I've been folding almost 24/7 on my 4870 for the last few days. I seem to run games just as well with it running.
> 
> Currently i'm building a second computer that'll be dedicated to folding. It's only got an 8600GT in it at the moment... lol.
> 
> When that computer is finished, i'll be folding alot more. I'll try to keep it on 24/7 - so long as it's quiet.



My current 4850 is scarily quiet - can not hear it even at load. If you wish PM me and i can give you the exact link to it.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi guys - started folding a couple of weeks ago> my rig is in the specs. i'm folding 4-5k ppd. i'm also folding using the cpu client on 3 other pc's 700mhz, 2.2ghz and 2.5ghz but only about 50-100ppd but every little helps right?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey everyone, 
My name is TheMailMan78 and I'm an Foldalcoholic.

<<< My current specs are under my name.

I'm not sure how folding works but I entered the team name and my name into the folding control app. Now the icon in my task bar says "F@H: Working 270/1500". How does this work exactly and how should I properly set this up?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 28, 2009)

assuming you are using the CPU and not the GPU?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> assuming you are using the CPU and not the GPU?



Dude I have no clue. What would be better?


----------



## Ryo129 (Mar 28, 2009)

uhh if your willing to turn off crossfire and run two seperate GPU clients for each of your 4850's that would get you the most PPD i think


----------



## novacheck (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey guys, I figured since my PC stays on 24/7, I could put that idle time to good use.  Just getting started with it today.  Check out my system specs, let me know the best way to set it up.  Thanks guys.  I am looking foward to trying to help a good cause.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 31, 2009)

novacheck said:


> Check out my system specs, let me know the best way to set it up.  Thanks guys.  I am looking foward to trying to help a good cause.



If you have your GPU's on SLI, you need to unlink them. Buck_Nasty has a pretty good tutorial (on this sub-forum) on how to use/setup multi-GPU's. You should pull 5-6K PPDs on each one of those cards.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 31, 2009)

Been folding for TPU for awhile but still pretty new to the whole thing. Got one rig folding 24/7 right now. Working on building another one for a main / folding part time rig. 
Folding name: blkhogan
Full time F@H setup:
Phenom 9850 @ 2.8GHz
2 GB OCZ 1066
EVGA GTX280 1GB
Vista 32 bit ultimate
PPDs around 5900 - 6500 (running 1 GPU client right now)

2nd rig setup: (still in the works)
Phenom II X3 720 (on the way)
4 GB OCZ 1066
PNY 9600GT (on the way)
XP 64 bit 
Will probably switch the 280 for the 9600 in the full time rig when it arrives so PPD's will drop some.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 31, 2009)

bogmali said:


> If you have your GPU's on SLI, you need to unlink them. Buck_Nasty has a pretty good tutorial (on this sub-forum) on how to use/setup multi-GPU's. You should pull 5-6K PPDs on each one of those cards.



Cool, good to know.  Thanks guys.  Will definitely ask again if I need some help.


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 31, 2009)

hi, been thinking about folding for a long time now but had a near limitless stream of issues with my videocard. got a new one tho  8600GTS [default clocks] and 2900XT [overclocked, underclocked, i mess around with it alot]

8600gts isnt an upgrade power wise, but its a very vast upgrade compatibility wise and power consumption wise, especialy with the 2900xt being a 1gb version, curious to see how well the 8600gts does, i got it for 55 shipped and its fanless [uses case exaust fans to suck air in through the back to cool it]

also, are there any posts about installing the console client as a service in XP?

EDIT: wow i am having issues with running other programs while FAH gpu client is running, like something is being used way too heavily, the cpu doesnt look like its in use, and the hdd only looks like its getting used somewhat... media player classic cant even play any files it gets stoped completely.


----------



## purefun65 (Apr 3, 2009)

want to fold for u guys what is your team number? got a new i7 rig and i have 2 gtx 275 cards coming pm me as to how to set it up.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 3, 2009)

purefun65 said:


> want to fold for u guys what is your team number? got a new i7 rig and i have 2 gtx 275 cards coming pm me as to how to set it up.




That would be 50711 for the team number. There is already a great "how to" on here for setting up multiple GPUs. Let me know and PM me if you still need help.


----------



## Gilbert (Apr 4, 2009)

*just joined*

I am new at FAH and never had a sophisticated graphic card as I never played games apart from Solitaire or Mahjong... I am not new at PCs as I have bought new a 286-10 during DOS 3.3 days. I also was quite active with the Montreal OS/2 user group. I also was active in Seti@Home until about 4 years ago when I needed to change my computer system.

End of January, I was diagnosed with lung cancer (stage llll squamous T2N3M0) and about to undertake treatment soon. I had been wondering what I could do and found my contribution could be in FAH. I decided to get a new system after doing a bit of reading. I just received most of the parts yesterday: Antec 1200 case; Corsair 750W power supply; XFX GX260NADFF GeForce GTX 260 Core 216; GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P motherboard; AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE cpu; XIGMATEK Dark Knight-S1283V 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler; Patriot Viper 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel; Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache. Received everything yesterday but the heatsink & fan which comes from a different wharehouse and should arrive on the 9th. I may end up temporarily putting my old Athlon X64 3600  on the new mb to be able to start the installation.

I have been using XP Pro for the past 6 years. I experimented a bit with the x64 build of Windows 7 (b7057) but had problems with the dual boot feature which did not always work well for XP and ended up restoring the MBR with Acronis True Image to get rid of the problem.

I want to thank Kursah who has written clear and complete instructions on the optimum use of the GTX 200 cards. It will help me get the best use of my GPU.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to the house Gilbert 

Another Canadian joining TPU for the cause 

You got great piece of equipment. About OS, stick with XP. It has some advantages folding over Vista.

Thanks for joining TPU


----------



## bogmali (Apr 4, 2009)

Gilbert-First off, welcome Secondly, I'm very sorry to hear about your illness. This is the very same reason I've found myself contributing to a cause that will eventually find a cure from such diseases. I lost my dear mother to cancer (which fuels my motivation) so I somewhat feel your pain. Here's wishing to the success of your treatment and your speedy recovery


----------



## Gilbert (Apr 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Welcome to the house Gilbert
> 
> Another Canadian joining TPU for the cause
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply and OS confirmation. The little bit of experimentation I did with Win7 was rather surprisingly positive and did it because of the better memory management (over 4GB) that I expected my new memory size to be. I did not experiment for long as I did not wish to spend lots of time installing all my sw in my old system which I will relegate to my wife who just started getting an interest in computers.


----------



## Gilbert (Apr 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Gilbert-First off, welcome Secondly, I'm very sorry to hear about your illness. This is the very same reason I've found myself contributing to a cause that will eventually find a cure from such diseases. I lost my dear mother to cancer (which fuels my motivation) so I somewhat feel your pain. Here's wishing to the success of your treatment and your speedy recovery



Thanks! It is amazing that so little is known on cancer and most treatments are still experimental. I expect to join a clinical trial RTOG 0617 which tries a new radiation dose of 74 Gy vs the standard of 60 Gy with chemotherapy of carboplatin/paclitaxel and possible cetuximab (ind # 103444) for people with Non Small Cell Lung Cancer (NSCLC).


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 4, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> Thanks for the reply and OS confirmation. The little bit of experimentation I did with Win7 was rather surprisingly positive and did it because of the better memory management (over 4GB) that I expected my new memory size to be. I did not experiment for long as I did not wish to spend lots of time installing all my sw in my old system which I will relegate to my wife who just started getting an interest in computers.



So... I guess you will go for 64bit. I haven't had good experiences with 64bit 

About 2 years ago I was sooooo happy about my 4GB mem kit!!! In the end I took one stick of my rig, went back to 32bit and living happy with 3Gb.


----------



## Gilbert (Apr 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> So... I guess you will go for 64bit. I haven't had good experiences with 64bit
> 
> About 2 years ago I was sooooo happy about my 4GB mem kit!!! In the end I took one stick of my rig, went back to 32bit and living happy with 3Gb.



I may eventually go 64 bit but, for the moment, will stick with what I know best and have experience with. Vista and Windows 7 have changed the boot process and I do not want to be stuck as I was for a few hours yesterday with a system that was  minimal in its usefulness to me. Sure, I could have started installing all that I have but it would have taken more time than I had.

Since I was caught with no heatsink & fan to complete my installation, I just went out and got myself a cheap one (Thermaltake CL-P0444 at 21$CAN) so I can go ahead with my installation. The scheduled delivery date for my better one is the 9th. and can't wait that long...


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 5, 2009)

hi just started folding again  I decided to join the tpu team. Folding with my old rig 
p35,3870, e6750@3.20GHz and 4Gb of ddr 800 4-4-4-15 ram


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 7, 2009)

Sweet, I just passed 100,000 pts and have completed 249 WU's since March 15th or so when I first started folding. Yay.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 7, 2009)

As soon as I can get AT&T out to my apartment to get me outta this comcast deal Ill be back.


----------



## Gilbert (Apr 7, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Sweet, I just passed 100,000 pts and have completed 249 WU's since March 15th or so when I first started folding. Yay.



Nice! Just started my first hour folding... Seems like my GTX260 will get me around 6400 ppds with the current wu (5780). Have not done any tweaking yet.

I read some of your other posts which encouraged me with my gpu hw buying decision. Thanks!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 7, 2009)

Sweet! Mine is pulling around 7k by itself, my machine does about 2,400ppd, so I'm in total getting 9,400ppd on average.


----------



## Aeon19 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just joined! 

Happy to help in some kind of way...

Should i do anything else?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 8, 2009)

Aeon19 said:


> Just joined!
> 
> Happy to help in some kind of way...
> 
> Should i do anything else?


What clients are you going to run?


----------



## Aeon19 (Apr 9, 2009)

Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe


----------



## morpha (Apr 12, 2009)

YO! Im Morpha,
IM folding on my gaming rig. 
<---------------------------------  View my Specs

I generally only do GPU folding with my HD4870.
My CPU is an overclocked E8400.

Any tips and info would be appreciated.

I only just now posted here but I started folding in the TPU team 2 weeks ago..


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey YO morpha!

Thanks for join our team 

If you want to fold your E8400, you'll need to setup a SMP Client. Check this out:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86169

Thanks again!


----------



## Medros (Apr 15, 2009)

Just started folding for the team under medros.

have the smp client going on my e5200 @3.1ghz
also have a 8800gs to set to folding


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2009)

Medros said:


> Just started folding for the team under medros.
> 
> have the smp client going on my e5200 @3.1ghz
> also have a 8800gs to set to folding




Welcome Let us know (by posting) if you need help and/or have questions


----------



## thraxed (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Apr 22, 2009)

I take it all of that is from your main rig since you have a Core i7 (4-Smp, 1-Gpu). Are you going to use the other half of your GPU (HD4870X2)?


----------



## thraxed (Apr 22, 2009)

Need to have another monitor attached for the sencond gpu to fold, but yeah its all on one machine.  Folding the GPU while smping slows down smp folds 4-5 min a percent.  Without the gpu its about 14 mins a percent vs 19 while folding. Keeping 2 SMP going doesn't seem to hurt any performance on games, some games ya can still gpu fold while playing.  Though I think fold on the gpu2 would just hurt smp performance more, so I might play with it, maybe 3 smp and 2 gpu might be a good combo.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 22, 2009)

thraxed said:


> Need to have another monitor attached for the sencond gpu to fold, but yeah its all on one machine.  Folding the GPU while smping slows down smp folds 4-5 min a percent.  Without the gpu its about 14 mins a percent vs 19 while folding. Keeping 2 SMP going doesn't seem to hurt any performance on games, some games ya can still gpu fold while playing.  Though I think fold on the gpu2 would just hurt smp performance more, so I might play with it, maybe 3 smp and 2 gpu might be a good combo.



No need for a 2nd monitor. See the link on here on how to make a "dummy plug".


----------



## facepunch (May 4, 2009)

just stared to fold yesterday with my amd phenom 940 at 3.85ghz after a couple of days ill try my ati 4870x2 in quad crossfire and see how that goes


----------



## 123bob (May 5, 2009)

I just joined up from your TPU WCG crunching team.  Part of the exchange program.  I crun....err.....fold for your team, you crunch for us.  I think this is a pretty good deal for both teams.  

I'm working with an 8800GTX right now.  I _think_ it's running right....







Can 8600GTSs work too?  How about a 7100GS?

Regards,
Bob


----------



## DaMulta (May 5, 2009)

Your not a new user BOB LOL

WAIT Edit: Dumbass me thought I was in another thread....


----------



## 123bob (May 5, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Your not a *new user* BOB LOL
> 
> WAIT Edit: Dumbass me thought I was in another thread....



Hehe, I am new to folding.     I'm not exactly a slouch on WCG, but I'm a pure noob to folding!   Feels kind of nice to start from scratch on something new to me.  

That 8800GTX has something to do now too.  It was getting bored.  I've got a few other worthwhile cards scattered around the farm.  Mostly I use ancient PCI vid cards since crunching doesn't care about GPUs.  All the machines are capable of taking a 200 class card though...

Bob


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2009)

123bob said:


> Can 8600GTSs work too?  How about a 7100GS?
> Regards,
> Bob



Only CUDA capable cards for Nvidia and Radeon 2XXX and up for ATI. The 8600 I think is good but definitely not the 7100


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 5, 2009)

Count me in as a new user. As far as introductions...

Where the heck do I start .... LOL


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2009)

New to the forum and joined TPUs folding team a few days ago. 

I used to fold a little with my Ps3, but it uses way too much power (60gb model) and takes 8hrs per WU. Experimented with the SMP client on my backup computer and it crawled on the stock e2140. I am looking for an economical GPU/PSU set to put in it so I can contribute more. I am leaning towards buying Mike047's 9600GSO, but I also have a friend you may sell me his 9800GT very cheap. Thoughts?

I would love to improve on this:


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Im not new. I'm just saying i have a computer again after 2 weeks.

Got an 8800GTS 320MB folding 24/7 now.


----------



## msgclb (May 6, 2009)

I've been crunching for the TPU WCG team for less than a month and now I have my first folding rig running. I started with a Gigabyte P45 board, Q6600 and 8800GT. I'm doing this under Windows 7 RC x64.


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2009)

Here we go:






Been folding for the last two days solid. And it should continue until i sell this rig.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 7, 2009)

no screenshot but im not up and running using my main rig for folding using 2 of my cores on my pII 940 and 1 core on my 4870X2 and i must say im glad to be a part of the team


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 7, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I've been crunching for the TPU WCG team for less than a month and now I have my first folding rig running. I started with a Gigabyte P45 board, Q6600 and 8800GT. I'm doing this under Windows 7 RC x64.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090506/WCG-F@H-2009-05-06-1.jpg





crazyeyesreaper said:


> no screenshot but im not up and running using my main rig for folding using 2 of my cores on my pII 940 and 1 core on my 4870X2 and i must say im glad to be a part of the team



WELCOME TO THE TEAM GUY'S! If there is any help you need, just give us a shout.


----------



## PaulieG (May 7, 2009)

OK guys. I finally had some time to get things set up on my 3 rigs. I'll be folding a gtx260, a 8800gts and a 9600gso. However, I'm running into some problems with Fahmon. I posted about it in another F@H thread. Basically, I can't find where the hell I installed installed F@H to configure Fahmon. It's not showing up in program files.


----------



## 123bob (May 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys. I finally had some time to get things set up on my 3 rigs. I'll be folding a gtx260, a 8800gts and a 9600gso. However, I'm running into some problems with Fahmon. I posted about it in another F@H thread. Basically, I can't find where the hell I installed installed F@H to configure Fahmon. It's not showing up in program files.



It probably stuck it in the same place you put the installer file you downloaded.  I ran into that too.  I got real confused and started over.  I finally created a new directory, f@h, off my root and stuck the install file there.  Installed it, then dropped the whole "f@h" mess onto the Fahmon window.  It sure wasn't elegant, but it seems to work.  This is a dedicated farm machine so I could care less about the file structure being neat....

Bob


----------



## 3volvedcombat (May 11, 2009)

*What up*

Ive jioned F@H From buck nastys help  i just opened some GPU command run and set the setting to 80 for ussage 

i haz a e5200 at stock clocks but can be pumped up to 4.0Ghz 24/7 stable
GTX 260 
250gb hardrive 
1069Mhz ocz platinum 5-5-5-15 
and a cd drive it benched 65,s on 1440x960 on very high spec in crysis with no AA so its a machine for the res ehh ? o ya highes 3dmark06 score has been 17,125


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys. I finally had some time to get things set up on my 3 rigs. I'll be folding a gtx260, a 8800gts and a 9600gso. However, I'm running into some problems with Fahmon. I posted about it in another F@H thread. Basically, I can't find where the hell I installed installed F@H to configure Fahmon. It's not showing up in program files.



It's been a while since I last installed the GPU application, but the folder you want to point FahMon to is:

C:\Documents and Settings\(your computer name)\Application Data\Folding@home

if you have multiple vid cards you're folding with then the last part "Folding@home" will be changed with however you decided to denote the different folders  (ie. mine are Folding@home-gpu and Folding@home-gpu2)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 11, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Ive jioned F@H From buck nastys help  i just opened some GPU command run and set the setting to 80 for ussage
> 
> i haz a e5200 at stock clocks but can be pumped up to 4.0Ghz 24/7 stable
> GTX 260
> ...



Welcome to the fold Chosen. Just so you know, we have no hacks that work with folding.


----------



## Rajesh_Pandey (May 11, 2009)

Hello Everyone My Name is Rajesh and I am from Kolkata, India.

My specs are 

E8400 OC'ed to 3.4Ghz
4GB DDR2 RAM 5-5-5-14
XFX 8800GT
Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope 32 Bit

Ummm err...I just realized there is no Folding Client for 32Bit Linux. So Basically I can't fold. Right?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 12, 2009)

alright im folding my ass off to TPU to bad my 4870X2 keeps giving me shit (only running on 1 core so as not to heat the card up to much) seems as it does a workload it just quits on its own says its working but after 2-3hrs no work is done i have restart client for it to finish the WU and then restart again to get another WU thankfully the CPU F@H is working as intended and my phenom II is plugging along jumped 130 spots in team ranking altho thats not that much considering ive only folded 10wu's


----------



## stanhemi (May 12, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright im folding my ass off to TPU to bad my 4870X2 keeps giving me shit (only running on 1 core so as not to heat the card up to much) seems as it does a workload it just quits on its own says its working but after 2-3hrs no work is done i have restart client for it to finish the WU and then restart again to get another WU thankfully the CPU F@H is working as intended and my phenom II is plugging along jumped 130 spots in team ranking altho thats not that much considering ive only folded 10wu's



are you using ''get and set cpu affinity'' to lock your core


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 12, 2009)

Rajesh_Pandey said:


> Hello Everyone My Name is Rajesh and I am from Kolkata, India.
> 
> My specs are
> 
> ...



If you get an answer from anyone else Ill be surprised but yeah you can fold


----------



## kylzer (May 13, 2009)

I'm getting a HD4890 soon any ideas how it folds?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2009)

kylzer said:


> I'm getting a HD4890 soon any ideas how it folds?



It's currently the top ATI folder(2500-5000ppd). Soon there will be a new core to harness all 800 shaders(currently using only 320).


----------



## King Wookie (May 18, 2009)

Hey. Just installed and up and running.

Running the gpu client on my current system for now. 
Hopefully I'll add other machines sometime soon.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

*Just went crossfire*

I was folding like a champ until I went crossfire...now I get stuck at this...it doesn't move:







EDIT: KKKKK NVM, it's working! 






Let's Go!!!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 25, 2009)

Hi, just joined now. I am A Cheese Danish. I will be using my system in my specs.
Look forward to folding!


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Hi, just joined now. I am A Cheese Danish. I will be using my system in my specs.
> Look forward to folding!



Welcome to the team


----------



## King Wookie (May 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's currently the top ATI folder(2500-5000ppd). Soon there will be a new core to harness all 800 shaders(currently using only 320).



Ok. This now begs the question. Everyone specs nvidia for folding, but if they improve the client, would ATI then be a viable option?


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 26, 2009)

hello brothers , im join in F@H with TPU team before 2 days ago , and im glad for folding and im proud to join with TPU team


----------



## mrsemi (May 30, 2009)

*Hello*

I signed up for the wcg/boinc team a couple days ago, just downloaded the folding client and joined this team.

Unless the roomie cries crocodile tears over the power bill I'll be running them both as much as I can.

I was considering building an I7 rig but my machine really does everything I need it to, but if you see any screaming or even good deals I'd love to hear about them.  A small part of me just wants to feel that power.

The q6600 in this system is not g0 I can't push it past 2.9 on air but that may have something to do with lack of experience overclocking.  The system specs in the profile are up to date.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 31, 2009)

kylzer said:


> I'm getting a HD4890 soon any ideas how it folds?





BUCK NASTY said:


> It's currently the top ATI folder(2500-5000ppd). Soon there will be a new core to harness all 800 shaders(currently using only 320).



I'll have my 1Ghz Sapphire OC version by June 26!!


----------



## antzen (May 31, 2009)

hi,

i started today with my athlon x2 6000 + 3870x2 + GPU-client.

and teamnumber : 50711


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2009)

antzen said:


> hi,
> 
> i started today with my athlon x2 6000 + 3870x2 + GPU-client.
> 
> and teamnumber : 50711



Welcome to the team


----------



## Bundy (Jun 1, 2009)

Im just starting today with the GPU client. I've been on the wcg/boinc team for a week or two and thought I might be able to help a little here also. Will be folding with 8800 Ultra


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 8, 2009)

i just started, ill b using my 2 rigs in my specs and a 3rd 1 at my moms


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 10, 2009)

Joined.  Contributed my first points (623) to the team.  Right now just using my old P4.    I'll shift to one of my better computers once I get through playing musical video cards.


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 17, 2009)

I just downloaded the folding program but how do I join the team?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 17, 2009)

Its done in the setup. When you're setting up the client and it asks for name and team id, put in whichever name you'd like and '50711' for our team.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2009)

Not technically a new member, but I folded intermittently for another team for a while. Then after my move, never really got back into it. Rejoining the tpu ranks now. 

Running SMP and 2 GPU instances. Might turn the ps3 loose on it as well, but that largely depends on the misses not obsessively shutting it off when she sees it running. Perhaps a LED mod is needed? 

Now, off to post to try to get the third gpu to run. lol.


----------



## krusha03 (Jun 19, 2009)

If I transfer from the default team to the TPU team do I lose my points? Since now when I go to my stats it shows my scores separated for the different teams, and I start for TPU at 0. Atm I only have my laptop but when I get home in a month or so I plan to hook up also another 2-3 systems


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 19, 2009)

Unfortunately points will not transfer across if you transfer teams in F@H. However if you still decide to move across we'd be very glad to have you around.


----------



## krusha03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ah nvm then i only have few thousand points anyway atleast now I am part of a team 
To bad that atm i only have a laptop with lousy 9500M GS. Anyway does overclocking the Core/Memory help with folding or is it only the shaders?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 19, 2009)

Core helps a bit too, but it is mainly shaders. If I recall memory is essentially not requiring an overclock in folding. 

Mind you there have been some people that underclock their core to achieve higher shader clocks, though I can't say for certain which one will yield you more PPD. 

Also, welcome to the team.


----------



## kane22 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi all..I am new to the forums and I must say this is one of the best forums I have came across to date. With my first post I would also like to extend my help by folding for your team. Currently I am running (and not kidding) an aspire one netbook with integrated graphics and 1gb of memory; however, I am currently selling my liquid cooled phenom II system, which has been folding for the maximum pc forum, in hopes to build an a powerful core i7 system.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 16, 2009)

kane22 said:


> Hi all..I am new to the forums and I must say this is one of the best forums I have came across to date. With my first post I would also like to extend my help by folding for your team. Currently I am running (and not kidding) an aspire one netbook with integrated graphics and 1gb of memory; however, I am currently selling my liquid cooled phenom II system, which has been folding for the maximum pc forum, in hopes to build an a powerful core i7 system.



Welcome to TPU. Let us know if we can help with anything.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 16, 2009)

kane22 said:


> Hi all..I am new to the forums and I must say this is one of the best forums I have came across to date. With my first post I would also like to extend my help by folding for your team. Currently I am running (and not kidding) an aspire one netbook with integrated graphics and 1gb of memory; however, I am currently selling my liquid cooled phenom II system, which has been folding for the maximum pc forum, in hopes to build an a powerful core i7 system.



Welcome to TPU.  This is a swell place.  I've learned a lot and had a lot of fun in the process.


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 16, 2009)

kane22 said:


> Hi all..I am new to the forums and I must say this is one of the best forums I have came across to date. With my first post I would also like to extend my help by folding for your team. Currently I am running (and not kidding) an aspire one netbook with integrated graphics and 1gb of memory; however, I am currently selling my liquid cooled phenom II system, which has been folding for the maximum pc forum, in hopes to build an a powerful core i7 system.



Welcome to TPU kane22 

You just found the best F@H house available in our planet 

We are here to dominate


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> We are here to dominate



Amen


----------



## Pyrofeed (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey I'm Pyrofeed and I joined the team, using the system in my specs, but I really have no idea whats going on. My 4850 was running 100% and the heat was building up, and then I got a funky error and it said something about my drivers being shut off...I want to continue, but I'm worried about my 4850 exploding, help?


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 2, 2009)

Pyrofeed said:


> Hey I'm Pyrofeed and I joined the team, using the system in my specs, but I really have no idea whats going on. My 4850 was running 100% and the heat was building up, and then I got a funky error and it said something about my drivers being shut off...I want to continue, but I'm worried about my 4850 exploding, help?



hi and welcome to tpu folding team  

Ati it not the best card to fold with but it possible to have respectable ppd with it.

raise your fan speed to 100% don't overclocked your memory.you can overclocked the core later when your stable at stock speed.

Download '' get and set cpu affinity '' to lock your gpu on 1 core of your  cpu and let me know when it done i can help you with your 4850.


----------



## Pyrofeed (Aug 2, 2009)

How do I raise the fan speed


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 2, 2009)

ccc catalyst control center


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 2, 2009)

Use CCC advanced and unlock it then set fan to 100%. I found I have to redo the tim (heat transfer concoction) on my 4850s about every 3 to 4 months. They folding at 62C right now. Welcome to the team!!!


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 2, 2009)

http://edgemeal.110mb.com/SetAffinity/

take this version : Get and Set CPU Affinity v2.37.0 .


----------



## Pyrofeed (Aug 2, 2009)

alright I have the fan speed set so I tryed again, and what I realized is that its almost like my 4850 restarts itself when I open the viewer. I guess I don't have to open the viewer but its pretty! Is that bad for the 4850 though?

EDIT: I lied!!! its only takes longer for it to restart if I don't use the viewer. The same thing happened. screen went black, came back, got a notice saying radeon family drivers stopped working but recovered succesfully


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 3, 2009)

it better to insall the console version with ati card.i know a lot of members say it no true but i have some experience with ati folding (1x3850,2x4850,2x4870) and for me the viewer freeze my pc.


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 3, 2009)

Stanhemi can you run me through setting up folding on my ATI? I stopped it due to various software conflicts, but maybe I'm missing something.

Or if you know a good tutorial for ATI cards that would help.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 3, 2009)

yep of course king wookie are you using the console version or the viewer (i recommand the console version)

start by downloading ''get and set cpu affinity'' and the console version.


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 3, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> yep of course king wookie are you using the console version or the viewer (i recommand the console version)
> 
> start by downloading ''get and set cpu affinity'' and the console version.



Done.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 3, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Done.




you have to play with windows Environment variable. Computer --> Properties -> Advanced settings-> Environment variables

you have to create this :CAL_NO_FLUSH=1      BROOK_YIELD=2      FLUSH_INTERVAL=128   CAL_PRE_FLUSH=1 in system variables (not user variable)

after that it up to you to find what is the best for your system. i can give you my setting it work for me.

CAL_NO_FLUSH=1
BROOK_YIELD=0 (anything else freeze my pc)
CAL_PRE_FLUSH=1
FLUSH_INTERVAL=128   (default 16) you can try 32 if you have some vpu recovery issue at 128

alway restart you client when you change the variables
when you change your environment variable used gpu-z to check your gpu load should be at 98-99%

here a link for the enviroment variables explanation 
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?p=94584#p94584

and add this to your f@h shortcut -advmethods


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 3, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> you have to play with windows Environment variable. Computer --> Properties -> Advanced settings-> Environment variables
> 
> you have to create this :CAL_NO_FLUSH=1      BROOK_YIELD=2      FLUSH_INTERVAL=128   CAL_PRE_FLUSH=1 in system variables (not user variable)
> 
> ...



Ok. Done. How does GnS Affinity come into play?


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 3, 2009)

you have to lock 1 core for fahcore look my pic don't forget to check the Auto set affinity case

king wookie what driver are you using the best for me is 9.1 or 9.4 
9.6 it a no go for me


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool. Thx. Running now. Let's see how we go.

I was originally running the console version, which might explain a few things.

Also updated to CCC 9.7. Stupid thing decided to OC my card, which got vpu recover happening. Set to stock, and so far so good. EDIT> Nope. Just had another VPU recover.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 3, 2009)

ok set all your variable environment at 0 except the FLUSH_INTERVAL  128 and try it. if you have issue after try FLUSH_INTERVAL 8 or 32

don't overclocked your memory at all.only the core when your stable at stock speed


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 3, 2009)

The card is a toxic, so default core is 675. 
As CCC can only go up to 700, and it runs all games without issue, I tend to leave it as is.

Thx for your help.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 3, 2009)

1 more thing you can change the dll of folding home with the driver 1 follow the instruction here
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98492


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 4, 2009)

hey, i'm lampmaster. ive been folding for about a year and ill be using my 275 for now, and hopefully will get my 8800gts 512 folding soon.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 4, 2009)

Lampmaster said:


> hey, i'm lampmaster. ive been folding for about a year and ill be using my 275 for now, and hopefully will get my 8800gts 512 folding soon.



Welcome Lampmaster! If your folding for Techpowerup!, what user name are you using?


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

i'll be using lampmaster


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 5, 2009)

Lampmaster said:


> i'll be using lampmaster


Welcome aboard. Let me know if you need any assistance with the clients.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 5, 2009)

Lampmaster-whereabouts in WA?


BTW welcome to the team (damn where are my manners, curse you El Fiendo)


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

ever heard of toledo or vader? its about 50 miles south of olympia


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 2, 2009)

Just answered the call for TPU crunchers to help the f@h team. Switched both 9800GX2 cards in my system specs over to the team; just finished my first WU.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 2, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Just answered the call for TPU crunchers to help the f@h team. Switched both 9800GX2 cards in my system specs over to the team; just finished my first WU.



Thank you and welcome to the group.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi I'm sneeky,

What is all this folding you speak of, and will my X800GTO be able to make good numbers?

Sorry I was bored and see the opening


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Hi I'm sneeky,
> 
> What is all this folding you speak of, and will my X800GTO be able to make good numbers?
> 
> Sorry I was bored and see the opening




Probably enough to make you ~15th in PPD daily. Pretty nice for one card.



Dhoshaw, I added you to the Current Status of F@H Teammates.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Hi I'm sneeky,
> 
> What is all this folding you speak of, and will my X800GTO be able to make good numbers?
> 
> Sorry I was bored and see the opening






You coming out retirement too just like Newtekie?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 2, 2009)

did I retire?

damn and I just swapped out the 250 for a 275 and raised my production


----------



## bogmali (Sep 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> did I retire?


 Not totally but partially




> damn and I just swapped out the 250 for a 275 and raised my production



Sweet I did not know that (oh wait a minute, is that my 275)


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 2, 2009)

maybe.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 6, 2009)

I just switched my gear over.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 6, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I just switched my gear over.



from whence didst thou switch?  The Canucks?


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 6, 2009)

twilyth said:


> from whence didst thou switch?  The Canucks?



Yes.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 10, 2009)

Not really great with introductions but im now folding for techpowerup under Arrakis using my GTX260 pulling in about 6k - 9k ppd with a 1600mhz shader clock - - my formal introduction


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 10, 2009)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Not really great with introductions but im now folding for techpowerup under Arrakis using my GTX260 pulling in about 6k - 9k ppd with a 1600mhz shader clock - - my formal introduction



Welcome to the team! PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 10, 2009)

I has a question:

Would an 8800 GTX fold better than a 9600GT 2gb?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2009)

I think it'd get more PPD, but it'd use ALOT more power... really worth it?


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 10, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Yes.



I remember duelling it out with you at HWC. 

Welcome to TPU!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 11, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> I remember duelling it out with you at HWC.
> 
> Welcome to TPU!



Thank you dhoshaw. It's good to see you over here folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I think it'd get more PPD, but it'd use ALOT more power... really worth it?


Correct Moonpig. The 8800GTX is G80(90nm) and creates alot of heat. If you have the card, fold it. I would not buy the card to fold, as your money can be spent better elsewhere.


----------



## JayliN (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, I was waiting to have everything set up before I made my introduction.

I'm currently running 2x notfred vmware images on my Q9550 and 2x gpu clients tray clients on my 4670s for a total of ~7k ppd. The great thing is, the system is still silent


----------



## Crazybc (Sep 12, 2009)

I guess I should  say Hi and tell you that I used to fold alot under  variouse names years ago..  I gave it up  cause my systems  just couldn,t keep up anymore.  But I,ve built a new rig and will contribute   again    Btw   my fahmon is telling me 9300 ppd on a  overclocked gtx 275 going at  720 mhz I don,t  know about   the cpu  yet only have  1  client running right now and just increased my clocks to  4.2ghz  but temps are great  so I'll add another  client very soon.. I cannnt sleep so thought I,d come in say  Hi  and  raise blck to  200 x 21   and to a stress test


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 12, 2009)

Crazybc said:


> I guess I should  say Hi and tell you that I used to fold alot under  variouse names years ago..  I gave it up  cause my systems  just couldn,t keep up anymore.  But I,ve built a new rig and will contribute   again    Btw   my fahmon is telling me 9300 ppd on a  overclocked gtx 275 going at  720 mhz I don,t  know about   the cpu  yet only have  1  client running right now and just increased my clocks to  4.2ghz  but temps are great  so I'll add another  client very soon.. I cannnt sleep so thought I,d come in say  Hi  and  raise blck to  200 x 21   and to a stress test



Thank you for joining us.  What is your shader clock?


----------



## Crazybc (Sep 12, 2009)

pictures     easy  tells all


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 12, 2009)

Crazybc said:


> pictures     easy  tells all



Looks good, but I would drop that core down to about the 620 to 650 range and raise your shaders to 1620 to start with. Good luck with your folding.


----------



## Crazybc (Sep 12, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Looks good, but I would drop that core down to about the 620 to 650 range and raise your shaders to 1620 to start with. Good luck with your folding.



I sure will give that  a try  I,ve done it just now and I,ll see  how it affects  my ppd.


----------



## Squirrely (Sep 16, 2009)

Seeing as I've been around here for a bit and folded a tad on and off, I thought it might be best to say hi on this thread. I used to fold while I was away from my pc for classes, but I started to slow down when the summer heat started. Though I've started up again, and I've also just bought a GTX 275, so I will be sure to put that thing to work while I'm away in class. 

My old card (an 8800gt) will be put to work and won't have a break. I have an old  P4 which has been turned into a file/print server running on my LAN, so I can just stick it in there and make it do WUs 24/7.


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 16, 2009)

SirJangly reporting in.  I thought this would be a great way to give back to TPU, and the human race in general


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2009)

Just started.

CPU and GPU Client.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 29, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Just started.
> 
> CPU and GPU Client.



Welcome to our happy little group.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 29, 2009)

Happy little group thats standing very tall these days.


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 1, 2009)

Just Starting, Running CPU Client on a few HP Servers at work during Downtime, hopefully the Dual Xeon's will help out.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Just Starting, Running CPU Client on a few HP Servers at work during Downtime, hopefully the Dual Xeon's will help out.


 Thanks for joining Mike. Are you running Uniprocessor or SMP?


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 1, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks for joining Mike. Are you running Uniprocessor or SMP?



Running SMP, but I can't get out through my firewall.  Posted that here.

Would you recommend uniprocessor?  I thought that was for 4 Physical Procs.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2009)

i was folding Bucknasty looks like i cant help u stave off those encroaching on are place but i will be back soon hopefully lol


----------



## Vrgn86 (Oct 3, 2009)

Just want to know if I can fold with my old rig (in specs)? My new one makes too much heat to fold with.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2009)

Vrgn86 said:


> Just want to know if I can fold with my old rig (in specs)? My new one makes too much heat to fold with.


Yes you can. The 3850, although AGP, will fold fine alongside your A64 3800.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Oct 3, 2009)

I will be signing up then.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry for double post , but installed client should be folding from now on. PC is on 24/7.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 3, 2009)

Vrgn86 said:


> Sorry for double post , but installed client should be folding from now on. PC is on 24/7.



Welcome onboard 

EDIT: You can also take a read here, about how to get your Folding Team badge when you hit 100K points.Will give you something to aim for 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105073


----------



## Vrgn86 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you, been a member for a long time, about time to give back what I can.It's not much of a PC, but it runs very stable.

I guess it will be awhile before I can get a badge!! (slow machine) LOL
Maybe in cold winter I will setup the "NewOne"


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 3, 2009)

It's all good no matter what.

Yeah with the new one running you would soon fly up the ranks...and save on heating lol


----------



## Vrgn86 (Oct 3, 2009)

Any suggestions to make this PC fold at max output or is at max now?


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 10, 2009)

You can call me kenkickr or by my real name for those who know it.  I just set it up this morning and you can check my system specs to see what I'm folding with.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 10, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> You can call me kenkickr or by my real name for those who know it.  I just set it up this morning and you can check my system specs to see what I'm folding with.



Welcome aboard Ken! Let us know if we can help you with anything.


----------



## Peejay (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Guys! This is actually my first post on TPU but i've been been lurking for awhile been folding for a few days. I have a GTX 260 folding in my main and next week i should be having my 2 8800gs's folding for TPU as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2009)

Peejay, thanks for joining us.  You should be flying up the ranks in no time.  Those three cards will probably get you around 15k PPD.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 11, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Hey Guys! This is actually my first post on TPU but i've been been lurking for awhile been folding for a few days. I have a GTX 260 folding in my main and next week i should be having my 2 8800gs's folding for TPU as well.



Welcome to the team


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 11, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Hey Guys! This is actually my first post on TPU but i've been been lurking for awhile been folding for a few days. I have a GTX 260 folding in my main and next week i should be having my 2 8800gs's folding for TPU as well.


Hey Peejay, welcome to the team you little postwhore! Seriously, thanks again for joining and let us know if you need any help configuring the other cards.


----------



## Perra (Oct 12, 2009)

Just wanted to drop a note and say that I just started folding for TPU under the nick of PerraCash.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 12, 2009)

I want to fold too! I just bought a Palit GTX275 896Mb which should do the job just fine..


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 12, 2009)

That it should! Welcome aboard.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2009)

Perra said:


> Just wanted to drop a note and say that I just started folding for TPU under the nick of PerraCash.





Laurijan said:


> I want to fold too! I just bought a Palit GTX275 896Mb which should do the job just fine..



A big *Welcome to the Team* for Perra and Laurijan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 13, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> I want to fold too! I just bought a Palit GTX275 896Mb which should do the job just fine..



I now fold on my GPU and CPU at the same time under the name, guess: Laurijan.. 

here a pic of my folding rig (my only rig ATM)


----------



## bogmali (Oct 13, 2009)

Very sweet looking system bro...and very clean too


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 13, 2009)

I started folding with my rig at around 8:00PM on 10/11/09. So far, I have 8238 points as of 11:00AM 10/13 with my dedicated 9800GT F@H card (I use my tiny GeForce 210 to run my display and light gaming). I'm folding as Jstn7477 (with the rig in System Specs). I'm debating whether to use my CPU for WCG or F@H, but I will probably have to leave it alone because of my apartment's power constraints (they pay $105/month for power, split between my college roomate and I).


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 13, 2009)

How do i get that sweet "Folding Member" icon in the bottom of my posts?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 13, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> How do i get that sweet "Folding Member" icon in the bottom of my posts?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105073


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> I started folding with my rig at around 8:00PM on 10/11/09. So far, I have 8238 points as of 11:00AM 10/13 with my dedicated 9800GT F@H card (I use my tiny GeForce 210 to run my display and light gaming). I'm folding as Jstn7477 (with the rig in System Specs). I'm debating whether to use my CPU for WCG or F@H, but I will probably have to leave it alone because of my apartment's power constraints (they pay $105/month for power, split between my college roomate and I).



Very nice!  If you do decide to run something on the CPU, I would suggest WCG because F@H is more GPU-optimized and the only way to run WCG is on CPUs.

And we have cookies


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 13, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Very nice!  If you do decide to run something on the CPU, I would suggest WCG because F@H is more GPU-optimized and the only way to run WCG is on CPUs.
> 
> And we have cookies
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091013/chocolate-chip-cookies-480.jpg



If you check out my F@H user stats, I did around 53,000 points on a couple Athlon X2 (original 939) years ago. That took forever to do. It's great that we have higher performance clients these days.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep, my Geforce 9300 does about 800ppd, which sucks unless you compare it to the standard single core client, which does no more than about 250ppd.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 17, 2009)

DanishDevil reporting in with a Geforce 210! 

Hoping to get a hold of a much faster GPU soon.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> DanishDevil reporting in with a Geforce 210!
> 
> Hoping to get a hold of a much faster GPU soon.



You might have to open up a window with that GPU folding.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> DanishDevil reporting in with a Geforce 210!
> 
> Hoping to get a hold of a much faster GPU soon.



I have one of those GeForce 210 cards, they're so little and cute lol. I give the folding tasks to my much bigger 9800 GT, as it rips through those WUs like they're nothing.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 17, 2009)

I needed a card from Fry's (only local place with video cards) to get my system running, and it was either this, a $100 Geforce 8400 GS, or a $180 GTX 260. I figured this would work well as a backup card in case something went wrong, and it could be a dedicated physx processor and folder.

But I gotta tell ya, this card folds about as fast as a 2 year old doing her own laundry


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I needed a card from Fry's (only local place with video cards) to get my system running, and it was either this, a $100 Geforce 8400 GS, or a $180 GTX 260. I figured this would work well as a backup card in case something went wrong, and it could be a dedicated physx processor and folder.
> 
> But I gotta tell ya, this card folds about as fast as a 2 year old doing her own laundry



How many PPD?  Is it faster than my PS3?:shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 17, 2009)

Is there somewhere that gives an estimated PPD? Because I just started running this 4 hours ago.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Is there somewhere that gives an estimated PPD? Because I just started running this 4 hours ago.



Do you have FahMon installed?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 17, 2009)

Guess I'm gonna have to download that aren't I?


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 17, 2009)

Just joined up again after a WHILE of absence. So far I have my HD 4890 folding, and I did have the SMP client running on my PII 955 but upon restart is messed up...so that's for figuring out after work.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 17, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> How many PPD?  Is it faster than my PS3?:shadedshu


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091017/Capture004.jpg



The PS3 is about 4x times faster


----------



## bissa (Oct 23, 2009)

I am now folding for both HWC and TPU under the username Bissa. 
once I grad from university, I will be setting up a few folding farms and putting more PPD towards the team with the lower score but I will keep folding for both.


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

Yo guys I just joined the F@h team tonight. I will also be joining the WCG team once I make sure F@h is solid on my 5800s. I just found out my mom who is in her 40s (Im 21) has a turmor on her ovary. So once i heard about f@h and WCG I knew I wanted to contribute as much as I can.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

Glad to have you aboard!   If you need any help with WCG (I don't know much about F@H), just PM me, pretty much everything you would ever need for WCG can be found in my WCG Essentials thread (see sig)
Sorry to hear about your mom


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

Shes doing good the bad thing is that she is also pregnant...yea i know....but they cant do anything about the tumor until she has the baby and since a womans hormones go crazy when they are pregnant the doctors said that that would increase the size of the tumor. So I guess we will just have to wait and see. 

Oh and thanks for the WCG link. I will be sure to pm you if i have any questions!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> Shes doing good the bad thing is that she is also pregnant...yea i know....but they cant do anything about the tumor until she has the baby and since a womans hormones go crazy when they are pregnant the doctors said that that would increase the size of the tumor. So I guess we will just have to wait and see.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the WCG link. I will be sure to pm you if i have any questions!



Hang in there Anath.  We all wish you and your Mom the very best in the coming days.  The big C is not the certain death sentence it once was.  Keep the faith.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm officially crunching for TPU on my i7 ^_^

I have a few questions:

Can I turn off WCG before completing a project without losing the work?
Why does it require me be connected to the internet?
Why do more and more projects appear? I only want to do one at a time! D:
How do I stop it from running during startup?

Edit: Ignore me I'm an idiot. I confused folding for crunching. I'll do some folding when I RMA my 4870 for a 5770!


----------



## Weer (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi, my name is Chris and I've been folding for 7 days now.
At first, it started because of a contest hosted by a popular hardware-related website created by a German guy named Otto with an exclamation mark in its name.
But now.. I just can't stop crunching!

I have 8 cores @ 4.0Ghz crunching @ WCG
I have 304 SP's @ 1.5Ghz+ Folding @ FaH

And I have only began to build computers solely for the purpose of getting those sweet points!
I keep thinking in terms of dollars/points instead of dollars/frames!
I go to sleep better because I know that I'm going to get 40,000 points as I sleep!
I am no longer attached to building a single great computer. Rather, I think in terms of owning my very own farm and using its computational prowess to aid the rice-loving, cancer-hating people of the internet!
This addiction is scaring me. I feel like I have a new purpose in life and that it's almost completely benevolent and altruistic.
I just wish these rigs had some sort of value aside from their worth in points.. for when we've cured all the diseases in the world..

Someone help me?

Okay, honestly, I think this craze will end eventually and I'll have a lot of short plastic-encrusted, metallic friends and months of fun and positivity to look back onto.
But I AM going to be building my ultimate i9-GT300 rig in 2010 and I WILL break it in by achieving the world record in PPD on it!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 25, 2009)

Weer said:


> Okay, honestly, I think this craze will end eventually and I'll have a lot of short plastic-encrusted, metallic friends and months of fun and positivity to look back onto.
> But I AM going to be building my ultimate i9-GT300 rig in 2010 and I WILL break it in by achieving the world record in PPD on it!



Cool.   Good luck.  Keep us posted.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Weer said:


> Hi, my name is Chris and I've been folding for 7 days now.
> At first, it started because of a contest hosted by a popular hardware-related website created by a German guy named Otto with an exclamation mark in its name.
> But now.. I just can't stop crunching!
> 
> ...



Uh oh, take a seat and welcome to Crunchers Anonymous.
Crunching is the only disease we can't crunch a cure for


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 26, 2009)

I just got my rig up and folding for TPU i was asked to announce myself in this thread so here i am got myself folding a 280 ATM and later this week maybe a 295 so ill see how many points i can put out


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 26, 2009)

adam99leit said:


> I just got my rig up and folding for TPU i was asked to announce myself in this thread so here i am got myself folding a 280 ATM and later this week maybe a 295 so ill see how many points i can put out



Thank's for joining adam.


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 26, 2009)

i also have a gigabyte 220 1gb sitting in my rig as a dedicated physx card and can i fold on the 280 and 220 at the same time im running windows 7 if so i would love to do it


----------



## bogmali (Oct 26, 2009)

adam99leit said:


> i also have a gigabyte 220 1gb sitting in my rig as a dedicated physx card and can i fold on the 280 and 220 at the same time im running windows 7 if so i would love to do it




Thanks and welcome to the team.


----------



## BraveSoul (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello all , my name is Andrey, really like TPU site for all the news, reviews and forum, found out about F@H and decided to give it a try, 8800gts 320mb served me well and now it's pushing 3100 PPD for the team


----------



## mosheen (Oct 28, 2009)

hi everyone, im mosheen and im an addict...
...to crunching/folding.

Just got my new i5 rig and i cant wait for F@H gpu3 client to unleash my 5850.
(wheres the beta version??)

Been visiting this site and just recently started crunching/folding.
I have a big problem with heat and living on a tropical island doesnt help. 
so far my 5850/i5 rig has been awesome.

I'm just running milkyway@home and F@H together(got spare SPs for processing) until gpu3 client's out.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 28, 2009)

BraveSoul said:


> Hello all , my name is Andrey, really like TPU site for all the news, reviews and forum, found out about F@H and decided to give it a try, 8800gts 320mb served me well and now it's pushing 3100 PPD for the team





mosheen said:


> hi everyone, im mosheen and im an addict...
> ...to crunching/folding.
> 
> Just got my new i5 rig and i cant wait for F@H gpu3 client to unleash my 5850.
> ...



Welcome to the team guys  Plenty of helpful members here so if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello,
Started folding a couple of days ago, I have two rigs folding at the moment. One is a core i7 960 DO running @4.0Ghz with a gtx285, its folding on CPU and GPU cooled with water. I also have a Q9400 running @ 3.8Ghz quad with a GTX 285 air cooled also folding on both CPU and GPU. I'm a network Tech working for a technical college (TSTC Waco, TX). I'm currently building another machine that will have a Q6600 quad and a gtx 275 in it and it will be folding on cpu and gpu also. I fold 24/7 on all of my machines.
I've been reading Techpowerup for over a year now and just decided to join last month.
Love the site and the people on it.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 9, 2009)

TeXBill said:


> Hello,
> Started folding a couple of days ago, I have two rigs folding at the moment. One is a core i7 960 DO running @4.0Ghz with a gtx285, its folding on CPU and GPU cooled with water. I also have a Q9400 running @ 3.8Ghz quad with a GTX 285 air cooled also folding on both CPU and GPU. I'm a network Tech working for a technical college (TSTC Waco, TX). I'm currently building another machine that will have a Q6600 quad and a gtx 275 in it and it will be folding on cpu and gpu also. I fold 24/7 on all of my machines.
> I've been reading Techpowerup for over a year now and just decided to join last month.
> Love the site and the people on it.



You are very welcome!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 9, 2009)

mosheen said:


> hi everyone, im mosheen and im an addict...
> ...to crunching/folding.
> 
> Just got my new i5 rig and i cant wait for F@H gpu3 client to unleash my 5850.
> ...



I hear you.  I'm waiting for a new F@H client before I upgrade my 4850.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 9, 2009)

TeXBill said:


> Hello,
> Started folding a couple of days ago, I have two rigs folding at the moment. One is a core i7 960 DO running @4.0Ghz with a gtx285, its folding on CPU and GPU cooled with water. I also have a Q9400 running @ 3.8Ghz quad with a GTX 285 air cooled also folding on both CPU and GPU. I'm a network Tech working for a technical college (TSTC Waco, TX). I'm currently building another machine that will have a Q6600 quad and a gtx 275 in it and it will be folding on cpu and gpu also. I fold 24/7 on all of my machines.
> I've been reading Techpowerup for over a year now and just decided to join last month.
> Love the site and the people on it.



You are so very welcome here on TPU.  This is one great group of guys.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 11, 2009)

A lot of people already know me.

Folding with 1 XFX GTX 260 Black Edition and 1 ATI HD 4770


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm i guess i should post here by now lol

Folding with my 9600GT getting about 1100-1200 PPD.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 11, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> hmm i guess i should post here by now lol
> 
> Folding with my 9600GT getting about 1100-1200 PPD.



Welcome squire.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi

I'm Michael and I´m am alco, ups foldoholic.

It began a few days ago with just a 9800 GTX+ and who knows where it will end. Just ordered a GTX260 OC to a shaders clock of 1466MHz. I hope it will add in excess of 7000 PPD to my 4000-5000 realised PPD.

My folding has ruined my family live. Just this morning my wife thought - nice the PC is on, I log on => crash. I thought she learned it the first time she did it, but no. 4 hours of idle time until I got up and found out. After a brief fight I had to make up for lost time and ordered the 260. And told her to use one off own two PC´s.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 13, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm Michael and I´m am alco, ups foldoholic.
> 
> ...



Welcome to team TPU!


----------



## Munki (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello everyone. im now folding on 3 different machines. Gotta help the diseased, and those of us who have the TPU disease


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 26, 2009)

hello im now folding for tpu on my cpu and gpu on both my rigs until my forums start picking up and getting more traffic hi keep crunching


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 26, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> hello im now folding for tpu on my cpu and gpu on both my rigs until my forums start picking up and getting more traffic hi keep crunching



Welcome to TPU.


----------



## roast (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi all.
I prepared my rig for folding yesterday, and will be starting over the weekend.
I'll be folding under the alias "michael/roast" using the rig in my System Specs, a C2D E7200 @ 3.6, and a GTX285 OC'd.

Thanks,
Mick.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 27, 2009)

roast said:


> Hi all.
> I prepared my rig for folding yesterday, and will be starting over the weekend.
> I'll be folding under the alias "michael/roast" using the rig in my System Specs, a C2D E7200 @ 3.6, and a GTX285 OC'd.
> 
> ...



Welcome to TPU folding forums.  A 285 should give you good numbers.  (Drat, another guy who's going to blast past me on the charts [J/K])


----------



## roast (Dec 7, 2009)

roast said:


> Hi all.
> I prepared my rig for folding yesterday, and will be starting over the weekend.
> I'll be folding under the alias "michael/roast" using the rig in my System Specs, a C2D E7200 @ 3.6, and a GTX285 OC'd.
> 
> ...



Hey again guys.

For some reason there was issues with the username I had chosen, so instead, my F@H alias is simply "roast".

I'm getting roughly 300PPD with my E7200, anyone know how I could increase this a little more? I think I may have hit my max OC with the current cooler I have.

Once I get a new PSU, I'll be folding with both my GTX285 and my trusty old 9800GT. May possibly put together my old mATX rig and buy a 9800GTX just to fold with too.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)

The best option is to run F@H on the GPUs, and WCG on the CPUs.  WCG is another distributed computing project that is working toward medical research goals.  See the link in my signature for more information about WCG.  With WCG, you should be able to get ~1000 PPD (BOINC) or 7K PPD (WCG) from just the CPU, and it doesn't interfere with F@H.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 8, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> The best option is to run F@H on the GPUs, and WCG on the CPUs.  WCG is another distributed computing project that is working toward medical research goals.  See the link in my signature for more information about WCG.  With WCG, you should be able to get ~1000 PPD (BOINC) or 7K PPD (WCG) from just the CPU, and it doesn't interfere with F@H.


Of course if anyone has an i7, they are welcome to run F@H for the -bigadv WU and collect their 22K PPD from the CPU alone.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2009)

ok i get this old beater in a few days

Geforce 7900GTX 512 MB/8800gts512
2*250GB Baracuda 7200 rpm
K9N SLI Platinium MS-7250 
AMD Athlon (TM) 64 X2  4200+ 
Ram: 2*2GB Kingston DDR2 ( PC2-6400 )

and instead of just selling it i thought it coul live the rest of its days as a cruncher?
will it be sufficient enough?

and what do i have 2 do to get it folding?

need some help about it since i'm a total noob in this area.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 22, 2009)

You could crunch the X2 and fold the GTS or fold both CPU/GPU. Look in the main section of this sub-forum for a sticky on how to get started. Let us know if you hit a wall along the way and we will clear a path for you


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2009)

thx will do, then i got something to read about until i get the oldie


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ok i get this old beater in a few days
> 
> Geforce 7900GTX 512 MB/8800gts512
> 2*250GB Baracuda 7200 rpm
> ...



See the guide in my sig for setting up WCG on the X2.

As for F@H on the 8800GTS, it should give ~6k PPD OCed, there is a guide for setting up the GPU client here


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2009)

thx^^

will def. look into it later,


----------



## dies900 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have hd5850 but I have hd4870 in the closet so can I put it in the second slot and dedicate it to folding@home or thats not possible?


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys just thought i would introduce myself.  And the hardware i will be folding on.

Just changed teams from Over Clockers AU team.
i will be folding on an old laptop with a Pentium M 1.75ghz, core i7 860 @3.8ghz and on a gpu client once i replace my broken gtx 260.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 25, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> Hey guys just thought i would introduce myself.  And the hardware i will be folding on.
> 
> Just changed teams from Over Clockers AU team.
> i will be folding on an old laptop with a Pentium M 1.75ghz, core i7 860 @3.8ghz and on a gpu client once i replace my broken gtx 260.



Welcome to the team


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Jan 25, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Bot (Feb 1, 2010)

join the TPU team
i will be folding on either a GTX260 or GTX280. the 260 is running right now but i think i will change it to the 280.
i am glad to support the good cause and be part of the TPU team.
i am folding for other teams as well as for my own team =)

here is a link to my stats and so forth
http://www.codisha.com/folding/folding.htm

hhhmmm .. meh.. not sure if i get in trouble for this. just let me know if this is a no no and i remove it =|


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2010)

Bot said:


> join the TPU team
> i will be folding on either a GTX260 or GTX280. the 260 is running right now but i think i will change it to the 280.
> i am glad to support the good cause and be part of the TPU team.
> i am folding for other teams as well as for my own team =)
> ...



I have no issues with your link, especially if you are adding firepower to Techpowerup! We are all brothers folding for a common cause. Welcome aboard and let me know if you have any issues or need assistance of any kind.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Team Bot


----------



## Bot (Feb 2, 2010)

thx guys, good being here. i still have a couple kinks to work out with the rig but should be sorted soon.
alas .. lets fold


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2010)

dies900 said:


> I have hd5850 but I have hd4870 in the closet so can I put it in the second slot and dedicate it to folding@home or thats not possible?



It would have been better to post this in the *** F@h Tech Assistance Thread *** , but I'll give it a shot.  Maybe.  What?  You want more?  Well, okay.  Most of the experience around here is with Nvidia cards because they are so much faster at this.  I don't know what your system will do with two generations of cards in at the same time.  If it will allow the 4870 to be in there without affecting the 5850, then you can try setting up Folding on it.  Look at the instructions for setting up Folding on 2 cards.  You will have to (assuming you're using the console client) use the -gpu 1 switch to use the 4870 I think.  Don't expect this to go smoothly.  Ask questions as needed.


----------



## Nick259 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi ppl  I feel obliged to start folding every now and then so add me on the the list of names  I've registed under Nick259 with the TPU number. I look forward to seeing my name at the bottom of the table 

system specs are listed under my name.

How do I know what ppd i'm getting on my gtx260?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2010)

You will get anywhere from 8000 to 9300 depending of WU and OC. Install this one, that tracks its live progress:  http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/


----------



## KieX (Feb 17, 2010)

I've decided to do some folding for the team. Got an 4870X2 @800MHz core, and set up following this thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91569

Will initially fold for a month, because I need to see how much it will cost me on electricity first, before I can commit long term.

Screeny:






Is there a way to run without these command prompts open?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2010)

KieX said:


> I've decided to do some folding for the team. Got an 4870X2 @800MHz core, and set up following this thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91569
> 
> Will initially fold for a month, because I need to see how much it will cost me on electricity first, before I can commit long term.
> 
> ...



TrayIt
TrayIt allows you to minimize any window to the system tray, you can even set it so that the F@H windows get automatically minimized at startup


----------



## KieX (Feb 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> TrayIt
> TrayIt allows you to minimize any window to the system tray, you can even set it so that the F@H windows get automatically minimized at startup



Perfect! Thanks


----------



## neoreif (Feb 17, 2010)

Uhm, good day Guys! I dont know if this is the right thread to ask my question but since I'm here then I might as well ask it. What ppd should a hd4770 get? I can get my card Oc'd to 820/840. Thanks in advance!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Uhm, good day Guys! I dont know if this is the right thread to ask my question but since I'm here then I might as well ask it. What ppd should a hd4770 get? I can get my card Oc'd to 820/840. Thanks in advance!



I think the HD4850 gets ~2400, so I'd guess somewhere between 2,000 and 2,400


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok I Downloaded F@H GPU2 Console Client, I filled in user name and team #, now it wants a passkey what is it?


...and I am assuming the dl for Vista will work on Win7 as well?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Ok I Downloaded F@H GPU2 Console Client, I filled in user name and team #, now it wants a passkey what is it?
> 
> 
> ...and I am assuming the dl for Vista will work on Win7 as well?


just hit "return" for the passkey. It's only necessary for the CPU clients. If you downloaded the vista client, it will work for Win7.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I would love to get the card up and folding tonight... can anyone *help?*


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I would love to get the card up and folding tonight... can anyone *help?*



If you already entered you user name and team ID, click on ok.  As Buck posted right before you, no passkey is required for gpu folding.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey all, I'll be joining in the F@H for a bit.  I'm not sure how long I'll be able to participate with massive numbers but I'll be sure to try getting in a few points here and there.  I'll have a PS3 and my system spec rig going.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 9, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> Hey all, I'll be joining in the F@H for a bit.  I'm not sure how long I'll be able to participate with massive numbers but I'll be sure to try getting in a few points here and there.  I'll have a PS3 and my system spec rig going.



Welcome to the TPU folding team.  Thanks for joining.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm confused, any tips on how to get the smp client to run properly?

Edit:  All is well, I found one of buck nasty's guides and it worked out a lot better.  I should learn to just follow those instead of thinking I can do it on my own lol.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> I'm confused, any tips on how to get the smp client to run properly?
> 
> Edit:  All is well, I found one of buck nasty's guides and it worked out a lot better.  I should learn to just follow those instead of thinking I can do it on my own lol.



Start with this thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113698


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello all - I am rickss69 and have been posting in the forum for some time now. I have never taken the time before to understand what it is you people do exactly...it seems you are donating your time and hardware for good cause. I started to feel a little guilty when I realized just how much hardware I have available and it is not being used for anything but my own amusement.

I would like to start with one system to get a feel for it. I have listed in my system spec's the parts I would like to use to begin with. I am a semi-retired (retarded) HWBotter, so I have no problems overclocking anything in front of me lol. I guesstimate these parts to run about 4.4GHz with HT enabled 24/7. If anyone has any tips to get me started I will gladly welcome them concerning set-up such as SLI or not, importance of gpu's, OS preference, ect.

I'm sure I will need a mentor to get me going in this venture, so if there are any volunteer's shoot me a pm. 

Thanks so much,
Rick


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2010)

rickss69, Welcome.  I'm not the best to help you out, but I do know some things to get you started.  I think you have the potential (in your specs) for about 45k points per day (Folding).  
OS? Windows 7 64 bit.  If you have experience with Linux, you may want to check this out:http://en.fah-addict.net/news/news-0-176+cuda-dedicated-linux-distribution.php If this works, it would make no sense to use a VM, so I'm sure that if you wanted to be the trailblazer (sounds better than Guinea Pig), that your work would be much appreciated.
As for your CPU, find a stable overclock.  (your specs calls this box Folding/BOINC build, but I'm going to assume you want to run Folding on it.  It would make a good BOINC system (CPU) as well, but we sure could use another bigadv system for Folding) Folding will expose if your overclock is stable or not.  Most seem to find their max overclock and then back off a bit.  You'll want to run the bigadv units on a VM (Win7), and I have no experience with that so I'll let those who do help you with that.  
As for those GTX280's, it does not matter if you sli them or not, just follow the instructions here.  That link is pretty old and recommends using the system tray client, which we do not recommend, but we do recommend the console client.  The instructions work for the console client as well.  You normally don't need dummy plugs (or DVI to VGA dongles) with 2 GPU's, but they are needed for 3+ GPU clients.
As for monitoring, HFM.net seems to be the choice, especially with VM's.
Again, welcome.  This from the guy who was hoping for some pie (top ten on the team) and you'll push me even further away. j/k

Update:  Emails from Fixstars state that YDEL is only available for purchase ($400/year) or to collage students with an e-mail address at a school.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said bluebumblebee!


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 23, 2010)

is it better ppd to have 4 single core clients running on my i5 or run the smp client?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> is it better ppd to have 4 single core clients running on my i5 or run the smp client?



SMP all the way.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 23, 2010)

it just goes so slow!!! i think it takes a good day to day and a half to finish off a wu w/ my gpu running full bore too


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2010)

Do you have the environmental settings set?


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 23, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> it just goes so slow!!! i think it takes a good day to day and a half to finish off a wu w/ my gpu running full bore too



Make sure you are using the -smp 4 switch in your shortcut.  Otherwise you won't be using all 4 cores.  SMP is NOT fast unless you're running an i7 or i9 machine with hyperthreading, and have a *stable* overclock of around 4 GHz.

EDIT:  Just noticed you have an ATI GPU.  With the current client, your ATI card's PPD will not be anywhere near that of a similar Nvidia card.  Hopefully a new client will be released soon.  In the meantime, do as thebluebumblebee suggested and check out the sticky on folding with ATI cards.  Pay close attention to the environmental variables.  This will dramatically lower the GPU client's demands on your CPU, enabling you to get greater output from both the GPU console client and the SMP client.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 23, 2010)

Each time I try to put an environmental setting in, the console tells me it's an invalid command.  I've tried every possible combination of caps, spaces, underscores and numbers but to no avail.  I'd be willing to do a remote connect with someone who would like to take the time to set this up so it works really well if they want.  PM if you wana help a brotha out!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2010)

oops, the environmental settings are in Computer=>Properties=>Advanced System Settings=>Environmental Variables for Win7.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 23, 2010)

I never even had the faintest idea to check that, nor would I have known how.  Might I suggest an update to that sticky?

Edit:

And should I change the user variables or the system variables?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> I never even had the faintest idea to check that, nor would I have known how.  Might I suggest an update to that sticky?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> And should I change the user variables or the system variables?



I put them under user, but I don't know if it makes a difference.  

I've already PM'd Buck about the sticky.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

hello 

decided to start folding with my hdtv rig.  I will eventually get it on my server and main rig - but for now at least it's a start.  I used to run BoinC on them all , until memory errors and overheating made me stop.  now I think i have the memory errors fixed and want to do something more important than SETi@home  though i love it....

the rig i want to run this on is my PII rig.. I want to squeeze every last drop of power out of it, including overclocking.  It is a PII 940 @3ghz now, willing to overclock the heck out of it.  also i have a 512mb 4870 in this machine, and would like to run on that as well... I could put a second in if it will scale to be worth it.  Work pays for electricity so im not worried about that 

I was looking to get rid of the 4870s soon here, would there be something more cost-efficient that could give similar power?

any advice? I know how to follow instructions and will read the recommended tuts - but I am more of a quick-start kinda guy and any concise info would be greatly appreciated....

thanks in advance!!


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 23, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I put them under user, but I don't know if it makes a difference.
> 
> I've already PM'd Buck about the sticky.



I put them under system and it looks like it took about 5% load off my cpu when I run just the gpu version so that's good


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2010)

digibucc said:


> hello
> 
> decided to start folding with my hdtv rig.  I will eventually get it on my server and main rig - but for now at least it's a start.  I used to run BoinC on them all , until memory errors and overheating made me stop.  now I think i have the memory errors fixed and want to do something more important than SETi@home  though i love it....
> 
> ...



First, digibucc, welcome!

For instructions for SMP (for Folding on the CPU) check here.  Read through the thread as some info changed.  Big keys: you will need a passkey, you will need a password for your user account on your computer, you will need to run it as an Administrator.

As for folding on the 4870's, check here.  The information about environmental variables is being worked on as I type this.  ATI cards are not that great for Folding when considering CPU overhead and points/watts.

As for replacing the 4870's, I'd recommend the 55nm GTX260/216. Or GTX285's

I'd recommend starting with the GPU Folding and once you get that figured out, move onto the CPU/SMP Folding.

Again, welcome.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 25, 2010)

My SMP client seems to hang whenever it tries sending data in to F@H headquarters.  It just kind of chills out after it's done but never sends the data in (it's sat for nearly 24 hours of not being touched and won't do anything)

Anyone have any suggestions?

Edit: What passkey should I be using?  Because according to the SMP tutorial it was just left blank (unless he typed it in and it's just hidden) and could that be the reason why my stuff never gets sent in?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> My SMP client seems to hang whenever it tries sending data in to F@H headquarters.  It just kind of chills out after it's done but never sends the data in (it's sat for nearly 24 hours of not being touched and won't do anything)
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Edit: What passkey should I be using?  Because according to the SMP tutorial it was just left blank (unless he typed it in and it's just hidden) and could that be the reason why my stuff never gets sent in?



Read this thread.  You do need a passkey with the new SMP client.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 28, 2010)

is there a proper way to shut down the f@h client?  i normally just leave my pc on 24/7 so I let it run, but I turn it off when I want to game.  When I turned my client back on it said that it had been shut down improperly 8 times.  I just press the X button in the upper corner to close it b/c it's all I know how to do.

What should I be doing instead?


----------



## gumpty (Apr 30, 2010)

Alright fullas.

I'm going to fire up this F@H thingy for the Chimptastic Competition.

Hardware is in the sig. Off to the pub shortly so will probably have to finish the setup over the weekend.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 30, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Alright fullas.
> 
> I'm going to fire up this F@H thingy for the Chimptastic Competition.
> 
> Hardware is in the sig. Off to the pub shortly so will probably have to finish the setup over the weekend.


Thanks for answering the call to arms. Post in the Tech assistance thread if you need any help setting up. We also have teamviewer available to simplify the process.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm PHaS3... I will be folding (for now at least) on my main rig: C2D E8400, 4GB RAM, Radeon 5850, using GPU2 Client...

As i'm just starting out, any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2010)

PHaS3 said:


> Hi, I'm PHaS3... I will be folding (for now at least) on my main rig: C2D E8400, 4GB RAM, Radeon 5850, using GPU2 Client...
> 
> As i'm just starting out, any advice would be greatly appreciated



Basically, everything you need to know is in our Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards! thread.  Don't bypass the Environmental Variables, step 5.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Basically, everything you need to know is in our Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards! thread.  Don't bypass the Environmental Variables, step 5.



Yeah... done all that really, just not sure where to set those environment variables?

Edit :: My bad .... :

Win7: Computer=>Properties=>Advanced System Settings=>Environmental Variables


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2010)

PHaS3 said:


> Yeah... done all that really, just not sure where to set those environment variables?
> 
> Edit :: My bad .... :
> 
> Win7: Computer=>Properties=>Advanced System Settings=>Environmental Variables



I hate forums for sharing knowledge.  Yes it might be there, but Where?  Our F@H team thread has over 300 pages of posts!  Anyway, enough of my rant.  Read post #24 in that same thread.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I hate forums for sharing knowledge.  Yes it might be there, but Where?  Our F@H team thread has over 300 pages of posts!  Anyway, enough of my rant.  Read post #24 in that same thread.



Yeah  thanks tho, appreciate the assistance... 

Now if only there was a proper client for my 5850 ... this using ~360 shaders is bs lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

KieX helpd me through the setup

i just started with the 4670 (i know it sucks)

but that was more so id know what to do

just put up a WTB thread in my local forums for a wide range of nvidia cards


----------



## PrimoJones (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello! Primo here
Was looking for resolution for my ATI HD 5000 series F@H problem and I found the solution here so I decided to fold for TPU team.
My Specs are: Phenom II X2 555BE 3.2GHz unlocked to Phenom II X4 b55 @ 3.6GHz, 2x1GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 Corsair, 2x HD5770 graphic cards in full x16 crossfire.


----------



## KingPing (Aug 17, 2010)

I started folding for the team!!! yay!!!, now my PhysX card will finally do something interesting!

<--- with my PC


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm hoping to start folding on my main rig, and possibly my older PC if I cant get it hooked up to the network again. 

I think I've got the client working ok, but it doesn't seem to do any work just hangs at 0 out of xyz.

Once the CPU one works I'll try getting my 5770 and 4830 folding as well.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for folding for the team, but remember it's more about what we are folding than folding for the team.

Saving people one protine at a time!

I am glad to see some new faces, and as always don't be shy feed the aniamals.


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well my first work unit has been completed, the honor going to my 4830 


Still can't understand why my 5770 won't fold though


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2010)

headshot119 said:


> Well my first work unit has been completed, the honor going to my 4830
> 
> 
> Still can't understand why my 5770 won't fold though




What is the issue?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2010)

headshot119 said:


> Well my first work unit has been completed, the honor going to my 4830
> 
> 
> Still can't understand why my 5770 won't fold though



Are they in the same system?  You can't use 2 different ATI generations in the same system at the same time.  If that's the case, pull the 4830 and F@H on the 5770.


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 24, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are they in the same system?  You can't use 2 different ATI generations in the same system at the same time.  If that's the case, pull the 4830 and F@H on the 5770.



They are in the same system, do you mean it won't work as in you can't fold on both? Cause they certainly both work apart from that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2010)

From ATI support:


> NOTE: Identical series are required whether or not ATI CrossFireX is activated. Generally, Windows is unable to properly assign separate resources to individual drivers for graphics cards.


Count yourself lucky that you're getting both to work.  You might be able to use -gpu x -forcegpu ati_r700 (where x= 0 or 1) to get the 5770 to Fold.  If you can only get one to Fold, the 5770 will use less power and get about the same PPD.


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't see why two wouldn't work side by side, I've had various ATI cards work side by side and I've never had problems.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2010)

join this

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Foldinghome/111855078832048?ref=ts&v=desc


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi, I joined TPU F@H team last night.
Meanwhile I'm folding with a HIS HD5670 but I'll get a GTX460 soon.
I'm glad to help and hope reach 100k to get the F@H badge


----------



## KieX (Sep 20, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> Hi, I joined TPU F@H team last night.
> Meanwhile I'm folding with a HIS HD5670 but I'll get a GTX460 soon.
> I'm glad to help and hope reach 100k to get the F@H badge



Nice to have you onboard


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2010)

Just started folding again, big props to Buck Nasty for helping me set things up. Currently running a GT 240 24 hours and a GTX 460 when I'm at home. Starting tomorrow, I'll have the GTX 460 in the 24 hour rig and the 240 running when at home.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> Just started folding again, big props to Buck Nasty for helping me set things up. Currently running a GT 240 24 hours and a GTX 460 when I'm at home. Starting tomorrow, I'll have the GTX 460 in the 24 hour rig and the 240 running when at home.



Don't forget to give the the brand/model of the GTX460. I would love to "recreate" you PPD on that card


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Don't forget to give the the brand/model of the GTX460. I would love to "recreate" you PPD on that card



This is the card I'm using: EVGA 768-P3-1360-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB ...

Strange thing is, it is stock clocked at 720mhz, and not what they list.

My clocks for folding are 875/1750/1800 stock voltage. Fan runs at 55% and temps haven't gone above 45c. Results in about 14100 PPD. 


My GT 240 (Galaxy) at stock (550mhz GPU) is good for about 4000 PPD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

i should  have a 240(given by KieX) up and running soon aswell, and the 470 parttime, i only need the memory from CP so the rig can become stable, BSOD 4 times a day cant be good for folding i think

is anyone folding on the 450 yet?

seeing mixxed results of 9k from the card oc'ed on different sites


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 23, 2010)

My deal is I crunch as well and don't know if do both 24/7 would hurt or not? I have three primary units that i would like to fold on with the following cards: xxx5870 with a 965BE proc, HIS 5770 with a phenom ii 9650 quad, and a evga gt240 with a core ii quad Q8400. I would like to get all three set up folding/crunching at the same time but don't know if this is possible. I have tried to set up the 5870 with the gpu2 client but get an error saying my gpu isn't supported. All help is appreciated thank you


----------



## KingPing (Sep 23, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> My deal is I crunch as well and don't know if do both 24/7 would hurt or not? I have three primary units that i would like to fold on with the following cards: xxx5870 with a 965BE proc, HIS 5770 with a phenom ii 9650 quad, and a evga gt240 with a core ii quad Q8400. I would like to get all three set up folding/crunching at the same time but don't know if this is possible. I have tried to set up the 5870 with the gpu2 client but get an error saying my gpu isn't supported. All help is appreciated thank you





For the 5870 use the console client, not the system tray one.

if your are using the console client, and it still refuse to work, you have to edit the shortcut name

How to?

here:    Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards!

Good luck!


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 23, 2010)

the target in the shortcut properties is as follows: C:\Users\Gary\Downloads\Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe  do i add the  -gpu 0 -forcegpu ati_r700 at the end of this?


----------



## KingPing (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes

copy this, and paste and voila!

C:\Users\Gary\Downloads\Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -gpu 0 -forcegpu ati_r700


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 23, 2010)

got it up and running on one machine thanks! Is their a site I can check stats once i've completed work units?


----------



## KingPing (Sep 23, 2010)

here:  http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Stats

or you can download FahMon (to keep track of the client progress, etc) and select the client, then go to the "web" tab and select "my stats"

to add a client select "clients" then "add new client",  in location, put the folder where the client was installed, i think it should be here (maybe): C:\Users\Gary\Downloads\Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 23, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> got it up and running on one machine thanks! Is their a site I can check stats once i've completed work units?



 Stats links for Team 50711

Try this.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 1, 2010)

Finally got around to trying this out lol.. 
I will be using the same TPU forums name and system specs are as shown on my profile. If you need better verification, just ask.
Peace


----------



## bogmali (Oct 1, 2010)

Welcome to the team Magikherbs


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 2, 2010)

Once again, thank you all for making me feel most welcome !

How do these times on the SMP client look ? 





It takes about 2-3 (timing it now) hours to complete 10,000 with the Gpu client, btw.


----------



## KieX (Oct 2, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Once again, thank you all for making me feel most welcome !
> 
> How do these times on the SMP client look ?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101002/fold.jpg
> ...



Been a while since I used CPU so not too sure. Your best bet is to use a monitoring app like HFM.net. That will let you check your PPD and gauge if everything is working fine or not.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Once again, thank you all for making me feel most welcome !
> 
> How do these times on the SMP client look ?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101002/fold.jpg
> ...



Your getting  2000ppd out of the X2 550BE. +1 for HFM.net


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> Been a while since I used CPU so not too sure. Your best bet is to use a monitoring app like HFM.net. That will let you check your PPD and gauge if everything is working fine or not.



heh.. just figured it out thx ! 








BUCK NASTY said:


> Your getting  2000ppd out of the X2 550BE. +1 for HFM.net
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101002/891.jpg



If 1800 is low.. maybe Im starvin my cpu volts ? Im not using bigadv...just normal.
Last night I added 3.5gb of Readyboost on my usb stick, which made for much less hang time lol.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> heh.. just figured it out thx !
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101002/fold681.jpg
> 
> ...


The GTS250 your running puts out good PPD, but you must raise the shaders only to 1900.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

just got the 465 up and running

BIG thanks to KieX for helping me through teamviewer cause im a fucktard at this lol 

how does the ppd look?


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 2, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The GTS250 your running puts out good PPD, but you must raise the shaders only to 1900.



You sure a Green edtion will handle that ? Im on default clocks, 675/900/1458.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> You sure a Green edtion will handle that ? Im on default clocks, 675/900/1458.


It'll handle it. Just watch your temps and raise fan accordingly.



(FIH) The Don said:


> just got the 465 up and running
> 
> BIG thanks to KieX for helping me through teamviewer cause im a fucktard at this lol
> 
> ...



You have at least another 3K ppd awaiting, if you can get the core and shaders up there.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

will overclock the thing later tonight, im  thinking 750 on the core, as the shaders follow, not sure they can be unlinked


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 2, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It'll handle it. Just watch your temps and raise fan accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> You have at least another 3K ppd awaiting, if you can get the core and shaders up there.




I know you said shaders only heh.. but I want to work it up to Gts 250 specs.
The box my card came in has a label that says 700 for the gpu clock hehe.. so they dont even know lol...
Gpu temps were about 49C, before the OC. If this holds, in a week or two, Ill bump the memory up to 950 or 1000mhz.


----------



## KieX (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking good there Magikherbs


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 9, 2010)

*Sorry I didn't introduced myself before*

So hello, I had a look at F@H and realized this "introduce yourself" thread so here I go.

I've been member of Techpowerup forum but almost never posted. I read the reviews a lot.

My name is Amalfi Marini ("TheFumigator" or just Fum).
I live in Montevideo Uruguay, I study software engineering or lets say "computer science". I work as video editor and I teach maths, and PC repairing and networking courses.

I'm folding on my good old Phenom 9550, my Geforce 8200 IGP, an my other system is an old Celeron 1100Mhz that my father uses for his tasks (mostly email and internet).






As I do heavy tasks (video editing and others) numbers aren't as good as they could be, but of course, better systems in the future will improve my numbers. Still I climbed from last position to top 300 in a month or so. New nvidia on my sight... Not considering upgrading my phenom yet, I'm still quite happy with it.

Strangely I cannot get into the stanford website... is it down or what?

Laters,
Fumigator.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Can you give us a HFM shot?  You should be able to get bonus points on your Phenom X4 (and thus far better PPD)


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 9, 2010)

It seems much better now 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Do I have to change something on the SMP config to make it even better?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Much better indeed!

Do you have the SMP client set up with a passkey?  If so, that's it


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 9, 2010)

Sadly, I have to dismissed 8400gs from f@h because a turtle is fatster than it, 2 days folding and barely reaches 80% of its first jod. That card sucks.- LOL


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, I have passkey on all clients. 

I WANT AN NVIDIA CARD!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Then you're ready to go 

You should get bonuses shortly....but watch out, I'm coming for you.  A GTX260 soon to be joined by a GTS450 and then a GTS250


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 10, 2010)

Now I get even better PPD...?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Much better 

Not bad overall there--I can't wait until you get a new nV GPU


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 10, 2010)

You know, my dads server (the celeron) has a matrox AGP video card, I could just take it out... but AGP nvidia cards are terribly low (6800 is the max I could find, also don't know if its supported by F@H) so I think I can put a 4650AGP

Luckly he got yet 2 free PCI slots out of 6 (which are populated by 2 networking cards, a sound card, and an USB2.0 card. So I think I can get a pair of 9500GT PCI... what do you think? they are the best PCI cards you could find...

As for my system, have to wait for a Ph2 X6 95W. but I have wide options due to my free PCI-E 2.0 x16 slot. I love the GTS450... I mean I've been always an ATI guy but for folding I have to be wise, also cost is quite important... Should I wait for the 430?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd just go ahead and get a 9800GT or GTS250.  Not hard to find for close to $50 used, and the GTS430 looks like at best it'll be as fast as an 8800GT or _maybe_ a GTS250


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 10, 2010)

Mmm yeah but you know, for my main system, I prefer new technology... I mean, DX11, and all other stuff, just because If I'm going to spend I prefer it brand new (with warranty etc). 

For my dad on the other hand... I could put whatever that ASUS P2B supports.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 9, 2010)

yahoo im new!!!

hardware same as in specs!!!


just finished following instructions buck nasty posted for setting up F@H. now its doing things on it own??!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2010)

i joined TPU's WCG!!!!!!!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

Just began folding on my main rig (sys specs on the left).

Planning to put together a dedicated folding rig this week. Nothing crazy, but it will have a dual core phenom (hopefully unlocks to quad core), and a GTX 460.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard xbonez. Let me know if you run into any technical difficulties.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah welcome xbonez! Glad to have ya on the team  I actually just started folding for TPU also making the switch over from OCN and im loving the choice i made! 

I just got my rig all ready to go last night and it's about what your current rig produces so after you get your dedicated rig and if you fold on your current rig your gonna be outputting twice as much as me! 

Here's what my rig can do


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey TPU Folders -

I just got a new job at a local ISP, I'm really enjoying the job.  I've almost got my college degree and I've already found a job that I somewhat look forward going to 

Anyways, my rig that I've got here at work is fairly decent (besides being Dell) - I'd like to be able to give some of its wasted CPU & GPU cycles to TPU's F@H team.  

This Dell Optiplex 780 has -
*Core 2 Quad Q9650 
*4GB RAM
*Radeon HD 3400 PCIe

Several of my co-workers have the same machine assigned to them and they have upgraded the GPU.  One of them added an XFX 9800 GT (the version that doesn't need a 6 pin), I'm not sure what the other co-worker put in his.  

I don't think the power supply in these Dell Optiplex 780 could power a card that has a 6 pin.  I might be wrong, but I'd hate to find out the hard way.  

What is the best folding GPU (Nvidia obviously) I can get for this Dell Optiplex 780 ?  I will be doing some light gaming up here at work also


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome Ross

You could get a 450, it draws very little power from a 6 pin connector. Best that I can think off before getting to a 2 times 6 pin.


Just saw you have a 260 as well in your home rig. That is a good producer as well


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hmm id probably say the green version of the 9800gt also wouldn't be a bad choice. You could get atleast 10k out of that rig if you put a 9800gt in it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 14, 2010)

Ross211, how about looking at this link and telling us which case you have.
http://www.dell.com/us/en/slgov/desktops/optiplex-780/pd.aspx?refid=optiplex-780&cs=RC957163&s=slg


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 14, 2010)

This Dell Optiplex 780 is the "OptiPlex 780 MT Cuthbert with Disk
OptiPlex 780FLX-HD Minitower for Standard PSU"

It's the case on the far left in the photos shown in that page.  I know that the motherboard actually mounts on the left side in these cases, and the power supply is top mounted.  It's weird having to take the right side panel off to work in these.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 14, 2010)

I doubt that my 450 suggestion will work with that PSU. I understand your reluctance to replace your current GPU with a new one. A 430 might work but I havn't seen any records of how efficient they are.


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I followed the setup guide from the F@H mainpage - The Installation for a multi-CPU system (Systray version).

This Q9650 in my Dell is crunching away with 4 of these systray clients open (Each has a different machine ID) - I'm going to see if I can't get another machine just like mine here to start F@H.

I actually use a different Dell Optiplex 780 depending on what day I'm here.  Both machines have the same hardware.  Tomorrow night I'll setup the clients on my other Dell Optiplex 780.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 14, 2010)

To get the most points, you want to use the SMP client.  You do not have a multi-cpu system.  You have a multi-core system.  Setting up the Windows SMP client

Edit: If someone else has a 9800GT "green" working, then I would recommend that, the GT240, or the GT430.  I think a GTS450 would be "pushing it".


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 16, 2010)

I now have (2) Q9650's here at work crunching for TPU!  

I just installed the GPU2 client on my desktop at home last night - I'm going to run it when I have my PC on and its idling (I'd leave my main Home PC on for folding but I'm afraid of an H20 pump failure).  

My Server/DVR PC at home uses the following (don't laugh, I got this OEM HP system out of the dumpster, fixed it & added components) - 

OCZ 550W Modular PSU
ASUS P5RC-LA LGA775 Motherboard (ATI RS400 chipset)
Pentium 4 Prescott 524 @ 3.06 Ghz 
1GB DDR2 (512x2)
Integrated ATI Radeon Express 200 series
160GB WD Blue (WinServer 2008 OS) / 500 GB WD Blue (For DVR Data)

Unfortunately the ASUS board won't accept C2D or C2Q, but I'm considering getting a decent Nvidia PCI-Express GPU and putting it in the system to do F@H.  Does anyone think this machine would be worth putting something like a 9800 GT in to do some folding off the GPU ?

My plan is to first get some decent Nvidia GPU's and put them in these 2 Dell Optiplex 780s I use here at work and get them crunching away.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 16, 2010)

Here you at least have a decent PSU. It should be good for a 460, 768 GB (best folding card for the money / points). A 9800 GT will work as well.


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 16, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> To get the most points, you want to use the SMP client.  You do not have a multi-cpu system.  You have a multi-core system.  Setting up the Windows SMP client
> 
> Edit: If someone else has a 9800GT "green" working, then I would recommend that, the GT240, or the GT430.  I think a GTS450 would be "pushing it".



Forgot to say I got rid of the systray clients on one of the Dell Optiplex 780s today and it is now running the SMP client.  I'm gonna put the SMP client on my other Dell tomorrow night.  

Thanks for pointing this out for a noob like myself.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool what are those machines scoring for PPD?


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 18, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Cool what are those machines scoring for PPD?



I'm not sure, what's the easiest way to check ?  Sorry I'm such a noob.

Got both my Dell Optiplex 780 work rigs running the SMP client 






I just took my last final today and I'm free from college work for a whole month 

I plan on getting 2 Nvidia GPU's for these Dell rigs and running the GPU2 client on them.

Can you run the GPU2 client along with the SMP client and have no issues ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> I'm not sure, what's the easiest way to check ?  Sorry I'm such a noob.
> 
> Got both my Dell Optiplex 780 work rigs running the SMP client
> 
> ...



Yes, GPU2 can play along nicely with SMP if you set the priorities within the clients correctly. I would try FahTracker V2.

*BTW, Welcome aboard Ross211!*


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 18, 2010)

I also got a passkey setup.  This FAH Tracker tool is much easier to use and configure than the default FAH SMP client.  I'm gonna put this FAH Tracker V2 on the other Dell here Monday, but until then it can run the default FAH SMP client.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys think i am going join aswell with my username because i got nothing to do and whenever im idle i'll leave the program to run:


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the Team kurosagi...

Those 460's put out some nice PPD.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks oily and yeah they sure do! 




Temps i am getting on my CPU are 60C and 460 is going at 62C


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello People.

I had joined team 50711 a couple of weeks ago.

I have finally managed to get my lazy ass to post here.

Its great to be a part of a folding team (apart from the fact that i lost points on a month + worth of folding without a team. dont really care about points though).

Hope my post count will go up quickly here.

Cheers.

PS. Running SMP on a 1090T @ 4.1GHz (~9000ppd) and GPU client on a GTX460 (870/1740/2200 @ 1087mV | ~12,000ppd)


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> Hello People.
> 
> I had joined team 50711 a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Hey bro welcome to the team! Your rig look's great and thats a nice stable OC on the 460  Do you happen to be xbonez friend?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hey bro welcome to the team! Your rig look's great and thats a nice stable OC on the 460  Do you happen to be xbonez friend?



Yup, he's the one.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yup, he's the one.



Cool glad to see you recruited him!


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 5, 2011)

wow that was quick.

yeah my evga 460 has been very accommodating to high clocks.

Only use this clock for folding though. Furmark burning test actually pushes the temps over 75 C.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

Fermis have a max rated temp of 105, so I wouldn't worry unless you're hitting the mid 80s


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> wow that was quick.
> 
> yeah my evga 460 has been very accommodating to high clocks.
> 
> Only use this clock for folding though. Furmark burning test actually pushes the temps over 75 C.



Also what is your fan speeds set at? I have my cards set to 80% fan speed and honestly it doesn't bother me. It seems weird anymore to not hear my fans.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> Hello People.
> 
> I had joined team 50711 a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Give me an estimate of the points you lost. I will replace them for you under your username!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Buck is saving the day again! Way to go buck


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

Shouldn't be more than a few hours for Buck...lol. Awfully generous, nonetheless.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 5, 2011)

I lost 2 million point's when I switched.  Buck, you were talking to me, right?


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Give me an estimate of the points you lost. I will replace them for you under your username!



Bucky, do you have a castle full of computers where you sit on a throne overlooking everything? Its nice image in my head. Someday...

You dont have to go through the trouble, I thought I had a lot more points than what xbonez showed.

Thanks for offer. You guys are going to make spend a lot of money on upgrades in the near future.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I lost 2 million point's when I switched.  Buck, you were talking to me, right?



Hertz, you've been here so long I had no idea you folded elsewhere



meow1990 said:


> Bucky, do you have a castle full of computers where you sit on a throne overlooking everything? Its nice image in my head. Someday...
> 
> You dont have to go through the trouble, I thought I had a lot more points than what xbonez showed.
> 
> Thanks for offer. You guys are going to make spend a lot of money on upgrades in the near future.


F@H will put a real dent in your wallet. I've tried cutting back several times and have been unsuccessful. It's truly addictive.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hertz, you've been here so long I had no idea you folded elsewhere



Bucky, remember the fishing nets and cookies with HWC?  You're a naughty boy.


----------



## dna1x (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi TPU! 

I've been folding on and off under the name Danzown since Jan09. I mostly started folding for a college research paper on distributed computing but had to give it up after seeing my power bill.  Folding, to me, is the coolest and most generous act one can do with their hardware. 

So I started folding again early last month using the same old gtx 260 with the goal of breaking the top 100 before the New Year, which I did, thank you. Is it possible to break top 50 before the end of the year? Before September? I got new laptop to occasionally fold on now. The desktop will be going 24/7. 

My new XPS15 laptop (i7-740qm + gtx 435m) has been SMP folding on all 8 threads for the past 5 days and has still working on the same WU. Is this normal? GPU folding is a little bit faster but can only do 3 WU per day tops. With 96 sps and gpu3, I thought it could do at least half the work that my archaic gtx 260 can. Is this a correct understanding? 

Thanks in advance for any folding tips. I just installed FAH GPU tracker but still need to tweak it to get the most ppd.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2011)

dna1x said:


> Hi TPU!
> 
> I've been folding on and off under the name Danzown since Jan09. I mostly started folding for a college research paper on distributed computing but had to give it up after seeing my power bill.  Folding, to me, is the coolest and most generous act one can do with their hardware.
> 
> ...



No it is not normal to use more then 5 days on one WU. I fear that you are working on a -bigadv (2684, 2685, 2686, 2692 or 6900). Your CPU is not fast enough to meet the deadline and hence be getting bonus. Lose the -bigadv flag in your setup.  What kind of PPD does FAH say you get?


----------



## dna1x (Jan 21, 2011)

Its about 1630 ppd. Should be finished with this wu by tomorrow morning. Just thought it would be cool to break in the laptop with some 24/7 smp folding. Won't be doing it anymore if it takes this long.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

dna1x said:


> Its about 1630 ppd. Should be finished with this wu by tomorrow morning. Just thought it would be cool to break in the laptop with some 24/7 smp folding. Won't be doing it anymore if it takes this long.



What's the project on it? It sounds like your folding a -bigadv unit where as you should be folding -smp units only.

How did you setup your clients? Are you using FAH Tracker?


----------



## dna1x (Jan 21, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> What's the project on it? It sounds like your folding a -bigadv unit where as you should be folding -smp units only.
> 
> How did you setup your clients? Are you using FAH Tracker?



I was afraid it wouldn't be fast enough for -bigadv but oh well. A guy can still dream, no? I still got another 8 months before my next big build. Other than that, FAH tracker on the laptop was setup to use all 8 threads and stop when finished. It's not setup to use the gpu yet but I'll get to that when the smp is done tomorrow. 

FAH tracker is not setup on the desktop atm. It's installed and ready to go but still curious on how to get the most out of that machine. It has an AMD 550 BE and a gtx 260. Unlocking a third stable core is more likely than having all four cores stable. Assuming three cpu cores, is it worthwhile to setup two smp cores + gpu 2?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

dna1x said:


> I was afraid it wouldn't be fast enough for -bigadv but oh well. A guy can still dream, no? I still got another 8 months before my next big build. Other than that, FAH tracker on the laptop was setup to use all 8 threads and stop when finished. It's not setup to use the gpu yet but I'll get to that when the smp is done tomorrow.
> 
> FAH tracker is not setup on the desktop atm. It's installed and ready to go but still curious on how to get the most out of that machine. It has an AMD 550 BE and a gtx 260. Unlocking a third stable core is more likely than having all four cores stable. Assuming three cpu cores, is it worthwhile to setup two smp cores + gpu 2?



Okay so on that laptop, disable uncheck -bigadv after it completes this work unit. Then check -advmethods and allow it to use all 8 cores for the best PPD. So you can just check the use all cores button. Then to the right, just auto detect gpu's and it should automatically fold on it.

MAKE SURE, the laptop has good cooling, and you have it on a laptop cooler or some sort. Install real temp and throw us some cpu temps.

On the desktop, if you haven't tried yet, try unlocking both cores. I know a lot of phenom II duals can unlock to quads or tri's. Set all your OC's to stock, then work on getting quad stable, if you can't get it stable as a quad then go to tri. It should be stable at either one of those. If you need help getting the unlocks stable let us know and we will gladly help 

Setting up FAH tracker on the desktop is just like the laptop. Check use ALL cpu cores, and -advmethods, then autodetect gpu and make sure it's using gpu0.

Also, make sure you have requested a passkey from stanford as you wont get bonus points until you are using a passkey.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

dna1x said:


> I was afraid it wouldn't be fast enough for -bigadv but oh well. A guy can still dream, no? I still got another 8 months before my next big build. Other than that, FAH tracker on the laptop was setup to use all 8 threads and stop when finished. It's not setup to use the gpu yet but I'll get to that when the smp is done tomorrow.
> 
> FAH tracker is not setup on the desktop atm. It's installed and ready to go but still curious on how to get the most out of that machine. It has an AMD 550 BE and a gtx 260. Unlocking a third stable core is more likely than having all four cores stable. Assuming three cpu cores, is it worthwhile to setup two smp cores + gpu 2?



You'll need an i7 4c/8t @ at least 3.5ghz or a 6c/12t @ at least ~2.8ghz in order to complete a bigadv in time.  For anything slower, you'll just want standard SMP


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2011)

dna1x said:


> It has an AMD 550 BE and a gtx 260. Unlocking a third stable core is more likely than having all four cores stable. Assuming three cpu cores, is it worthwhile to setup two smp cores + gpu 2?



GPU2 uses so little overhead that you can use all of the CPU cores for Folding.  Find out how many stable core you have and use them all.

BTW, as much as I like the underdog AMD, (depending on bulldozer) may I recommend going Intel for your next build, especially considering that you are interested in Folding.


----------



## dna1x (Jan 25, 2011)

The desktop just sold so only laptop folding for now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2011)

dna1x said:


> The desktop just sold so only laptop folding for now.


Every point helps. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 25, 2011)

dna1x said:


> The desktop just sold so only laptop folding for now.



Planning on building a SB rig? 

Just be sure to watch temps on that laptop, and as buck said, every point helps!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Planning on building a SB rig?
> 
> Just be sure to watch temps on that laptop, and as buck said, every point helps!



Definitely be careful with that, laptops, especially with dedicated GPUs, can run very hot.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 25, 2011)

Slightly OT, but my roommate's Dell laptop stopped working. When he called for warranty, a technician came and opened his laptop and saw the GPU chip had melted on to the motherboard...lol. And he didn't even game or fold.


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 1, 2011)

TheGrapist here,just switched over from the EVGA folding Team.Haven't been folding too long now.I'll soon have an i7 920,gts450,9800gt and maybe an i3 folding for TPU.and i'd just like to say i love the community here!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome aboard bro.   Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 1, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> TheGrapist here,just switched over from the EVGA folding Team.Haven't been folding too long now.I'll soon have an i7 920,gts450,9800gt and maybe an i3 folding for TPU.and i'd just like to say i love the community here!



Thank you for joining us!


----------



## PhysXerror (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome to the team dude


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Slightly OT, but my roommate's Dell laptop stopped working. When he called for warranty, a technician came and opened his laptop and saw the GPU chip had melted on to the motherboard...lol. And he didn't even game or fold.



Keeping it off topic







Dell Latitude D620 (T5600) left crunching in a warm room


----------



## REDDLINE (Feb 8, 2011)

Im Devon (SpeedsticK)
I started using the TPU team number a few months ago, 
But am now just making a post about it

Currently i have 6 and sometimes 7 computers all using the High Performance GPU F@H Client
all day. 
My computer currently is running it off of an XFX Nvidia 9500GT low profile GPU, next to my XFX 6870 BE
But it will soon be upgraded back up to an Nvidia GT240 (so will the rest of the 7 computers)

Anyways, just wanted to make a post since i haven't already  

P.S.   I think im currently #154 on the TPU F@H Stats page


----------



## adrianx (Feb 11, 2011)

hello

I am adrianx26 I join yesterday to team TPU

At work place I have one pc phenom x4 9850 BE and ati hd 5570 running boinc manager

I also have 2-3 old pc that i can set for folding but i dont know if this old pc are good for this job

this are dual cpu P3 at 700mhz with 512mb, an slot A k7-at 650mhz with 128, an amd xp1800 at 1.3ghz (I'm not sure).

also I have at home 3 pc and one laptop.

the idea is to use cpu and gpu. for folding... but from boinc manager i dont see any use of GPU

I'm not new to IT or grid, but I dont use grid computing in daily jobs. My grid computing is reduce to Passware and network rendering

so if can same from TPU give me an idea ... I'm open mind


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2011)

adrianx said:


> hello
> 
> I am adrianx26 I join yesterday to team TPU
> 
> ...



Welcome!  Nice to hear that you want to run BOINC (WCG) on the CPU's and Folding on your GPU's.  If the old PC's that you are talking about won't run WCG, you could run the uni-processor Folding client on them, (we recommend the console client, but it doesn't matter for uni) but the PPD would be so low that it might not be worth it to you.  I have an AMD 4000+ single core running Folding and it gets all of 125 PPD.

As for your GPU's, I'll answer that over in: *** F@h Tech Assistance Thread ***


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

I also joined. (I actually posted in the Folding@home team thread first - oops) I run WCG on my CPU and F@h on my GPU.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 12, 2011)

hi all im new too i have a ps3 on 24/7 plus my main rig as posted running 2 clients one smp on cpu and at min 1 on ati tho i am going to swap it to the gt240 when i get a min, im waiting on bulldozer before i upgrade then il put this rig to 24hr folding and also my new rig on same 

ps love the comunity spirit here


----------



## horik (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi there,today i joined the TPU F@H team and i will let my rig do the hard work all the time possible(CPU and GPU)


----------



## bogmali (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome Horik......Great to have you!


----------



## horik (Mar 20, 2011)

I know you ppl put a lot of info about F@H,but now i have to go and will let my rig working so i cant search for answers,what i want to know is why did the SMP stop at 2%,is this normal? The CPU is at 100% usage. Thanks!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 20, 2011)

Give it some time bro......It takes a while and will show the progress.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 20, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Give it some time bro......It takes a while and will show the progress.



+1 like Bogmali said. CPU runs slower than GPU, but it will update nonetheless.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2011)

I started folding last night for TPU and I haven't stopped.


----------



## D4S4 (Apr 8, 2011)

downloaded and started some 15 minutes ago. since my rig is on for the most of the day, just sitting there, i thought, hell, let's give it a shot.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 8, 2011)

Howdy I'm just a guy about to leave the army and move into the civilian sector.  I started folding at Ft. Huachuca in 2008.   I have a Phenom II X4 965@4Ghz, XFX 5970 and 8GB DDR3.  I am using the beta V7 with advanced options and went from ~3500 PPD to 14-15K PPD.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 8, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Howdy I'm just a guy about to leave the army and move into the civilian sector.  I started folding at Ft. Huachuca in 2008.   I have a Phenom II X4 965@4Ghz, XFX 5970 and 8GB DDR3.  I am using the beta V7 with advanced options and went from ~3500 PPD to 14-15K PPD.



Do you fold for Tom's Hardware Guide?  How many threads do you have running on your 5970?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 8, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Do you fold for Tom's Hardware Guide?  How many threads do you have running on your 5970?



Yeah, but I was thinking about switching because the community here seems to be more engaged and informed.  But Im near 500K with THG, so I am reluctant to start anew.  I run two threads, one for each core.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 8, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Yeah, but I was thinking about switching because the community here seems to be more engaged and informed.  But Im near 500K with THG, so I am reluctant to start anew.  I run two threads, one for each core.



Switch over and good things will happen.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 10, 2011)

We'd love to have you on our team, but the act of folding is more important than who you do it for.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Yeah, but I was thinking about switching because the community here seems to be more engaged and informed.  But Im near 500K with THG, so I am reluctant to start anew.  I run two threads, one for each core.


I would not be surprised if you switched over to TechpowerUp and 500K worth of points started showing up under your TPU username. I've seen it happen before.....


----------



## bogmali (Apr 10, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I've seen it happen before.....



Yup and it wasn't even Christmas

GL on your endeavors my fellow "Arrowhead" alum


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 19, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I would not be surprised if you switched over to TechpowerUp and 500K worth of points started showing up under your TPU username. I've seen it happen before.....





bogmali said:


> Yup and it wasn't even Christmas
> 
> GL on your endeavors my fellow 'Arrowhead" alum




First, I've decied to switch to TPU...what is the team number?  Bogmali, thank you for the well wishes.  I am looking forward to graduating from the Arrowhead BDE, only 40ish days to go!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 19, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> First, I've decied to switch to TPU...what is the team number?  Bogmali, thank you for the well wishes.  I am looking forward to graduating from the Arrowhead BDE, only 40ish days to go!



Team # 50711


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 19, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Team # 50711



Made switch today.  Hopefully I can climb the ladder quickly.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 20, 2011)

Hate to double post, but where can I get those nifty sig block stat counters?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2011)

He had 604,479 points with his previous team.....



MAGMADIVER said:


> But Im near 500K with THG, so I am reluctant to start anew.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2011)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES

Someone on this team is good at helping if you want different colors.  Just post your request over in TPU's F@H Team


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 20, 2011)

I was using the advanced folding slot options and was used to getting 11k-15k PPD (16 core).  So getting 25K+ is a surprise to me.  Does anyone know what could be occuring?  I'd just hate for this to be a fluke and/or programming error...or is this just how TPU F@H rolls?


----------



## hat (Apr 21, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I was using the advanced folding slot options and was used to getting 11k-15k PPD (16 core).  So getting 25K+ is a surprise to me.  Does anyone know what could be occuring?  I'd just hate for this to be a fluke and/or programming error...or is this just how TPU F@H rolls?



I suspect a TPU gangbang going on in your name, in a friendly kind of way.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 21, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I was using the advanced folding slot options and was used to getting 11k-15k PPD (16 core).  So getting 25K+ is a surprise to me.  Does anyone know what could be occuring?  I'd just hate for this to be a fluke and/or programming error...or is this just how TPU F@H rolls?



I think someone is folding for you.  My best guess would be bogmali, with two GTX 460's.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 21, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I think someone is folding for you.  My best guess would be bogmali, with two GTX 460's.



Not quite.........But I will today......I'll test out this new GTX580 on his username

I suspect BUCK beating me to the punch on this.


----------



## hat (Apr 22, 2011)

It's not just bogmali and BUCK anymore...

I joined the effort with a fresh addition to my server: an 8800GT. I'll probably fold for him until the chimp challenge, then I'll put it back in my name.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2011)

I thought Buck was away from home?


----------



## hat (Apr 22, 2011)

Who knows. Maybe his will to fold is so strong he can manage his computers without even being there?


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 22, 2011)

hat said:


> Who knows. Maybe his will to fold is so strong he can manage his computers without even being there?



I think you can. At least you can with BOINC.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 22, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I thought Buck was away from home?





hat said:


> *Who knows. Maybe his will to fold is so strong he can manage his computers without even being there?*









*The Force is strong with this one!*

LOL, It's not me folding under his name yet! I will be moving a 22k ppd machine over to his name as of Saturday morning.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 22, 2011)

_Strange_ _goings on_ at TPU Folding Team.....but I think it is just our friendly ghost 


@ Magmadiver, did you get your Passkey yet.If you would like to PM it to me, we will see if we can get your total points back before the CC starts.


----------



## hat (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like I got the heat issues under control. The 8800GT runs past 90c, but with a house fan planted next to the case it runs under 75c.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 22, 2011)

hat said:


> Looks like I got the heat issues under control. The 8800GT runs past 90c, but with a house fan planted next to the case it runs under 75c.



Gotta love the 8800/9800 series. I have a 9800GT that must have a fan(Delta 2k RPM) blowing across it or it will exceed 85c+ and get errors. Great card, but must have been built for Satan's computer


----------



## hat (Apr 22, 2011)

I had a 9800GT with a dual slot cooler once. It ran great... I only put a Zalman VF900 on it because I had one laying around doing nothing.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 23, 2011)

*Since Joining TPU F@H*

To everyone at TPU F@H, you guys are an awesome group and I appreciate the kindess shown to me.  I can tell you that I am a TPUer for life.


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> To everyone at TPU F@H, you guys are an awesome group and I appreciate the kindess shown to me.  I can tell you that I am a TPUer for life.



One last 783 pointer from my 8800GT for you, then it goes back to me until the CC.

Personally, I don't worry about the points too much. I folded for you to help you out cause I really don't mind losing the points for myself... they're not worth anything, just a testament to the work done towards that ultimate goal... and as long as the work's getting done I don't mind where the points go. To be honest that's the only reason I'm folding for the CC this time around... last year I dropped out halfway cause I thought it was dumb, but this year I'll throw everything I got at it (gpu wise anyway) just for the hell of it... and the work's still getting done either way, so I don't mind.


----------



## sy5tem (May 4, 2011)

well hello i will be joining for at least the 10 days chimp challenge ! i will probably stay after i ad stoped in the past mainly because i did not like computer / gpu over 70C all day LOL now i wastercool so heat is no problem!

il be using my 6950 unlocked shaders and my q9400, also planing on installing my old 9800gtx+ as secondary card


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to the team sy5tem


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Welcome to the team sy5tem



ty, now installed 9800gtx+ on my wife computer just for F@H lol now she wonder why her computer is making a little bit of fan noise hummmm i wonder LAWL


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2011)

sy5tem said:


> ty, now installed 9800gtx+ on my wife computer just for F@H lol now she wonder why her computer is making a little bit of fan noise hummmm i wonder LAWL


Wat noise?That's music to my ears! LOL


----------



## 1freedude (May 6, 2011)

ok, i think i can call myself a team member now!  we'll find out in a hour!

I have decided to start folding somewhat for the sport, but def for the end result.

I've done many charity/fundraising events in the past, St. Jude's bike-a-thon!!!!, relay for life, volunteer  work all over the place, easter seals daffodils.  I never really see the accomplishments of my (our) work, but i've still gotta give it a go.

Its for the ones who couldn't make it to the end to see us try...


----------



## isowizard12 (May 7, 2011)

new to these forums for folding but not reading, joined to help with the chimp challenge I got a i7 2600k and 2 evga gtx 580's to fold on


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> new to these forums for folding but not reading, joined to help with the chimp challenge I got a i7 2600k and 2 evga gtx 580's to fold on



Sweet! Welcome to the team.


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2011)

Saw you post on the smacktalk Isowizard, some funny ish


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2011)

So, it was an exaggeration? I saw 6 rigs listed. Is this legit?


----------



## isowizard12 (May 8, 2011)

well you never show all your cards in a poker game only the ones you want your opponent to see. i got more then 6 rigs but that is what i got turned on now is 6 rigs


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> well you never show all your cards in a poker game only the ones you want your opponent to see. i got more then 6 rigs but that is what i got turned on now is 6 rigs



 TYVM


----------



## kryptoniteII (May 9, 2011)

just joined for the CC. was referred by isowizard. hopefully I can help you guys out.


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2011)

welcome,


----------



## basco (May 9, 2011)

me noob joined 2 days ago with help from oily and buck.
i am running out of psu´s-lol.

one question: is it right that i have to do 10 smp-wu´s before i can do bigadv,or in chimp bigadv from beginning??

xeon 5650-tried with gtx480 but better the xeon alone.
since 2 days i try to get that fu... old ifx14 on s1156 xeon 3450 but failed.now i got a mix from a noctua with some screws from thermalright. so will be running in few min.

in the afternoon i put my 26k too.
no more powersupply´s left.
so i hope 3 rigs in.


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

basco said:


> me noob joined 2 days ago with help from oily and buck.
> i am running out of psu´s-lol.
> 
> one question: is it right that i have to do 10 smp-wu´s before i can do bigadv,or in chimp bigadv from beginning??
> ...



Welcome and thank for joining.. No we did these 10 WUs and some  last year. Just jump on the -bigadv right away. The GPU and CPU mix is rarely a good combination on 6 cores.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

I'm probably doing it wrong atm but I will learn.


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I'm probably doing it wrong atm but I will learn.



After 2 days of folding -bigadv you earn the title - Expert and a life-long membership in the folding lounge


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 10, 2011)

I just popped in to say hello.  I've folded for default off an on for over a year, and after reading about the CC I've decided I to join up with a team.  So here I am.  I haven't figured out what to use for a folding name, or read up on it in here as far as how to yet.  I figure I could do it after the CC is over.  Any info you guys could give would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## bogmali (May 10, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I just popped in to say hello.  I've folded for default off an on for over a year, and after reading about the CC I've decided I to join up with a team.  So here I am.  I haven't figured out what to use for a folding name, or read up on it in here as far as how to yet.  I figure I could do it after the CC is over.  Any info you guys could give would be great.  Thanks.



Welcome!

See my PM about the passkey. Lot's of help here, just let us know which route you are taking to fold


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (May 29, 2011)

I just got my GTS 250  up and folding for TPU.I'll be throwing in a 9600GT in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2011)

Thank you sir!  Welcome aboard.


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 30, 2011)

Well, every thing is up and running now.  My folding name is the same as my forum name.  I've completed well over 10 smp wu's for the bonuses.  4 rigs are running bigadv's now and 1 still has to finish a regular smp wu b4 switching to the bigadv.


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Well, every thing is up and running now.  My folding name is the same as my forum name.  I've completed well over 10 smp wu's for the bonuses.  4 rigs are running bigadv's now and 1 still has to finish a regular smp wu b4 switching to the bigadv.



Welcome  and thank you!

What do you have folding if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 30, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Well, every thing is up and running now.  My folding name is the same as my forum name.  I've completed well over 10 smp wu's for the bonuses.  4 rigs are running bigadv's now and 1 still has to finish a regular smp wu b4 switching to the bigadv.



Yes, please give us a rundown of your rigs. We are hardware geeks after all.


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We are hardware geeks after all



Here am I thinking the whole time that I was l33t


----------



## BinaryMage (May 30, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Here am I thinking the whole time that I was l33t



If you want to say that, at least say 1337 instead!


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 30, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I just popped in to say hello.  I've folded for default off an on for over a year, and after reading about the CC I've decided I to join up with a team.  So here I am.  I haven't figured out what to use for a folding name, or read up on it in here as far as how to yet.  I figure I could do it after the CC is over.  Any info you guys could give would be great.  Thanks.



First, I would like to explain the post above.  I was a little misleading.  I did fold for default, but more recently folded for one of the top folding teams.  As some of you may know, the bigger something gets, the more problems arise.  I didn't state that I fold of them because I didn't want you to think I was trying to sabotage the contest, they were one of the other teams in the contest.  So, I'd just like to say sorry to all for being misleading.

Now onto the better stuff.

Rig #1  Main internet rig for the household.  I7 875k @ 4.3, smp 8 bigadv only, win 7.
Rig #2  My gaming rig which doesn't seem to game very much.  I7 980x @ 4.3, smp 12 bigadv only, win 7.
Rig #3  Dedicated folder.  I7 950 @ 4.0, smp 8 bigadv only, linux os.
Rig #4  Dedicated folder.  I7 980x @ 4.1, smp 12 bigadv only, linux os.
Rig #5  The best for last, dedicated folder.  Sr-2, dual xeon X5670's @ 4.1, smp 24 bigadv only, linux os.


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> First, I would like to explain the post above.  I was a little misleading.  I did fold for default, but more recently folded for one of the top folding teams.  As some of you may know, the bigger something gets, the more problems arise.  I didn't state that I fold of them because I didn't want you to think I was trying to sabotage the contest, they were one of the other teams in the contest.  So, I'd just like to say sorry to all for being misleading.
> 
> Now onto the better stuff.
> 
> ...



Nice stuff you got there. My guess of some GPUs and some "big" CPUs was slightly off, for the better 

And as Bogmali said below - I hope that you like pie.


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> First, I would like to explain the post above.  I was a little misleading.  I did fold for default, but more recently folded for one of the top folding teams.  As some of you may know, the bigger something gets, the more problems arise.  I didn't state that I fold of them because I didn't want you to think I was trying to sabotage the contest, they were one of the other teams in the contest.  So, I'd just like to say sorry to all for being misleading.
> 
> Now onto the better stuff.
> 
> ...



Just so we are clear bro, it doesn't matter who you have folded for before and who you are folding for today as long as you are folding No need to apologize cause people should be thanking you for doing this.As far as the "sabotage" thing, I don't think you possibly do that (or anyone for that matter). We do thank you for switching to our team but like I've already said, all teams have the same exact goal and that is to find a cure

Well since you already told us that you've folded for another team before, might as well just spit it out bro I am curious as hell


Oh and can you say make way for him in the top ten daily folders


----------



## BinaryMage (May 30, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Nice stuff you got there. My guess of some GPUs and some "big" CPUs was slightly off, for the better



No kidding. That's quite an impressive lot of hardware.


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 30, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Well since you already told us that you've folded for another team before, might as well just spit it out bro I am curious as hell
> 
> Oh and can you say make way for him in the top ten daily folders



It was the team with the bucks program if you must know.  I might not be in the top ten overall for a while, ppd yes, but I'll get there.


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> It was the team with the bucks program if you must know.



I see......Thank you!



F150_Raptor said:


> I might not be in the top ten overall for a while, ppd yes, but I'll get there.



With your inventory, most definitely


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I might not be in the top ten overall for a while, ppd yes, but I'll get there



Ohh yes yet another one to keep me on my toes


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Ohh yes yet another one to keep me on my toes



I would say that he is doing a wonderful job....and he is right on your tail


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for pointing it out Bog 

One rig down and out of the country. I can do better, just need to refill my water circuit and I can fight him off for 100 days or so


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Thanks for pointing it out Bog




You are most certainly welcome

You're doing such a fine job yourself may I add


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 30, 2011)

Aw crap, there goes cherry pie!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 31, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> It was the team with the bucks program if you must know.  I might not be in the top ten overall for a while, ppd yes, but I'll get there.



So you came from the bucks program to buck's folding team.


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 31, 2011)

I'll still give them 350,000 to get my bucks every month, but that's about it.


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I'll still give them 350,000 to get my bucks every month, but that's about it.



350k a month? I guess that is a manageable figure come to think of it since you have the hardware


----------



## hertz9753 (May 31, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I'll still give them 350,000 to get my bucks every month, but that's about it.



350k per month.  A high clocking GTX 460 or a stock GTX 470 would get that.  Please tell.


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 31, 2011)

There's 2 tiers, one at 150k, and the other at 350k for each month.  Each one gives you five bucks.  The amount earned adds up and can be used on purchases through them only, on new or their refurbished hardware.  You have to register for their website, or forum and your folding name has to be the same too.  It doesn't add up to alot, but it's something to use towards future upgrades.


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2011)

As much as it entices me to participate, I think I'll pass. Their products are great but their warranty stinks and that is why I hate them with a passion.


----------



## Zyon (Jul 15, 2011)

Wait, you need to report in this forum to join the team?

Hardware specs: as shown on profile (running 4x command line clients and 1x GUI)

Comparing to you guys, mine are like toothpicks but I do what I can =/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 15, 2011)

Zyon said:


> Wait, you need to report in this forum to join the team?



No, not this team.  I'd leave if we were that militant. We just want to say hi and thanks for helping the science and our team.



Zyon said:


> Hardware specs: as shown on profile (running 4x command line clients and 1x GUI)



Wait, are you running 4 uniprocessor clients?  You'd get MUCH higher PPD running SMP.  Advise you switch to the FAH GPU Tracker V2 or the V7 Client.  If you need help with this, please post in "TPU's F@H Team" or "*** F@h Tech Assistance Thread ***".



Zyon said:


> Comparing to you guys, mine are like toothpicks but I do what I can =/



Believe me, you don't have toothpicks.


----------



## Zyon (Jul 16, 2011)

(Off topic) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that much, at least.

Uni-what? Does that mean folding where all four cores are used? I think each core was folding one of the clients and then the GPU was folding a fifth one.


----------



## KieX (Jul 16, 2011)

Zyon said:


> (Off topic) http://www.telovation.com/photos/toothpick-artwork-train.jpg
> 
> Not that much, at least.
> 
> Uni-what? Does that mean folding where all four cores are used? I think each core was folding one of the clients and then the GPU was folding a fifth one.



Basically, sounds like you're using 4 clients for 4 processor cores. Whereas the most efficient way would be to run 1 client that uses all 4 cores (SMP client). It's designed to make better use of multiple cores so should yield better PPD too.

You can use this guide by Oily_17 to setup your 1 SMP and 1 GPU client:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137137

If you have any problems with setting that up, you can post in the tech support thread so that others can help you: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98921


----------



## qubit (Sep 11, 2011)

*Your latest recruit*

I've finally done it people and joined the TPU Folding team.  Username is 'Qubit'.

Buck, I finally found the team I used to be in and my work units while reading the install FAQ. I just guessed I'd used qubit in the past, so I stuck qubit in the username search, found a few hits and looked through them. Are my old work units going to transfer to TPU? I've just created a passkey, too.

I have to go out in a bit, so I've got it going on the bog standard Stanford client for now, which is only running off the CPU. Obviously, as I've got a high-ish performance PC with a GTX 580, I want to use that.

I've noticed that Stanford have a GPU client, or there's the third party one by jedi95 pointed to by Buck's FAQ post. As I'm not familiar with either of them, so is it a case of jedi95's GPU client being much more advanced than Stanford's GPU client?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> I've finally done it people and joined the TPU Folding team.  Username is 'Qubit'.
> 
> Buck, I finally found the team I used to be in and my work units while reading the install FAQ. I just guessed I'd used qubit in the past, so I stuck qubit in the username search, found a few hits and looked through them. Are my old work units going to transfer to TPU? I've just created a passkey, too.



The WU's are always yours, but they stay with the team that you were Folding with at the time.



qubit said:


> I have to go out in a bit, so I've got it going on the bog standard Stanford client for now, which is only running off the CPU. Obviously, as I've got a high-ish performance PC with a GTX 580, I want to use that.



"bog standard Stanford client"?  You should be using the SMP client for your CPU.* More on that below.



qubit said:


> I've noticed that Stanford have a GPU client, or there's the third party one by jedi95 pointed to by Buck's FAQ post. As I'm not familiar with either of them, so is it a case of jedi95's GPU client being much more advanced than Stanford's GPU client?


All Folding clients are Stanford's.  There is a front end called FAH GPU Tracker V2, and it does make multi-client Folding easier.  It will analyze your hardware and offer to install the appropriate client(s).

If you have any further questions, just ask.


----------



## qubit (Sep 12, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The WU's are always yours, but they stay with the team that you were Folding with at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another awesome, full reply.  Thanks dude, I'll run that tracker V2 post-haste. 

I've so far contributed _one_ whole unit to the team.


----------



## qubit (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmmm... it doesn't look like I'll be able to run F@H optimally.

I ran the tracker, set everything up and got just the GPU to do the work. However, there's the most _annoying_ modulated high-pitched whistling sound coming from the speakers and also directly from the graphics card. It's clearly audible and not possible to ignore, so it's no go. While I didn't expect the audio breakthrough, I expected the graphics card to make some noise, from previous experience of driving cards at very high framerates.  I guess I could throttle it back a bit, but it's still gonna make a noise, just less, so it's pointless.

On to the CPU: I can only run the single core client right now, because the cooling isn't up to it. My Zalman cooler is analog and has a resistor to run it at a constant slowish speed for quietness, which it does very well. This is fine for everyday use and games (just about) but the CPU was climbing the high 70's before I quit the client. In fact, I had to kill the client with the Task Manager too, because the tracker couldn't stop it. :shadedshu

So there you go. I'm gonna continue to run it, just not with the performance us enthusiasts would like.  Any suggestions for improving this situation welcome.


----------



## Nergal (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello Techpowerup!

just wanted to let you know I joined under the name "Netherlord"

got a new laptop, i5 2410 8GB ram; and my old rig, E8400 + HD6850(thats new), running

I`m also considering of building a cluster@home

found myself a nice master thesis and I`ll be looking into it this week

At my full disposal I could create a cluster with the following:

i5, 8GB (ddr3), 540GT
E8400, 4GB (ddr2), HD6850
P4@3GHZ, 4GB
P4 celeron@2.4GHZ, 1GB DDR
P3@1GHZ, 384MB SD
AMD Athlon@1.2GHZ or a +2000, 1GB DDR

worth the effort?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 16, 2011)

Would you tell us what client(s) you're using?  The HD6850 needs client V7 to get decent PPD.


----------



## Nergal (Sep 16, 2011)

Installed the V7
what settings would I set best? (32bit XP...I know...)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2011)

Nergal said:


> Installed the V7
> what settings would I set best? (32bit XP...I know...)



To get the new fahcore_16 for your AMD card, please check this post http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2248985&postcount=1508


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm now folding for TPU. I have two PCs running it. One is an Athlon II X2 240 @ 3.6Ghz with a 9500GT folding about 16hrs a day on both and the second is an Athlon II X3 @ X4 3.6Ghz with a HD4830 running somewhere between 7-10hrs a day.  I have a question. With the second rig I run both the GPU and CPU and I get about 4,800PPD (1,800 on the GPU) but if I turn off GPU folding I get the exact same result.. The CPU keeps up and gives me the same 4,800PPU. I'm wondering if there's ANY reason to fold both if the PPD doesn't increase? I'm also going to test and see if I get the same result on the first rig. (I find it sad that the 9500GT gets 2,000PPD and the 4830 gets 1,800PPD :/ How is it that the ATI card with it's double performance gets less than the NVidia is beyond me.. )


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome!  
Due to the design of the ATI pre-5xxx series, there is really no reason to Fold on them when considering PPD/watt and, that the ATI GPU puts a load on the CPU and slows it down.  The Nvidia cards are just better suited for Folding, although the AMD 6xxx series is starting to get competitive.  No need to test the 9500GT.


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 6, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No need to test the 9500GT.



Too late 

But yeah, the CPU on the 9500GT rig may have went down by 100PPD.. That's about it.. So ~4,500PPD on one and ~4,800PPD on the other.. now I want to reach 10,000PPD... :/ And so it starts..

Another thing. I have a partial PC just crying to be folding. If anyone can point me to a cheap socket 754 PCIE mobo I would be grateful.
Thanks

JR


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't mean to be Mr. Po-Po, but if you're thinking about Folding on an Athlon 64 CPU, it's also not worth it.(personal experience)  Want to add big points, (in comparison to what you have) find a GTX460.  They're good for 10,000 PPD before OC.(based on my MSI GTX 460 which has a stock clock of 750MHz)
What Client(s) are you using?


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I would use the other 9500GT that I have lying around to fold not the Athlon 64.. So it would be worth it if I could get a mobo for ~$20.

Well im using FAH GPU Tracker V2.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2011)

As for the 754 MOBO, do you have a "free geek" around your area?

If you want to try to get more points from the 4830, you could try the instructions in step 5 of this thread and I added a clarification comment at post #24 in that thread.


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 7, 2011)

Unfortunately in such a small town not really.  Im one of the very few geeks here.. 

Thanks for the info. Will those variables affect other things as well as F@H?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2011)

I believe that the EV's are only for the Folding client.


----------



## dannylill1981 (Dec 1, 2011)

hi guys gonna start folding tonight for tpu but using the system in my sig whats the best client to use to take full advantage of it.?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi and welcome.  I'd recommend just following this thread.  Run GPU2 on your GPU and SMP on your CPU. I don't know how well F@H is going to run on that GPU since it only has 32 Shaders.  The GPU OC priority for F@H is Shaders, Core and then memory.  The SMP client is really for those who want to dedicate their PC to Folding.  If you are not at that point, you can run up to 4 instances of the uniprocessor client which have a much longer deadline, but will yield much less points than the SMP client.


----------



## MadDogTen (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello, I'v just starting trying this today, seems to being running well right now ~855 ns/day (Assuming this is normal for my build) using the GPU (Seems to be settling at ~72C/160F). System Specs (CPU is overclocked, and this shows how much, otherwise the one on this site is Correct): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2203406
50% Done Now with a 50,000,000 Work Load.

I would rather only use my GPU for this, as this is my Main Computer, and I still want to be able to do things at the same time (Which is seems to be working fine right now).

I will try to do at least 1 Work Load Per a Day.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi, and welcome MadDogTen.  What client are you using? My advice would be to only Fold on the GPU.


----------



## MadDogTen (Jan 17, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hi, and welcome MadDogTen.  What client are you using? My advice would be to only Fold on the GPU.


I'm using Folding@Home Client Version 6.41r2 GPU3. I am planning on switching to the No Console Version after the current workload is completed (I'm at 93%).

and yes, Also the fast that I have a _Sucky_ CPU.


Edit: Also, is it normal for the ns/day to slowly increase? It started at about 755 ns/day, then when I checked next to about 830 ns/dau, then 855 ns/day, and now 860 ns/day, and I'v been doing the same thing the whole time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2012)

Console or system tray version does not matter.  Turning off the viewer will speed it up, but that doesn't matter if you are only doing 1 WU/day.  The longer you work on a WU, the better the client is able to figure how fast you are doing it.  I don't know the system tray client, (which is what I believe that you have) but I believe that you can set it to "last 3 frames" to judge the speed.  I think it's set to "effective" which takes into account the upload/ download times.
What is the "no console client" that you're talking about?  FAHtracker?  Client V7?


----------



## MadDogTen (Jan 17, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Console or system tray version does not matter.  Turning off the viewer will speed it up, but that doesn't matter if you are only doing 1 WU/day.  The longer you work on a WU, the better the client is able to figure how fast you are doing it.  I don't know the system tray client, (which is what I believe that you have) but I believe that you can set it to "last 3 frames" to judge the speed.  I think it's set to "effective" which takes into account the upload/ download times.
> What is the "no console client" that you're talking about?  FAHtracker?  Client V7?


My Bad, I meant the "No-Nonsense Console" One, Second one on this list.

The 1 WU/day is just a Min. Amount I will do in a day. Any more then that just depends on what I'm doing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2012)

No reason to switch, unless you switch to Client V7 (the client of the future) which has some nice features like being able to pause a WU anytime you want.  But, the sys tray client for GPU3 is really a nice easy client.


----------



## MadDogTen (Jan 17, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No reason to switch, unless you switch to Client V7 (the client of the future) which has some nice features like being able to pause a WU anytime you want.  But, the sys tray client for GPU3 is really a nice easy client.


Ok, Thanks! I will switch to V7, Thanks for the Link!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2012)

As you're setting up the client, just tell it not to add the SMP slot.


----------



## Gero1369 (Mar 13, 2012)

*hello*

doesn't seem too busy here with the exception of the 'pie' thread.  How's everyone doing?

Nice place for your team, 28th overall is nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2012)

We're not a chatty bunch.  "Just the facts, maam."


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 6, 2012)

New to folding... 
I just dl'd the cient this week and have found my PC is not FAH stable... Stable for gaming at 4800MHz but not for FAH.

Time to do some work.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 6, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> New to folding...
> I just dl'd the cient this week and have found my PC is not FAH stable... Stable for gaming at 4800MHz but not for FAH.
> 
> Time to do some work.


First, welcome to the group.   We can always use new members. 

Alas, you'll find it's true.  You can't overclock as high for folding as for gaming.  I usually go down 0.2 from my maximum overclock.


----------



## Phusius (Apr 6, 2012)

I tried this out, but I really want to know how well folding at home really helps the real world issues they are trying out?  Also, how do you all afford your power bill each month if you are constantly running folding at home?


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks, 

what kind of increase in your power bill will you see?


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 6, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I tried this out, but I really want to know how well folding at home really helps the real world issues they are trying out?  Also, how do you all afford your power bill each month if you are constantly running folding at home?



Folding@home does help science answer many questions regarding proteins.  

We all have different reasons and produce different amounts of results.  I used to fold voraciously, but the power bill got too much for my meager income.  I now have a PC at work that does some folding, and I use my home PC for CPU crunching.  This has a negligible affect on my normal computer use, and barely adds anything to my electricity bill.  To each his own, seek your own participation level, but all are welcome.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 6, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I tried this out, but I really want to know how well folding at home really helps the real world issues they are trying out?  Also, how do you all afford your power bill each month if you are constantly running folding at home?


Each of us has to decide how much we are willing to spend.  I only Fold during the winter months.  Once the average reaches 60F, I'm done until fall.  Only you can decide for yourself if the science results are worth the time, electricity, and equipment.



AnomalouS said:


> thanks,
> 
> what kind of increase in your power bill will you see?


You can actually figure it out.  Find out how many more watts per hour it takes to Fold, then do the math with the electricity rates in your area.  A watt-meter makes it easy to figure out the watts.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 8, 2012)

Howdy, just joined the TPU team on F@H. DL'ed and installed client and currently folding atm. My machine specs are under my name.


----------



## horik (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome mate!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 8, 2012)

flmatter said:


> Howdy, just joined the TPU team on F@H. DL'ed and installed client and currently folding atm. My machine specs are under my name.



hi , dude ,nice rig


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

Hello! I have been a cruncher for a while, I just installed f@h client on my main and will let it fold sometimes during the day.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hello! I have been a cruncher for a while, I just installed f@h client on my main and will let it fold sometimes during the day.



So your not Napoleon Dynamite?  Thank you for joining us.


----------



## lauri_hoefs (May 11, 2012)

I've actually been folding in the team for a while now, but just never noticed this thread for some reason.

So now that I'm back online with my rig just in time for ChimPowerUp, might as well introduce myself here 

I'll probably be running a V6 console SMP client for the challenge, which seemed to average at 16 000 PPD for the last months. I'll have to run some tests to see if the V7 would bring any advantage.

Happy folding, everyone


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2012)

V7 runs the same clients.  It's basically just a front end. I wouldn't bother changing, except that V7 is required to run that HD6950.


----------



## lauri_hoefs (May 11, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> V7 runs the same clients.  It's basically just a front end. I wouldn't bother changing, except that V7 is required to run that HD6950.



OK, better to stick with the console client then, as running the GPU and taking a lot of CPU time does not seem to make a lot of sense with only four cores on the CPU.

Unless the newer cores dramatically change things with the HD6950? I'll have to research this a bit


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 11, 2012)

lauri_hoefs said:


> OK, better to stick with the console client then, as running the GPU and taking a lot of CPU time does not seem to make a lot of sense with only four cores on the CPU.
> 
> Unless the newer cores dramatically change things with the HD6950? I'll have to research this a bit



imho you would max your ppd by using the v7 client as its the only one that gives point earning X16s to AMD cards, ive messed about a lot and one card would use aprox 60-100% of 1 cpu core  leaving the rest to put to smp(x3) or a 2smp and a uni as i did(got 2 cards so 2smp now) ,all settable as SLOTS in V7 , your Ppd should be higher then 16000 with that config id have to guestimate into the 20k zone but i dont know how far


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 11, 2012)

lauri_hoefs said:


> I've actually been folding in the team for a while now, but just never noticed this thread for some reason.
> 
> So now that I'm back online with my rig just in time for ChimPowerUp, might as well introduce myself here
> 
> ...



I'm getting anywhere from 13 - 20k PPD depending on the wu with my 2500k @ 4.5GHz.  That's running it 24/7 and with my passkey entered.  I'm also running 3 Nvidia cards in the same setup set at "low" priority with the smp set to "idle".  I don't know how much difference you'd see with the ATI card but I assume you should be getting more than 16,000 PPD if you're folding 24/7.  If not then that's pretty good.


----------



## lauri_hoefs (May 11, 2012)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I'm getting anywhere from 13 - 20k PPD depending on the wu with my 2500k @ 4.5GHz.  That's running it 24/7 and with my passkey entered.  I'm also running 3 Nvidia cards in the same setup set at "low" priority with the smp set to "idle".  I don't know how much difference you'd see with the ATI card but I assume you should be getting more than 16,000 PPD if you're folding 24/7.  If not then that's pretty good.



13 - 20k is pretty much what I've been getting too, with a passkey and running 24/7. 16k seems to be the average over a couple of months with some short off-line periods here and there included.

Previous trials showed, that I would only get ~4000 PPD with the GPU, and lose more 6000 PPD from the SMP client.

I'll give the newest client a try anyway, let's see what happens.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2012)

lauri_hoefs said:


> 13 - 20k is pretty much what I've been getting too, with a passkey and running 24/7. 16k seems to be the average over a couple of months with some short off-line periods here and there included.
> 
> Previous trials showed, that I would only get ~4000 PPD with the GPU, and lose more 6000 PPD from the SMP client.
> 
> I'll give the newest client a try anyway, let's see what happens.



~4000 PPD meant you were using GPU2 which was horrible for both GPU points and the effect that it had on the CPU.  I tend to agree with you that running SMP by its self is your best bet, but, if you want to try both, check out what Buck said: (modified for this post)


BUCK NASTY said:


> I say go to SMP-3, then use ProcessLasso to lock the SMP client to cores 0-3 and the GPU to core 4.


It's all according to how much you want to mess with the clients and settings.


----------



## lauri_hoefs (May 12, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ~4000 PPD meant you were using GPU2 which was horrible for both GPU points and the effect that it had on the CPU.  I tend to agree with you that running SMP by its self is your best bet, but, if you want to try both, check out what Buck said



Running the current WU with -SMP 4 gave me ~19k PPD. Now running it with -SMP 3 I get ~13k PPD and ~9k with the new GPU core. So if not a huge difference to SMP only, still a lot better compared to the results with older cores. It's as if there now was an eight day in a week of folding


----------



## Peter1986C (May 17, 2012)

I just started to fold for TPU.
As little about my folding history (more or less the same text as in this post): 

I used to fold on the HD 4850 for team 596 (Team Pimprig, created by appetitefortech.com). I used to fold on the HD 4850 I have but the card was BSOD'ing for a while when gaming. I solved that like half a year ago but errors in OCCT's GPU tool made me fear for soft errors when running F@H. The latter and the fact that the 4850 draws quite some power made me decide to move towards SMP. With the "old" SMP client that seemed to misbehave sometimes (it seemed to be Intelligent Energy Saver, most likely. With only Speedstep enabled for power saving, the latest version of the v7 client behaves well (the Linpack test in OCCT went well too, over a period of 24 hours)).
So after a break of a few months (did not feel like folding for a while, as you perhaps can imagine and other matters made me somewhat forget about it) I am back into it. I have moved from team 596 (Appetite for Tech's team) to the TPU team because I have not visited Appetitefortech.com for ages while I am much at this place (it is mostly an emotional thing I guess, because there is no rational reason to switch)

My stats and those of my "old" team are in the links below.
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=596&username=Chevalr1c
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?teamnum=596&qtype=teampage


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I just started to fold for TPU.
> As little about my folding history (more or less the same text as in this post):
> 
> I used to fold on the HD 4850 for team 596 (Team Pimprig, created by appetitefortech.com). I used to fold on the HD 4850 I have but the card was BSOD'ing for a while when gaming. I solved that like half a year ago but errors in OCCT's GPU tool made me fear for soft errors when running F@H. The latter and the fact that the 4850 draws quite some power made me decide to move towards SMP. With the "old" SMP client that seemed to misbehave sometimes (it seemed to be Intelligent Energy Saver, most likely. With only Speedstep enabled for power saving, the latest version of the v7 client behaves well (the Linpack test in OCCT went well too, over a period of 24 hours)).
> ...



Welcome.  Most of the team is off on a little adventure. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165282


----------



## Peter1986C (May 17, 2012)

Oh that's right. It is time for the annual Chimp Challenge.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome n1c3tr1 !


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to the team *Matthew-GTX570*. That card can do some wonderful points.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 27, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> welcome n1c3tr1 !



+2


----------



## Maban (Dec 9, 2012)

I just realized I hadn't posted here yet. Right now I have one 2600K (stock until I RMA my mobo), one GTX 680 at 1200MHz, and two GTX 470s at 725MHz. 350k is going to be dedicated to EVGA each month but after that I'm all yours TPU.


----------



## GSG-9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi,

I used to fold here a long time ago, I just got back into it. 

I am running a i7 3930k @ 4.2Ghz, with a Nvidia 690.
For folding. It looks I like I spit out between 84,000-93,000 ppd.
Hopefully this time I stick to folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 15, 2012)

GSG-9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used to fold here a long time ago, I just got back into it.
> 
> ...


Welcome back GSG-9! F@H should have the Early Return Bonus running again soon. You should see a 2-3x increase in your production. Let me know if you have any issues.


----------



## GSG-9 (Dec 18, 2012)

Let me know how to get that bonus, besides that things seem to be running well on the x15 Core, my score range has widened to 77k-111k for a days work. All folds are not equal I guess.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Welcome back GSG-9! F@H should have the Early Return Bonus running again soon. You should see a 2-3x increase in your production. Let me know if you have any issues.



Let us know when it comes back, and I should be able to get a GTX460 going


----------



## Tillyserver (Dec 19, 2012)

*Hi all*

Hi, I have just joined the folding team, I am using my homeserver, a dual xeon L5420 rig to fold, using the latest client


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2012)

Tillyserver said:


> Hi, I have just joined the folding team, I am using my homeserver, a dual xeon L5420 rig to fold, using the latest client



It's a pleasure to have you on board 

Let us know if we can help in any way


----------



## Tillyserver (Dec 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's a pleasure to have you on board
> 
> Let us know if we can help in any way



What are the best settings to use in the V7 client for best performance, folding will run 24/7 on the server


----------



## GSG-9 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tillyserver said:


> Hi, I have just joined the folding team, I am using my homeserver, a dual xeon L5420 rig to fold, using the latest client



Welcome!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 20, 2012)

Tillyserver said:


> What are the best settings to use in the V7 client for best performance, folding will run 24/7 on the server



Welcome!

From the stats, it looks like you are only using the uniprocessor client.  You want to use the SMP client.  Check out the guide on how to setup a SMP slot and make sure you get a Passkey and put it in the client.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome to the F@H team *111rodon*!


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Jan 13, 2013)

Just started folding today. Not too sure how to do it, just downloaded a client and ran it, seems to be using CPU 100%. I'd prefer if it was only using less but not sure how?

Will only be using it when I am not using the PC while its on, as its not on 24/7.

Rig used is the one in specs, and my brother has also started folding on his laptop.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2013)

Nokiacrazi said:


> Just started folding today. Not too sure how to do it, just downloaded a client and ran it, seems to be using CPU 100%. I'd prefer if it was only using less but not sure how?
> 
> Will only be using it when I am not using the PC while its on, as its not on 24/7.
> 
> Rig used is the one in specs, and my brother has also started folding on his laptop.



Welcome aboard Nokiacrazi! Let us know if we can help you configure the clients. FYI, your 7950 would do considerable work crunching in WGC-Boinc.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=68


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Jan 13, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Welcome aboard Nokiacrazi! Let us know if we can help you configure the clients. FYI, your 7950 would do considerable work crunching in WGC-Boinc.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=68



Thank you, I will definitely have a look at crunching soon enough.

Any ideas how to limit the amount of cores used in folding?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2013)

Nokiacrazi said:


> Any ideas how to limit the amount of cores used in folding?



(you might have to select Advanced or Expert mode) Click configure/slots/smp/edit/smp/ and under CPU's, choose the number of cores that you wish to use.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to the team *Lego*. Stop by and introduce yourself when you get a chance!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 22, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> (you might have to select Advanced or Expert mode) Click configure/slots/smp/edit/smp/ and under CPU's, choose the number of cores that you wish to use.



Thanks Bee. I needed to know that.


----------



## Nibble (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all, name's Nibble, just joined the forum. Long time reader, and I think first time joining, I may have joined year ago and forgot. Just joined the F@H team too, or about to actually.
Anything I should do pertaining specifically to my rig?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2013)

Nibble said:


> Hi all, name's Nibble, just joined the forum. Long time reader, and I think first time joining, I may have joined year ago and forgot. Just joined the F@H team too, or about to actually.
> Anything I should do pertaining specifically to my rig?



Your system will best benefit from running the standard SMP client.  Just set up the V7 client with team 50711, your preferred username, and a passkey


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard Asmodian! Please stop by and introduce yourself when you get a chance.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey!
agent00skid and N5418887, stop by and introduce yourselves!  Oh, and, welcome!


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm just over from the WCG place. Read about Chimp, and wanted to see what my machine could do. Currently running the CPU full time.

Also, when I game on the machine with F@H running in the background, it doesn't actually seem to do anything. FAHControl shows progress, but there is nothing in log, and after a while, it reverts back to pregame progress. (The lack of progress might just be the games taking all the CPU, but I find that hard to believe, since the CPU to GPU power is heavily on the CPU side.)


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome new members!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 13, 2013)

Keith Stouffer stop in and say Hi and thanks for joining us.


----------



## Baum (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello guys, i have been a member for long time on tpu but never thought that my hardware was good enought to play with the big boys  running on a budget..

I will join our team with my:
Username: MoeBaum
Team: 50711 (without the #)
Passkey: ""
Core i5 3570K
8GB RAM
GTX 650

I have installed the client already, just my GTX650 says waiting for idle, is it to weak?


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

wow theres plenty of F@H threads. few know already but gettin two rigs  to help for the chimp challenge, also gave me the incentive to buy a new cpu  

may oc like hell while still in warranty haaa


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 15, 2013)

Baum said:


> I have installed the client already, just my GTX650 says waiting for idle, is it to weak?



You need to right click on the folding@home tray icon and make sure there is a check mark next to "Full".  

Welcome to the TPU folding@home crew.  There's some members with monster PC's, others with mega gpu's, and some - like me - with just a couple of old GPU's churning away.  Everyone is welcome.


----------



## johnerz (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi guys

I'm new to your team, but not new to folding.

I will be folding a couple of GPU's for you in the CC from now till the end of the contest, then I'll be back 100% for EVGA. I hope you are all happy with my limited contribution

johnerz


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

WOOP WOOP!! lets get folding for TPU


----------



## stinkball (Apr 16, 2013)

hey guys! been folding for a while, but i joined the team a few days ago for the chimp challenge! (keith_stouffer). Running on an i5-3570k and a gtx680


----------



## Xenturion (Apr 16, 2013)

I've committed my 480's, at least for the duration of the Chimp Challenge. The heat generation is truly absurd, though. Might have to take the side-panel off for this one.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

has to be done lol


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130416/Photo0024.jpg
> 
> has to be done lol



Great to see the rigs that have been thrown together to help TPU!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

thrown together?? LOL! one on right is my main rig, although I did buy a cpu for TPU folding


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Great to see the rigs that have been thrown together to help TPU!



+1 

But thrown together??? 

I've been planning mine for awhile now 

Hoping I can get these 580's and the Xeon up to full potential today or tomorrow (estimating @ 80k ppd atm)


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 16, 2013)

Damn, i seem to have some problems running this while doing any other graphically intensive thing. The screen keeps freezing which is being followed by a message that the driver has stopped responding and has been recovered.

What drivers are you guys running for your amd GPU's?


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

latest amd ones, however when I oc without power boost full, it crashes after a while.

driver stops responding. so now im stock everything as its all kind of new

damn had second rig up and going but cut out at 68*c on cpu hahaha


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> latest amd ones, however when I oc without power boost full, it crashes after a while.
> 
> driver stops responding. so now im stock everything as its all kind of new
> 
> damn had second rig up and going but cut out at 68*c on cpu hahaha



yeah mine keeps crashing, even if i've got everything on stock, but only when i'm also playing a game or something like it. Sounds like the openCL driver isnt water-tight 

What clocks is your second rig running at? =D


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

stock fx4100/gts450 after this run ill ramp them up high! I got a lot of credit for the lil gts it clocks well, and so does the 4100

lmao im not playing games as well, no wonder it crashes!!!!!

I can smell burning plastic haha this psu is 100 years old and 500w.

17k on it tho


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 16, 2013)

Xenturion said:


> I've committed my 480's, at least for the duration of the Chimp Challenge. The heat generation is truly absurd, though. Might have to take the side-panel off for this one.



Love those 480s heatpipes look like they came off a Duesenberg  pipes are crazy hot but mine running 72c sure seems hotter.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 16, 2013)

I just crammed my 465 into my i7/660Ti rig, and the other 450 is in with the 470 in the P4 HT rig. I literally have zero free PCIe slots, and having another motherboard pop would put a nice dent in my production. I wish I could have arranged these last week, but better late than never. So, all my Fermis in my sig and a 660 Ti are folding atm.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 16, 2013)

Haha really awesome to see everyone giving it their best =D

Managed to convince a fellow student of mine to start folding aswell! Hes folding anonymously for our team with a phenom II x4 955 and a 6870!

Also managed to fix the driver issue I've had with the help of amd's own driver sweeper tool which I found on their site!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 17, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Love those 480s heatpipes look like they came off a Duesenberg


LOL, one of the few times in computing that you can reference a Duesenberg!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 17, 2013)

I am amazed at the people that have dropped in to support the Chimp. 50 people folding today at last update. That is amazing. Thanks all and FOLD ON!!!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 17, 2013)

hi all not new to the forum but new to this 

Just downloaded the client and linked it to tpu and letting it go of on its merry way.

Got a few question about how to set it up most efficiently with my system but ive noticed there a thread for help so ill have a gander there first


----------



## d1nky (Apr 17, 2013)

hey good to see you  

my second rig went down, psu exploded literally!

FOLD ON!!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> my second rig went down, psu exploded literally!



Ha don't say that you'l put people off.

Plus im folding on my only computer i can't afford this to fail how will i play Bioshock?

Oh and finish my dissertation.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey good to see you
> 
> my second rig went down, psu exploded literally!
> 
> FOLD ON!!



Haha dude you crack me up!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 17, 2013)

Tried ocing the ten year old 500watt grey psu and it spat a flame out the back and went bang!

the mobo and that looks ok tho, no raised caps, burn marks etc! fingers crossed I can get it back up for folding.


----------



## johnerz (Apr 17, 2013)

You must be mad, I'm suprised the 12v rail had enough amps for a recent motherboard/GPU combo


----------



## d1nky (Apr 18, 2013)

the 12v rail was showing 9volts in hwinfo64, I was stupid to put it under pressure.

it was working non stop for two days at full load. but its all good its together with a diff psu


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,  I have done some F@home before, and I have also done  alittle bit of WCG.  I am looking to get my systems setup for the chimp challenge coming up.  I was following the GPU guide for Nvidia, and it seems not be using the GPU, or atleast using it very little.  Specifications are on the side panel for hardware.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2013)

bpgt64 said:


> Hi Guys,  I have done some F@home before, and I have also done  alittle bit of WCG.  I am looking to get my systems setup for the chimp challenge coming up.  I was following the GPU guide for Nvidia, and it seems not be using the GPU, or atleast using it very little.  Specifications are on the side panel for hardware.



If you used the beta setting, it won't use the GPU.  A screen shot would be helpful.


----------



## HBalazs.hu (May 14, 2013)

Hi, I saw BUCK NASTY's post at TPU! WCG forum, so here I am to f@h.
Right now with a Dell XPS 1730 with 2 GPU (9800M GTX).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2013)

HBalazs.hu said:


> Hi, I saw BUCK NASTY's post at TPU! WCG forum, so here I am to f@h.
> Right now with a Dell XPS 1730 with 2 GPU (9800M GTX).


Welcome aboard HBalazs.hu! Please let un know if we can help you at all.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I did some crunching a while back (not a tonne - I only use one PC and it's my gaming rig).  I had 2 x 7970's and moved them on, for gaming smoothness reasons and I bought a Titan to replace them.

I've dl'ed the F@H client and started playing around (as below):







But I'd very much like to utilise the full DP power of the Titan.  Is there any way to use F@H with DP?  It would give the card a reason to live.

I'll be an irregular contributor as it's still my gaming rig but if i can use the DP power of what is essentially a compute card then I'd be quite happy.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Maban (May 31, 2013)

There's no FP64 client right now as far as I'm aware. If you set the Titan slot to beta you will get some 7663 work units which should get you around 120K PPD.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 31, 2013)

Maban said:


> There's no FP64 client right now as far as I'm aware. If you set the Titan slot to beta you will get some 7663 work units which should get you around 120K PPD.



How do i do that?


----------



## Maban (May 31, 2013)

Configure > Slots > double click the GPU slot (or highlight the slot then click edit) > Add > name should be client-type and the value should be beta


----------



## NastyHabits (May 31, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did some crunching a while back (not a tonne - I only use one PC and it's my gaming rig).  I had 2 x 7970's and moved them on, for gaming smoothness reasons and I bought a Titan to replace them.
> 
> ...



Go to this thread for beta instruction. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175703


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 19, 2013)

Making use of a spare server I've got, Poweredge 2950 III.
Specs:
Dual Xeon E5405 (2 GHz, Quad-Core, 12 meg cache), 16 gigs DDR2 FBDIMM, Server 2008 R2. 

The server I use regularly has the client running on low priority, specs:
Dual Opteron 2384 (2.7 GHz, Quad-Core, 6 meg cache), 48 gigs DDR2, Server 2012 Datacenter.

Currently there are no "real" GPUs in either of these, just the ATI ES1000 framebuffers (hey, I can do software DX11 rendering!), however I'm working at getting my GT440 back from a friend. Despite the fact that it seriously sucks, I don't need to use a power cable on it and I already own it.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 21, 2013)

Edit:


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 13, 2013)

Going to try folding at work while I'm out on calls. 
Win7 64
i7 3.4
8Gb


----------



## Arjai (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey everybody!

Just got 7.3.6 running on my i5 3317u Asus laptop. Along with Crunching for WCG.

I set BOINC to 50% Processors and 75% CPU useage. My task Manager no says the CPU is 100% but, after running for over a half an hour, still no progress.






Unsure if I am ACTUALLY folding, or not. ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2013)

yes you are - on 4 threads.  You can change the number of threads in configure-slots


----------



## Arjai (Dec 4, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> yes you are - on 4 threads.  You can change the number of threads in configure-slots



Yea, it is still not worth it. I have determined to continue with WCG until I can get my Farm back, 3 desktops in storage. Then, I will configure one, or more, for Folding. All I am really doing is slowing down BOINC and therefore not helping either Team much.

Until then, take care!!

Thanks.


----------



## shortymagordy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, shortymagordy here, been reading these forums for a couple of years now, not sure if this is right place for post. I kept reading about folding and was extremely intrigued. It's been said one man can make a difference, wasn't sure if one more PC can. (I hope so  ) So I have become a member to Techpowerup, and downloaded program from folding@home, joined your folding team, and currently working on my first folding project. The PC I am using is under System specs. I have lost friends and family to some of these diseases and I hope my contribution can help this world to get one step closer to finding the answers we are desperately seeking. I really do hope that this helps. 

Happy to be here !!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2014)

Welcome @shortymagordy !  Make sure that you get and use a passkey.  You will also want to make sure that you give the GPU one core from your CPU.  AMD CPU's are not that great at F@H, so you may want to consider running WCG on it and F@H on the GPU.  If you have any questions about WCG, just post over at http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/ .  We have 2 great Distributed Computing teams here at TPU and we work together from time to time.


----------



## shortymagordy (Feb 9, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome @shortymagordy !  Make sure that you get and use a passkey.  You will also want to make sure that you give the GPU one core from your CPU.  AMD CPU's are not that great at F@H, so you may want to consider running WCG on it and F@H on the GPU.  If you have any questions about WCG, just post over at http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/ .  We have 2 great Distributed Computing teams here at TPU and we work together from time to time.


using passkey, not sure how to give GPU one core from CPU, using default settings. I set up WCG, thank you for the easy tutorial, Do I let both WCG and F@H work simultaneously. Thank you for your help.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2014)

no, you do not want to run both F@H and WCG on the CPU at the same time.  Just stop the slot for the CPU in the F@H client.


----------



## shortymagordy (Feb 10, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> no, you do not want to run both F@H and WCG on the CPU at the same time.  Just stop the slot for the CPU in the F@H client.


The CPU has been being used by F@H and is @89% complete, if I stop it now will the GPU take over and finish that task ? so on the default of WCG it primarily uses the CPU ? and again thank you for your assistance ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2014)

Set the CPU slot to finish.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello all! I just thought I might as well introduce myself, even though I don't fold here. (Sorry. ) I fold on my i7 870 and GTX 770@1254/stock over at Folding@BeamNG.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for folding!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2014)

Whoa, 2 in one day!
Welcome @jellyrole 
and
Welcome DadesertFox (can't find a TPU username)


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 1, 2014)

Figured I would test out the new hardware and see how it did for a day under load! Gotta wait for water cooling to continue this though


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2014)

jellyrole said:


> Figured I would test out the new hardware and see how it did for a day under load! Gotta wait for water cooling to continue this though


That Ti don't need no water cooling! Once you get the right Work Units and get 10 WU's completed with your passkey, you'll see over 200,000 PPD with just your Ti!  @T-Bob is Folding on one as well if you're looking for someone to exchange notes with.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 2, 2014)

I know. I'm water cooling my CPU and mobo. The air cooler on this card looks too good to get rid of.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2014)

Please join me in welcoming VictorCSx to the team. Feel free to tell us about yourself.

**


----------



## NastyHabits (May 4, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Please join me in welcoming VictorCSx to the team. Feel free to tell us about yourself.
> 
> **


+1


----------



## FishHead69 (May 5, 2014)

G'day Team TPU ! 

Throwing my hat into the ring 

Getting a bit cool here , so decided to warm the room up with some F@H , as of now !


----------



## mx500torid (May 5, 2014)

Welcome FishHead. Cmon in grab a seat and have some fun.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 5, 2014)

Welcome Welcome


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2014)

Okay guys! I am currently folding as of tonight! 

So here we go Buck.


----------



## mx500torid (May 12, 2014)

That 7870 should be doing at least 40 - 50k Stinger. Still dont see any points. Is everything ok?


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2014)

Shows 17,123 points went to TechPowerUp team? 

See this page? http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=stinger608

I thought that the PPD would be way more that that, but Norton says I wont get the total until I have 10 work units done and start getting the bonus?


----------



## mx500torid (May 12, 2014)

yep thats true about the bonus


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> yep thats true about the bonus



Yea it will be probably about 8 days before I get 10 work units completed LOL


----------



## mx500torid (May 12, 2014)

I saw that you folded for another team back in 07?


----------



## Ahhzz (May 12, 2014)

He's a ringer


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> I saw that you folded for another team back in 07?



Yea LOL, not very long though. Folded for the original HardwareLogic's team


----------



## mx500torid (May 13, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> He's a ringer



Yep thats what I thought too. lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2014)

Hiya  My name is Ger i am Welsh and live in coastal West Wales ,,(its lovely here)

i want to fold on 2 pcs do you think they will prove to be useful?


Athlon ii x 4   630  @3.1 Ghz
Hd 5750 o/c
4 gbs Ram
Gigabyte ga 880 ud3h

and 

Athlon ii X 4  640 @  3.3ghz
hd 5770 o/c
8 gbs ram
Gigabyte 970a

is it only Stanford that does this work ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 13, 2014)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Hiya  My name is Ger i am Welsh and live in coastal West Wales ,,(its lovely here)
> 
> i want to fold on 2 pcs do you think they will prove to be useful?
> 
> ...


We have a guide here to get you started: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/
Those PII based CPU's will not get much work done.  May I suggest that you look into running WCG on them (only 75% - you need to "give" the GPU a core)?
I have no idea what your PPD will be with those cards.  It's going to be fairly low.  7770's get about 30,000 PPD
Also, you have to complete 10 work units before the bonus kicks in.  Make sure to get and use the passkey.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2014)

Ive also got a core 2 duo in a Shuttle with an old Nvidia 9500 gt i think with 3 gb ram
 I know its an old gpu but would that achieve more?
From the charts i just read Nvidia seems a better choice for folding.

Gonna check out WCG


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 13, 2014)

F@H is about equal between AMD and Nvidia these days.  A person could even make the case that AMD is better because they put less of a load on the CPU.
Basically, GTX 400 and newer, AMD 5000 and newer is recommended.  I wouldn't use the 9500 GT.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks

ive had a look at WCG and listed all my available components on the new members thread hopefully someone can help me put a suitable combination together so i can contribute.

Is it possible to network home pcs (we have 6 i think) and utilize all of them or would each one need a separate account?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 13, 2014)

One account, many "slots" on many systems for F@H.
One account, many "devices" for WCG.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 15, 2014)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thanks
> 
> ive had a look at WCG and listed all my available components on the new members thread hopefully someone can help me put a suitable combination together so i can contribute.
> 
> Is it possible to network home pcs (we have 6 i think) and utilize all of them or would each one need a separate account?


You can use one account for all of them.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm baaaaack!!!!


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Ladies and Gents,
                               Just started folding again after a move to the US from the UK. Finally built a machine and looking forward to contributing.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 23, 2014)

THE_EVIL_RAPIER said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents,
> Just started folding again after a move to the US from the UK. Finally built a machine and looking forward to contributing.



Well, for sure welcome to the US Evil!! Now are you folding for TPU? That is awesome if you are man.


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Aug 23, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Well, for sure welcome to the US Evil!! Now are you folding for TPU? That is awesome if you are man.


I am yes. I folded for a few other people a while ago and I haven't had a PC for a while after the move. But I'm here now with a EVGA GTX780 Super Clocked and a small core i5 4670K.

Link is what I previously done with Folding on a much less powerful setup.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=THE_EVIL_RAPIER


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2014)

THE_EVIL_RAPIER said:


> I am yes. I folded for a few other people a while ago and I haven't had a PC for a while after the move. But I'm here now with a EVGA GTX780 Super Clocked and a small core i5 4670K.
> 
> Link is what I previously done with Folding on a much less powerful setup.
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=THE_EVIL_RAPIER



Welcome aboard! 

You should beat that in 3 days with a 780 
* just make sure you're using a passkey for the bonus credits


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 23, 2014)

As far as I know electricity is cheaper in the US than the UK. Enjoy.


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you. I got a new passkey and yeah electricity is way...way cheaper over here. I left my PC running last night while in work. Still within the first 10 WU and I'm 19th in the team for production. lol.

Seems I should easily beat my old score.
Thanks again for the warm welcome.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Aug 23, 2014)

I have just joined the Folding@Home team now! I will try to fold as much as possible 

Layton


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 23, 2014)

Welcome aboard Evil and Layton


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Sep 23, 2014)

I just joing F@H TPU team of course. I will fold as much as I can.

question,

How can I use my gpu to work?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2014)

night.fox said:


> I just joing F@H TPU team of course. I will fold as much as I can.
> 
> question,
> 
> How can I use my gpu to work?


Welcome!  Did the installer not pick up your GPU's?  CPU work isn't worth it - we recommend WCG for the CPU.


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2014)

night.fox said:


> I just joing F@H TPU team of course. I will fold as much as I can.
> 
> question,
> 
> How can I use my gpu to work?



Welcome aboard! 

Some good setup info here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/

FYI
@manofthem folds with 290's and @james888 folds on 750Ti's so they may be able to give you some additional tips


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Sep 23, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome!  Did the installer not pick up your GPU's?  CPU work isn't worth it - we recommend WCG for the CPU.



unfortunately not. I am trying to fold at my 750ti.

Wow my WCG badge is gone?  lol.

Well didnt really crunch for the last month probably thats why.  (sad)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2014)

Let's try adding it manually.  Launch advanced control, select configure - slots then add.  Make sure to select the little bullet next to gpu.  Then add again.  Then OK.  Let's see what the client does.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 23, 2014)

night.fox said:


> unfortunately not. I am trying to fold at my 750ti.
> 
> Wow my WCG badge is gone?  lol.
> 
> Well didnt really crunch for the last month probably thats why.  (sad)


I didn't have to do anything special for my 750ti's. Maybe try manually inputing a slot.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Sep 23, 2014)

got it running.

I added manually earlier but seems not adding. But after restart, it just run.

I remove the cpu and cpu for boinc and use gpu for folding 

Thanks guys


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2014)

Made a mistake in my previous post.  Corrected.



night.fox said:


> got it running.
> 
> I added manually earlier but seems not adding. But after restart, it just run.
> 
> ...



You need to give Folding reserve a CPU thread for the Folding client.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 23, 2014)

I still love you guy's.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Sep 23, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Made a mistake in my previous post.  Corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to give Folding a CPU thread.


really? Just checked running processes and seems folding is using cpu core


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2014)

night.fox said:


> really? Just checked running processes and seems folding is using cpu core


I'm tired and not communicating clearly.  I corrected my LAST post, hopefully that's clearer.  GPU Folding puts a load on the CPU, as you've found out..  Therefore, a thread (or more according to the CPU) has to be reserved from the CPU if something like WCG is running on the CPU.  If the Folding client does not have access to a CPU thread, the Folding PPD will suffer.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2014)

hertz9753 said:


> I still love you guy's.


Words, just words.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 23, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Words, just words.


I have to go back into the fog now...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2014)

Welcome rockinmale418 !  Stop by and say Hi!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2014)

Welcome @Recca29  and @Blue-Knight ! Stop by and say Hi!


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome @Recca29  and @Blue-Knight ! Stop by and say Hi!


Hi!

What more to say?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Hi!
> 
> What more to say?


I always appreciate cruncher/folder porn. This is the folding forum but I don't know if this is the right thread for pictures.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 19, 2014)

hi


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> hi


welcome aboard @Recca29 and @Blue-Knight !


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome @Recca29 and @Blue-Knight !  Always can use new members to the TPU folding community.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome aboard kaedril. Stop by and introduce yourself sometime.


----------



## revin (Jan 7, 2015)

Well Hello Folders 
I'm Kevin aka Revin ...................  Rev up that Poncho brother !
*HUGE* Thank You to @Norton for getting me involved !

After a recent event here I actually came to understand about F@H. 
 I will admit I was oblivious to what WCG and F@H was. I thought it was like coin mining  

So any way I got the 2600K about 5Ghz, and the XFX5870 XXX Edition 1000/1300 working now, and folding for TPU_remembers-Kreij, since that's how I became to understand about this.
Don't know how I work into the stat's for TPU, but it's going to go pretty much 20/7 giving me a few hours for gaming, mostly Planetside2 for me, then Tue. & Thurs. eve the grandson will take his shots at TS2013,GTR2[hes pretty good with the GT40, and Saleen. Still working his way to  _Nordschleife_ at Nürburgring} 

Here's a shot of what's up as of now. I did try w/o the CPU but wasn't getting much #'s.
I don't understand what any of them mean, but it was lower so put it back in service for now.


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome [B][SIZE=5]revin[/SIZE][/B] !!! 

The card you have coming should increase your output by at least *300%*


----------



## revin (Jan 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> Awesome [B][SIZE=5]revin[/SIZE][/B] !!!
> 
> The card you have coming should increase your output by at least *300%*


@Norton  Your the Man Brother ! Thank you for the welcome, and sooooo much for everything you have done getting me involved with this project !!
Above all, i'm speechless about your effort to help me by getting me a better GPU card


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey @CTMxGMG , welcome to Folding.  Stop by and say high sometime.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello!!
I am Arjai and I am a TPU addict.

It's gotten so bad that I recently purchased a GPU, MSI 7850 TwinFrozer, for gaming and instead, I am now Folding with it!

I need help!! I can't stop collecting computer stuff and I can't keep away from these Forums!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I need help!!


This is the wrong place to ask for help in that regard! 
Edit: Did you setup the passkey?


----------



## Arjai (Jun 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> This is the wrong place to ask for help in that regard!
> Edit: Did you setup the passkey?


Yes. I had one already. Last year I tried Folding on my laptop, using the CPU.

Turned out to be a bad idea, it totally slowed down everything, to the point I would not be helping WCG or F@H. But, I got a passkey. Used it again!! This time though....


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 1, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Yes. I had one already. Last year I tried Folding on my laptop, using the CPU.
> 
> Turned out to be a bad idea, it totally slowed down everything, to the point I would not be helping WCG or F@H. But, I got a passkey. Used it again!! This time though....



I helped you with your avatar a few years back...


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jun 24, 2015)

My systems specs are in my profile I used to fold on my PS3 back in the day wouldn't mind helping fold. So how do i join? lol


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> My systems specs are in my profile I used to fold on my PS3 back in the day wouldn't mind helping fold. So how do i join? lol



This thread should be pretty easy to follow to help you join up and get started:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/

Thanks for showing interest in helping out!


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jun 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> This thread should be pretty easy to follow to help you join up and get started:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/
> 
> Thanks for showing interest in helping out!



Finally on the team and after the latest WHQL driver update for W10 Preview my GPU is working for folding.

I'm getting an OpenCL.exe error again...


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 11, 2015)

So i fixed my F@H my GPU wasn't folding because it was missing OpenCL.dll and i downloaded the latest beta driver hotfix for my GPU noticed i was missing the 3d display driver installed it and i'm folding like a boss again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 11, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> So i fixed my F@H my GPU wasn't folding because it was missing OenCL.dll and i downloaded the latest beta driver hotfix for my GPU noticed i was missing the 3d display driver installed it and i'm folding like a boss again.


Under what name?


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 11, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Under what name?



Still folding under mtillman2500 now I can fold on my laptop too. Coming for my folding badge!


----------



## slackin (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey guys, so I won the fathers day give away this year and got a sweet setup, intel i7-920 with a radeon 7870. I setup folding@home on it and here's my profile:

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=slackin


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi.
I´m trying to fold for about a month. I have PC on usually 24/7 with F@H on too but well...

Where can I apply for a Snail folder badge?


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2015)

Laughing_Beast said:


> Hi.
> I´m trying to fold for about a month. I have PC on usually 24/7 with F@H on too but well...
> 
> Where can I apply for a Snail folder badge?



Welcome to the Team! 

To get your TPU folder badge you need to reach 100k points and you need to enter your F@H user name in the appropriate section of your Preferences page in your TPU account.

**pro tip*- once you have earned your badge you will need to continue to generate results on a regular basis in order to keep it displayed.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Aug 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> Welcome to the Team!
> 
> To get your TPU folder badge you need to reach 100k points and you need to enter your F@H user name in the appropriate section of your Preferences page in your TPU account.
> 
> **pro tip*- once you have earned your badge you will need to continue to generate results on a regular basis in order to keep it displayed.



Thanks! Yeah I've read about badge,was just kidding about SNAIL badge since that would be fitting for me and my "performance" lol


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2015)

Laughing_Beast said:


> Thanks! Yeah I've read about badge,was just kidding about SNAIL badge since that would be fitting for me and my "performance" lol



Every result is important whether it's completed fast or slow- you may be holding the key to the next major breakthrough within a work unit that your PC is working on right now


----------



## slackin (Aug 6, 2015)

Over a mil for TPU on F@H finally!  Next target 10 mil


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 6, 2015)

That GT 420 is kicking butt!


----------



## slackin (Aug 9, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> That GT 420 is kicking butt!


Specs are outta date! I have new hardware thanks to TPU and need to update


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 9, 2015)

Yea that was my not so subtle hint to do just that


----------



## slackin (Aug 10, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Yea that was my not so subtle hint to do just that


hehe, updated now!


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi Folding(TPU) guys,
a new member here,

my name is REMOVED Folding for a long time now(different user name) and it was time for me to start it all up again with a brand new name and team.
been checking(lurking) around and this seems like a very cool team with a nice and active forum..

Folding most likely for the same reason most people do, lost family and friends to this awful disease makes me Fold on strong !
for now i am Folding with this,

*i7 2600k 1x GTX970 (CPU Folds as well)
QC9550 1x GTX760(192b) 1x GTX750Ti. (CPU might Fold , still checking)
E8400 1x GTX680.*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2015)

Wilkommen bei TPU, Raymond! 
A pleasure to have you aboard!


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 6, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Wilkommen bei TPU, Raymond!
> A pleasure to have you aboard!


Dank u(thank you) btw, i am from Holland, Germany is our neighbour.. very close tho 

and a pleasure it already is,
very friendly and welcome


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> Dank u(thank you) btw, i am from Holland, Germany is our neighbour.. very close tho
> 
> and a pleasure it already is,
> very friendly and welcome


Ahhh I'm dumb I read Dutchland as Deutschland.  Oops


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> Hi Folding(TPU) guys,
> a new member here,
> 
> my name is Ray(mond) Folding for a long time now(different user name) and it was time for me to start it all up again with a brand new name and team.
> ...


Welcome!
Might I suggest the following?  Folding on CPU's is almost worthless compared to what it used to be.  Around here, most run their GPU's for Folding and their CPU's for WCG.  We have a very good WCG team here on TPU as well.  WCG and F@H get along as long as a CPU thread is left for each GPU Folding.  If you're interested, just let us know and we'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 6, 2015)

Looking over this thread makes me miss my pair of old school 460's. Keep on folding guys!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome @The Foldinator!  Glad to have you aboard.  I look forward to you pushing me down on the daily listings.   I fold with a single GTX 960 in a very low power PC, so it shouldn't be hard.


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 7, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome!
> Might I suggest the following?  Folding on CPU's is almost worthless compared to what it used to be.  Around here, most run their GPU's for Folding and their CPU's for WCG.  We have a very good WCG team here on TPU as well.  WCG and F@H get along as long as a CPU thread is left for each GPU Folding.  If you're interested, just let us know and we'll point you in the right direction.


Thank you, Aa yes i used to Fold(WCG) like that, i will be setting it up later... for TPU of course 


NastyHabits said:


> Welcome @The Foldinator!  Glad to have you aboard.  I look forward to you pushing me down on the daily listings.   I fold with a single GTX 960 in a very low power PC, so it shouldn't be hard.


Thanks man, doesn't matter.. you Fold and that's the most awesome part 

Its weekend so i have more time to setup my stuff..

All the best...


----------



## chinese_farmer (Nov 15, 2015)

Just started folding again after a long hiatus (probably since 2009)...  Glad to be back!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2015)

chinese_farmer said:


> Just started folding again after a long hiatus (probably since 2009)...  Glad to be back!


Welcome back! Let us know if we can help you in any way.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

Forgot to post here first lol, but already folding away with my 5930k@4.4 running 10T and my 970 clocked @ 1500.  Also Hertz got me to come over from OCN and so far digging this forum a lot more (if you can't tell by post count lol)
I'm also still an Editor for the F@H section on OCN and so far about to be the only one left until I can recruit new people into it

Also I'm a 24/7 folder


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks, and welcome


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 30, 2015)

In the story hertz had his staff retired or maybe it was retired by the staff of some other website.  I'm just going to tell people that I lost my Lightsaber.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> In the story hertz had his staff retired or maybe it was retired by the staff of some other website.  I'm just going to tell people that I lost my Lightsaber.


Lightsaber or not, the Force is strong with this one!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 30, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> In the story hertz had his staff retired or maybe it was retired by the staff of some other website.  I'm just going to tell people that I lost my Lightsaber.



Thats what she said


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

Hertz is the one who got me into to folding 24/7 too which why I'm here, always stick by my friends


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 31, 2015)

Glad to have you folding, whatever the reason


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 1, 2016)

Ou, hey Hertz.  Came to keep yah company over here too.  

Just need to redo the folder here soon so I can rock the 960, 970, and 980 all at once.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 1, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Ou, hey Hertz.  Came to keep yah company over here too.
> 
> Just need to redo the folder here soon so I can rock the 960, 970, and 980 all at once.



Thank you Ithanul.   I think your just here to check out my system specs though.  I gave that rig away to my great-nephew about 3 years ago.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello fellow forumers. I'm Tsukiyomi91 & I have just starting folding a few minutes ago. The rig I'll be using is my Secondary Rig (see System Specs for details). Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 21, 2016)

Welcome @Tsukiyomi91


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome to the club/addiction that is f@h


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 22, 2016)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Hello fellow forumers. I'm Tsukiyomi91 & I have just starting folding a few minutes ago. The rig I'll be using is my Secondary Rig (see System Specs for details). Any help will be greatly appreciated.



You have GTX 760 kepler card and you should be using the NVIDIA 327.23 driver for folding.  Only the GTX 780 and higher cards could fold properly with newer drivers.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 22, 2016)

@hertz9753 all of my GTX powered systems are running the latest driver btw. With the custom water cooling bracket for my GTX760, heat shouldn't be a problem hehe =)


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 22, 2016)

You asked for help and I gave it.   The older driver is better when it comes to folding and the kepler cards.






I have folded with a few of them.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 22, 2016)

@Tsukiyomi91 @hertz9753 is correct.  I have folded with a GTX-760.  You need the NVIDIA 327.23 drivers to fold correctly with the older cards.  This has been acknowledged and documented by the staff at Stanford in their folding@home forums.  It's not a heat issue, but rather lower output and even failed work units.  Avoid frustration, take our advice.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2016)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @hertz9753 all of my GTX powered systems are running the latest driver btw. With the custom water cooling bracket for my GTX760, heat shouldn't be a problem hehe =)


I just (as in today) came home from KL (Rawang) and can understand the need for WC but trust us you are better off using 327.23 for your GTX 760. Welcome at TPU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 22, 2016)

@hat (IIRC) and I have GTX 660 Ti's.  Wish we'd known that.  We're having quite the warm spell.  I'll give that a try in a day or so.  Last time I tried I dumped it because I was getting fewer PPD than my 7770 was able to get. I'm on 353.62.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @hat (IIRC) and I have GTX 660 Ti's.  Wish we'd known that.  We're having quite the warm spell.  I'll give that a try in a day or so.  Last time I tried I dumped it because I was getting fewer PPD than my 7770 was able to get. I'm on 353.62.


Ups, thought that was common knowledge for us old folders


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

Everything needs Watercooling


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi, all. I've been folding since 2004, first under the name OvenMaster (2004-2009) and then BlackSun59 (2009-present)
I folded for Maximum PC Magazine's team 11108 since 2004, but the magazine's forum got killed in May 2015.
Now that the MPC site itself has been absorbed into another, I realized that it's time to find a new home. 
I took a look around and I like the activity and knowledge that  I see here.
I hope you can use ±30,000 CPU-generated points per week.
Regards from Tom


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi and welcome!! Always great to see new people. You might be better off doing crunching or WCG instead of folding on a cpu. Gpus are better folders and cpus are better crunchers. Take a look at the WCG Forum and get hold of Norton. They can answer any questions you might have. Dont think for a second I dont want you folding, its just a cpu is much better crunching.


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 10, 2016)

I appreciate that. F@H has always gotten my time, money, sweat and tears, even on a CPU. I prefer it, actually. I'll take a look at the other forum, though, I promise!
Tom


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 10, 2016)

Then by all means jump in


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2016)

BlackSun59 said:


> I appreciate that. F@H has always gotten my time, money, sweat and tears, even on a CPU. I prefer it, actually. I'll take a look at the other forum, though, I promise!
> Tom



Hey Tom, we warmly welcome you over to the WCG team!    Just wanted to say: CPU folding is eh, CPU crunching is great; CPU folding points are so little relative to GPUs. Fold away on gpus, and crunch away with the remaining CPU cycles. 

Either way, great work.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 10, 2016)

Well @BlackSun59 , it great that you have joined in on probably the greatest team on the internet man!!!!! Okay Tom, that might be just a little bias, but hey, its frigging great to have ya aboard man!!!!

And, since your an ole Maximum PC Team Folder, I'm quite sure you know, read, have heard of Paul Lilly. 

Well, Paul is a very personal friend of mine from many many years ago man. 

Just wanted to toss that one out there. 
Dano


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh btw my name is Tom too.


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow, thanks, everyone. I'm humbled.
Dano, sure, I've read plenty of Lilly's work and still think the people there are great, and so is the mag. But no real online presence anymore bites.
Manofthem, I will admit that I am considering a CPU upgrade to a FX-6300 or 8300 (it would be a big help in video transcoding, too) but I need to research this - I'm concerned about a few issues. Time to hit the Search function.
Thank you all again.
T.


----------



## DarthBaggins (May 3, 2016)

I'd say an 8350/8370 would be a good upgrade, and folding on them is a lot better than the 14-20k (you can squeeze 28-30k out of a 6 series in Linux but need to OC to 4.2-4.7 and put under water).  The 8350 in Linux can make massive gains for a Red Team CPU  just ask Hertz of the 8350 I had folding in Linux


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2017)

Welcome @RandomSadness


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2017)

A belated (3-17) welcome to @madness777 .  Please stop by and say hi sometime.


----------



## Star_Hunter (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello, everyone long time reader here and decided to join and fold after getting my Gigabyte 1080Ti


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 10, 2017)

welcome


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2017)

On 03.12.17, a Zergensen started F@H for team TPU.  I can't find a TPU user name, but welcome aboard.  Today, I see that they got 106,782 points for a single WU. Hmmm, I wonder, the GTX 1080 Ti was released 03.09.17.


----------



## mstenholm (May 14, 2017)

From what I can see from todays production he/she had a bad unit and got partly credited for it. Welcome to our small team.


----------



## Upgrayedd (May 31, 2017)

Hello, I started to crunch/fold yesterday. Thinking about a delid and crunching 100/100.

Temps are night/day.
ambient temp 16C/30C
4790K stock clock, undervolted. 1.217v 66-70C 88% usage 80/100 CPU use/time. save every 10min
GTX 970 1442MHz core. Stock memory clock. 68-72C 98% save every 30min. sometimes it goes down to stock clocks 1164MHz..idk why..losing about 30-40k a day it estimates because of it.
2x8GB 2133MHz
Installed on a 512GB 850 Pro

I have Google Fiber. I liked the initial roll out version the best. I had more options back then. Now they have updated the UI for TV so it has become much more laggy. They also took away the ability to view/play media files from the provided storage device, that means I cannot play any music files from the TV boxes anymore.. that was my favorite feature besides the speed of course. Now I have to stream youtube music to my surround sound in a box system, which for a box system made the quality downgrade very noticeable. 
I used to fold on my PS3. I have a slim version if it is still capable or even worth it.
Anything else for awesome people?


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello, just droppin by to say that I want to be a part too! I followed some guides on here and started to fold last night (+8.00 UTC Singapore).

Wouldn't want to waste my systems IDLE time doing nothing so I will try to contribute. Folding with both CPU and GPU.

Ryzen 1700x @ 3.83 ghz and a GTX 970 (mildly oc'd).
Will try my best to fold continuously while I leave my system up.
My internet speed isn't the best but I guess it'll do.

EDIT: 
Off Topic: Finally got my long service badge! Woot woot!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 3, 2017)

psyko12 said:


> Hello, just droppin by to say that I want to be a part too! I followed some guides on here and started to fold last night (+8.00 UTC Singapore).
> 
> Wouldn't want to waste my systems IDLE time doing nothing so I will try to contribute. Folding with both CPU and GPU.
> 
> ...


@psyko12 Thanks for joining.  And welcome to the greatest little folding team on earth!


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you!
Will try 24/7, but most likely be folding a few hours each day


----------



## Antykain (Jan 29, 2018)

Just started folding again with my GTX 1080, and will be throwing in my GTX 780 Classy in the next day or 4.   

Forgot how good these GPU's are for being nice space heaters..


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi JG

I noticed that you, as I write you, did 15 work units and didn't get bonus points for the last five. As I recall a new folder need to complete 10 without problems before they are eligible for these extra points. I also noticed that you had 8 GPU/CPUs ruining the past week  http://folding.stanford.edu/stats/donor/1910727 which indicate that you have plenty of hardware OR that you installed and deleted the program a few times. Did you get a pass key and did you enter it?

Normally I would do this in a PM but you doesn't seem to be a member of TPU yet.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 29, 2018)

Haven't been folding since '09, but decided to jump in at least to test some hardware. 
Currently running my GTX1060 6G, but soon I'm going to add some R9 270x cards, if the repair process is successful.


----------



## The Data Master (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello all. Been doing WCG for over a decade. I want to make use of my GPUs and BOINC doesn't have many useful projects for GPUs in my opinion. Would rather crunch for medical over alien signals and finding prime numbers.

Tried F@H many times, but never had the hardware to keep up with deadlines and get good PPD.

Just started and plan to continue. At the moment, crunching on 2 GT 630s and 2 GTX 550 TIs. Eventually will have a 750 TI to add to the list. According to the Advanced Control estimations, I'll have around 30-70k PPD in total with the first 4. I won't be running these machines 24/7 for energy efficiency reasons so the PPD will most likely be on the lower side until I get that 750 TI in the mix.

I should have a better number to post after completion of a few WUs.

As expected, I joined the TPU team.

Thanks and hope I am an asset to this team,
-The Data Master


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello everyone.

I am starting folding for TechPowerUp now, admittedly with only my humble GT 1030, but I hope it to be the start of much more for me.

I have installed the Folding at Home client on my Ubuntu 18.04 LSE machine with a Ryzen 3 1200 and GT 1030. Every little helps.

my username is "amioriK." same as it is on WCG.


I have installed the three FAH programs, the client, the viewer and the Control application. I have removed my CPU slot, and tried to add a GPU slot, but it says there is no GPU available. Any help will be hugely appreciated. Thanks.

Ash


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello everyone at TPU,

I am a long time reader and user of the main TPU site but just decided to start Folding again.

I was into FAH many years ago (with another team that is now all but deceased - RIP). Anyway back then I went into CPU Crunching (WCG) and still doing that on my Dual Xeon server. Planning to switch teams there too.

As FAH now has Linux client, I decided to give it some love (time) on my crunching server (one Ubuntu 18.04 VM with 8 cores).

I have also just upgraded my Windows 10 desktop PC to RTX 2080 and will run FAH on that (part-time). 

Hope to enjoy a more lively and interesting time here at TPU.

Russ64.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2019)

Russ64 said:


> Hope to enjoy a more lively and interesting time here at TPU.


Welcome to TPU, F@H@TPU and WCG@TPU!  We're not that lively of a team, just a small bunch of very dedicated people.  As the weather gets warmer here in the northern hemisphere, some will take a summer hiatus, myself included, so don't be alarmed, we'll be back.


----------



## windwhirl (May 25, 2019)

Well, I figured that if I already did some folding on my own, why not join the team? Same ID as TPU's username.

I'll be folding mostly on my RX 580 somewhere around 9 to 10 hours daily during working days for sure. Weekends are more random, though.

Besides, I get to warm up my living room during autumn and the coming winter, so that's a bonus


----------



## mstenholm (May 26, 2019)

Welcome and happy living room heating  

I can across this useful address the other day - WU checker. It allows to check if you WU has been successful sent and what points you received. HFM.net is nice but it only works up to "WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)". It does not check if you actiually sent it and what point you were awarded.

Edit:I found this one as well "CPU checker". This one was one of @windwhirl 's Wus. Without bonus. With bonus it would have been around 17900, not 4000. Just so you know


----------



## BlackSun59 (Jul 8, 2019)

BlackSun59 said:


> Hi, all. I've been folding since 2004, first under the name OvenMaster (2004-2009) and then BlackSun59 (2009-present)
> I folded for Maximum PC Magazine's team 11108 since 2004, but the magazine's forum got killed in May 2015.
> Now that the MPC site itself has been absorbed into another, I realized that it's time to find a new home.
> I took a look around and I like the activity and knowledge that  I see here.
> ...


Welp, I'm back from a three year stint crunching. F@H has always been my first love so cue the fanfare. 
All I need to do is figure out why I'm not getting bonus points...


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 8, 2019)

BlackSun59 said:


> Welp, I'm back from a three year stint crunching. F@H has always been my first love so cue the fanfare.
> All I need to do is figure out why I'm not getting bonus points...






Small bonus indeed. Good question. On the last one you should gotten 535 bonus points but that is still only 1530 PPD. Check this
Edit: more importantly check THIS @BlackSun59 . Problem in their end.


----------



## BlackSun59 (Jul 10, 2019)

That explains a lot! Thanks for that research.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 10, 2019)

BlackSun59 said:


> That explains a lot! Thanks for that research.


No problem. BTW the 7,498 points you got the other day was not missing points from your CPU folding but the base points for one 11733. I was testing if you had a valid Passkey by folding one GPU WU in your name but forgot that there is in fact two different cases - you can have a valid key for CPU and/or one for GPU.


----------



## BlackSun59 (Jul 12, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> No problem. BTW the 7,498 points you got the other day was not missing points from your CPU folding but the base points for one 11733. I was testing if you had a valid Passkey by folding one GPU WU in your name but forgot that there is in fact two different cases - you can have a valid key for CPU and/or one for GPU.


 That's very generous of you. Thanks much!
I've only folded on CPU, and my passkey was not in use for 3 years. Is it possible that there's an expiration date for them? I'd hate to have to get a new passkey and/or folding ID.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 12, 2019)

BlackSun59 said:


> That's very generous of you. Thanks much!
> I've only folded on CPU, and my passkey was not in use for 3 years. Is it possible that there's an expiration date for them? I'd hate to have to get a new passkey and/or folding ID.


Don't think they expires. There is still a problem with the bonus for at least some of the CPUs.


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am beginning to protein fold again after being semi-retired on my system for a long time. 

As of now, a great friend of mine is going through the struggle of dealing with Huntington's Disease. As soon as I saw the option on F@H last week, I have taken it and even joined this team once more (previously as PCPraiser100). Please, if you wish to make an effort for a disease, like Alzheimer's, that currently cannot be cured, now is a great time to consider. If you do light gaming, you can still set the load. If you are a workstation user, it won't be of concern until you pause to compile things. Please, I beg you, I do not want my friend to lose himself in great despair. If possible on an open agenda, please consider setting your client to Huntington's.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear about you friend. I think that most of us have a personal experience with one or more of the bad diseases. If I fold for one disease only I'm afraid that my GPUs would be ruining cold from time to time. I haven't looked into what  will happen if I set to let's say Huntington's and there is no work. Anyway you do what you feel is best. I aim wide but think Cancer.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey guys just jumped on with my rig, (should have some servers soon too)

Currently got a 3900x with dual Vega64 Nitros running 

Well damn, no folding currently, keep getting No WUs available errors


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> Hey guys just jumped on with my rig, (should have some servers soon too)
> 
> Currently got a 3900x with dual Vega64 Nitros running
> 
> Well damn, no folding currently, keep getting No WUs available errors


Sometimes it help to pause and then resume. The time to next try to download go (sometime but not allways) down to zero. Yes it put more stress on the Stanford servers but....


----------



## s3thra (Mar 18, 2020)

I've joined the team. Using same username as here.

I managed to download and process a couple of WUs last night, but much like on @Hellfire's system the program has been sitting there just waiting for WUs ever since. 

I'm using my second PC with a 3570k @ 4.2GHz and an RX 570.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2020)

s3thra said:


> I've joined the team. Using same username as here.
> 
> I managed to download and process a couple of WUs last night, but much like on @Hellfire's system the program has been sitting there just waiting for WUs ever since.
> 
> I'm using my second PC with a 3570k @ 4.2GHz and an RX 570.


Hi @s3thra and welcome. The best you can do to get a new job is to pause and wait 5-20 seconds and then resume in FAHControl advance control. That will in most cases reset the counter to next download try.


----------



## s3thra (Mar 18, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Hi @s3thra and welcome. The best you can do to get a new job is to pause and wait 5-20 seconds and then resume in FAHControl advance control. That will in most cases reset the counter to next download try.


Thanks. I'll give that a go every once in a while if it sits there for too long.


----------



## snorlaxgangs (Mar 18, 2020)

https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/Eighty20

I joined the team 3 days ago. The name Eighty20. Old rig x58 i7 990x 980Ti, small contribute. Btw, how to check if i'm working on any covid19 project?


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm setup to start folding.





There's activity on the GPU now. Should I leave the overclock on the GDDR6? I scaled back on the overclock when I was having artifacts on textures in the Witcher 2.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 18, 2020)

snorlaxgangs said:


> https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/Eighty20
> 
> I joined the team 3 days ago. The name Eighty20. Old rig x58 i7 990x 980Ti, small contribute. Btw, how to check if i'm working on any covid19 project?



Check https://client.foldingathome.org 

You will see the project number and a short description of it.


----------



## hat (Mar 18, 2020)

I have the opinion that you shouldn't use overclocked hardware unless you've extensively tested it to be stable. I don't want to deal with crashes and other unstable behavior, so I spend a lot of time testing.

For folding or world community grid, a bad OC can also give bad/invalid results, and those aren't worth anything.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 18, 2020)

hat said:


> I have the opinion that you shouldn't use overclocked hardware unless you've extensively tested it to be stable. I don't want to deal with crashes and other unstable behavior, so I spend a lot of time testing.
> 
> For folding or world community grid, a bad OC can also give bad/invalid results, and those aren't worth anything.



Agreed on that. Back when I just started I had a slight core overclock (1380 vs 1365 MHz) on my RX 580. F@H logs reported that there was corruption or something, so I rolled back to normal clocks and problem solved.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 19, 2020)

I switched from the GPU to just CPU. CPU is getting a workout 4 GHz averaging, and temperatures are 70C.


----------



## j0taDasFestasPT (Mar 19, 2020)

Using it for a good cause
* you should too*


----------



## trparky (Mar 19, 2020)

OK, so I'm joining in on this project here. I'm folding under the same user that I post here. I've got a couple of questions though.

When I put the system at Light Power Mode it stops GPU processing because apparently it's waiting for it to be idle but I'm not gaming so I'm not using the GPU. My browser, Microsoft Edge (Chromium) is however set to use hardware acceleration. Is this the reason why it's waiting for idle or is it because it's waiting for the CPU job to finish?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2020)

trparky said:


> OK, so I'm joining in on this project here. I'm folding under the same user that I post here. I've got a couple of questions though.
> 
> When I put the system at Light Power Mode it stops GPU processing because apparently it's waiting for it to be idle but I'm not gaming so I'm not using the GPU. My browser, Microsoft Edge (Chromium) is however set to use hardware acceleration. Is this the reason why it's waiting for idle or is it because it's waiting for the CPU job to finish?


I was under the impression that the slider was working some versions ago but I could be mistaken. I haven't use the basis viewer for 10 years.



With this you know if you are folding....
If you put the slider to Light and if it works then it stop using GPU if the GPU load is higher than a very low value (0?) indicating that you are using the PC.


----------



## trparky (Mar 19, 2020)

Is there a way to make it so that Folding@Home doesn't use the CPU? It seems that letting Folding@Home use my CPU causes my 8700K to suck power like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2020)

trparky said:


> Is there a way to make it so that Folding@Home doesn't use the CPU? It seems that letting Folding@Home use my 8700K sucks power like there's no tomorrow.


Yes, Configure, Slots, remove CPU. CPU folding is not worth it....


----------



## trparky (Mar 19, 2020)

OK then, as soon as the CPU job is finished I'll delete the CPU slot. I want to help out with this but I also don't want to run up the electric bill.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 20, 2020)

Greetings all! I've been folding for a few days now, but haven't been able to join a team until just a few moments ago. Of course I joined TPU's team! I go by "Littlecheeks" for folding. I fold with my main rig using an Ryzen 5 3600 (with a small OC to 3.8GHz) and a Nitro+ RX 580 (while my new Nitro+ 5700 XT comes back from being RMA'd) and I've accumulated 157,810 points thus far. I'll mainly be folding for cancer, but have been lucky enough to get several WU's related to COVID-19, so here's to hoping I'm able to donate even a tiny bit to the cause!


----------



## Bones (Mar 20, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Check https://client.foldingathome.org
> 
> You will see the project number and a short description of it.


This can also be useful to that end, shows every active project currently being worked on with the server ID and who's in charge of the WU project, credit for each completed and so on.

Folding@home Project Summary

You guys may want to bookmark it, pin/post it somewhere as a reference.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Greetings all! I've been folding for a few days now, but haven't been able to join a team until just a few moments ago. Of course I joined TPU's team! I go by "Littlecheeks" for folding. I fold with my main rig using an Ryzen 5 3600 (with a small OC to 3.8GHz) and a Nitro+ RX 580 (while my new Nitro+ 5700 XT comes back from being RMA'd) and I've accumulated 157,810 points thus far. I'll mainly be folding for cancer, but have been lucky enough to get several WU's related to COVID-19, so here's to hoping I'm able to donate even a tiny bit to the cause!


Welcome to our folding team. In general we don't think that CPU folding is the best way to utilize your CPU, you could try WCG instead, but that is your choice. Under what name do you fold? MilkDoctine? If so better get the pass-key punched in. Pass-key. @Gmr_Chick


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 20, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome to our folding team. In general we don't think that CPU folding is the best way to utilize your CPU, you could try WCG instead, but that is your choice. Under what name do you fold? MilkDoctine? If so better get the pass-key punched in. Pass-key. @Gmr_Chick



Thanks! I fold under the name "Littlecheeks"  

ETA: Got my passkey all set up!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 21, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Thanks! I fold under the name "Littlecheeks"
> 
> ETA: Got my passkey all set up!





If you want to fold for TPU then use team 50711


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 21, 2020)

^ Already done, friend!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 21, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> ^ Already done, friend!


Yes I can see but you still don't get bonus...I know that there were some kind of pass-keys problems with the big influx of new folders.


----------



## hat (Mar 21, 2020)

Don't you have to have done a certain number of WUs or something for the bonus to take effect?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2020)

10 successful WU’s before you get the bonus.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 22, 2020)

^ The past few days have been a whirl for certain. I usually fire up my rig at around 1500 and let it fold while I do other things on my rig. I set it to full power and let it go until I go to bed, which is anywhere from 0200 to 0500 (I'm a total night owl). I haven't been keeping track of how many WU's I've done thus far, but if I had to guess...somewhere between 8 and 10, the majority of which have been COVID-19 WU's with "high priority" CPU-based WU's. That's what the description said at least.


----------



## snorlaxgangs (Mar 24, 2020)

I let my F@H running 24/7 on my 2nd pc for the past couple days. However, sometimes either cpu or gpu ready but there is no project running, so i have to remove and add cpu/gpu again. Is there a way to make sure both cpu/cpu always get projects to do without doing the whole remove-add slot again every 1-2 hours?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 24, 2020)

snorlaxgangs said:


> View attachment 149099
> I let my F@H running 24/7 on my 2nd pc for the past couple days. However, sometimes either cpu or gpu ready but there is no project running, so i have to remove and add cpu/gpu again. Is there a way to make sure both cpu/cpu always get projects to do without doing the whole remove-add slot again every 1-2 hours?


Welcome to our team and the world of folding. Short answer is no. The longer answer is - pause/fold, but the effect is the same - you reduce YOUR time to the next try connection attempt. We are overwhelming the already long overdue update of Standford servers, both for the number of connections and the numbers of new job. I take a trip to my four folding rig three-four times a day but I can see that I'm running 40% of what I used to do.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 24, 2020)

snorlaxgangs said:


> I let my F@H running 24/7 on my 2nd pc for the past couple days. However, sometimes either cpu or gpu ready but there is no project running, so i have to remove and add cpu/gpu again. Is there a way to make sure both cpu/cpu always get projects to do without doing the whole remove-add slot again every 1-2 hours?


There are more people folding than there are jobs to distribute.  Just click on the "Pause" button, wait a few seconds, then click on the "Fold" button.  I wouldn't bother doing more than 3 or 4 times a day.  Patience is the key.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 25, 2020)

Probably a noob question since I've been away for a while (used to do WCG before). But when you quit folding mid-work unit does that work get lost and you have to restart, and hence it's better to let the WU be ready before quitting? Or does it pick up from where it left?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2020)

Black Panther said:


> Probably a noob question since I've been away for a while (used to do WCG before). But when you quit folding mid-work unit does that work get lost and you have to restart, and hence it's better to let the WU be ready before quitting? Or does it pick up from where it left?


You don't lose work, but you do lose bonus points.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 25, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You don't lose work, but you do lose bonus points.


Oops, I did that last night mid way through to reclaim my GPU for over activity (games.)


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 25, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Oops, I did that last night mid way through to reclaim my GPU for over activity (games.)


That's OK.  Folding at home still gets the results.  You only lose bonus points.  We still applaud and are grateful for your participation.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You don't lose work, but you do lose bonus points.


Correct, the job will find a check point and resume. If you have succesfully completed 10 GPU jobs after entering your pass key you will lose a lot of bonus But the job will be of value. In general your should complete the job you start in one go.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2020)

*Bonus Points*
The prompt completion of Work Units (WUs) is very important for the science we’re doing. In order to study the proteins we’re interested in, we need be able get the results back quickly. A faster turnaround also means that we can launch projects that are larger and more difficult than ever before. So in 2010 we introduced the Quick Return Bonus (QRB), which gives extra points to users who rapidly and reliably complete WUs. The QRB has been fairly successful in aligning points with scientific value, and we will continue to use it.


----------



## Basard (Apr 4, 2020)

Hey.  I'm folding now as well as crunching.... when do I get my sweet F@H badge?!  lol

Gonna have to get a block for my old 1080.... them little fans are howling away.

Cleaning the front filter helps.






This is the rig before the tubes all turned yellow:


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2020)

Basard said:


> Hey.  I'm folding now as well as crunching.... when do I get my sweet F@H badge?!  lol
> 
> Gonna have to get a block for my old 1080.... them little fans are howling away.
> 
> ...


I mentioned in another thread, but undervolt and underclock   I have my 1070 running at 80% power I think and 54% fan (very quiet compared to what I'm used to) and does fine   The 1080 Ti's in SLI, they are a little warmer but temps between 50C to 65C (bottom and top card) again, 80% power and 54% fan speed   I do also have 4 fans around them to get some air flowing as it's all air cooled and I'm sorry to say it, but man it sucks!!  

But that's my secret  





I need some water blocks and water cooling!!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 4, 2020)

phill said:


> I mentioned in another thread, but undervolt and underclock   I have my 1070 running at 80% power I think and 54% fan (very quiet compared to what I'm used to) and does fine   The 1080 Ti's in SLI, they are a little warmer but temps between 50C to 65C (bottom and top card) again, 80% power and 54% fan speed   I do also have 4 fans around them to get some air flowing as it's all air cooled and I'm sorry to say it, but man it sucks!!
> 
> But that's my secret
> 
> ...


Yes you sure need some water. 3.15 MHz and 83 C!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Yes you sure need some water. 3.15 MHz and 83 C!


It's normally around 75C but I think it was a little warmer today...  That's with the vcore down to 0.9vcore as well...  I guess they are just warm CPUs 

Edit with a picture 





I try to run everything I can when my solar is producing constantly like this...



I think anything over 2000w+ is normally enough to cover everything I currently run if I'm honest...


----------



## asphodel (Jul 14, 2020)

Huhu


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2020)

asphodel said:


> Huhu


Welcome to TPU @asphodel !!    I can now start tagging you in the milestones for one!!


----------



## Noxman (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi, Just joined the TPU team.

Crunching a bit on my HP Z600, gonna upgrade to 2x x5675 but not sure what GPU i'm gonna put in it. Leaning between somewhere between Gtx 970 - 1070.

(F@H name is Danoxman)


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2020)

Welcome to TPUs FAH team @Noxman !!   Great to have you on board!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 24, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I 'm folding on two machines now:

- i7 3770 , titan x Pascal , in a small case (medion PC)
-i7 6700K , GTX 1080ti , in a good aircooled Antec case

Both machines now only folding on GPU-slot.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 24, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I 'm folding on two machines now:
> 
> ...


Welcome Jacky , nice to have you in the team.


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 24, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I 'm folding on two machines now:
> 
> ...


Awesome mate, welcome


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I 'm folding on two machines now:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the nicest FAH and WCG Team out there I think!!   

Great to have you on our team and if there's anything we can do to help with any problems or anything like that, please let us know!!      You'll get tagged in any milestones you pass so hopefully if you wish to know, that will keep you up to date


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 26, 2020)

phill said:


> Welcome to the nicest FAH and WCG Team out there I think!!


I think so to   
And i have gone trough some teams. i also think this is the most active board with F@H and WCG of course..


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2020)

If anyone can suggest for me to do anything differently/better etc. just let me know!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 26, 2020)

Are there any 50711 TPU themed avatars available, like @The Foldinator ?


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 12, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Are there any 50711 TPU themed avatars available, like @The Foldinator ?


Sorry for the late reply mate, but i am not sure if there are and standard avatars(i don't think so) but when i thought of you're PPD  i made this 

 
but if you wan't anything else (themed) i can make it for you


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 12, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> Sorry for the late reply mate, but i am not sure if there are and standard avatars(i don't think so) but when i thought of you're PPD  i made this View attachment 179239
> but if you wan't anything else (themed) i can make it for you


Great, i'll use it


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 13, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Great, i'll use it


Looks good mate   
oo and NICe PPD


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> Looks good mate
> oo and NICe PPD


Yes now that @XZero450 is slacking  @Jacky_BEL is all that stands in my way for cherry pie but I welcome the challenge. A 2070+1070ti is standing by to when the snow/colder weather hits my part of the world.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 13, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> Looks good mate
> oo and NICe PPD


Yes, I know.
At first I was only going to put my previous flight sim rig at work for this folding.
But since corona is really affecting everyones life now, I went all in with my GPU collection and old PC's I still had laying around.
I am running all my cards on a powerlimit, to be kind to my ears and electricitybill.
And I am still looking out for some extra GTX 1080 FE cards to replace my Maxwell GPU's.
Those FE cards are really the best when it comes to maintainance.
Unscrew 4 screws for the shroudcover, unscrew 4 for the finstack and your good to go.
I can repaste a GPU and have it up and running again in 15 minutes. I love these cards.

@mstenholm ,  I just replaced a Titan X Maxwell for a more efficient GTX 1080. The Titan X can go back to looking pretty in my collection .


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 14, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Yes now that @XZero450 is slacking  @Jacky_BEL is all that stands in my way for cherry pie but I welcome the challenge. A 2070+1070ti is standing by to when the snow/colder weather hits my part of the world.


My first big slice of pie. I had to get it now, before you and @XZero450 billionaires get back to full strength.


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> My first big slice of pie. I had to get it now, before you and @XZero450 billionaires get back to full strength.


Great work there @Jacky_BEL !!  Outstanding effort!!


----------



## XZero450 (Dec 15, 2020)

It's alive again.


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> It's alive again.


What did you end up getting in the end @XZero450 ?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 17, 2020)

Just started up.  Figured with the cold finally settling in, may as well use some silicon to throw some heat into the home office.  Currently have an i5-2500 paired with an R9 270 that I'm planning to run... let's say 23/7.  If the jobs for both finish up pretty close to each other at some point, I may add a 6870 and see how long it takes to kill an EVGA 450 W3.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 17, 2020)

I changed my Pascal cards settings a bit for undervolting, thanks to @Vayra86 .
GTX 1080's running cooler now, but the same strategy didn't work for the Titan X, it just ignored the thermal limit and was getting real toasty.
So i had to restrict the power limit even further.


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

How much further did you have to reduce the power limit @Jacky_BEL ??


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 18, 2020)

The powerlimit I have set is more of a failsafe, when the thermal limit gets broken.

On the GTX 1080 i didn't use the power limit, but the thermal limit instead, and it worked very well (power limit was at 100%).
So i used the same strategy on the Titan X, but that didn't go as planned.

So I did a +175 Mhz core clock offset, a 70C thermal limit and an additional 50% power limit, which gives me a 0.6810 core voltage, and a 72C temperature.
Fan speed at +/- 2065 rpm, which I am happy with.
Average power usage is at 44% TDP or 108W board power draw.

This is at this moment, but it can vary somewhat, depending on the type of workunit given.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 31, 2020)

In regards to a TpU's Avatar, i made this 


 feel free to use it 
I kinda like it myself


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks very much for the effort there @The Foldinator !!    Could be our offical TPU icon


----------



## cine.chris (Jan 12, 2021)

Adding some pcie lanes. Yes, the x16 slots bifurcate. Got tired of playing with desktop mobos. This'll be in a frame.
I don't have a badge code handy... stopped by to admire your pie stats.
I fold for another team, but it's nice to see how active the community is here and the support your team is getting.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 13, 2021)

Now that can rake in a lot of PPD .
This is really a nice team, and generating interesting stats too.


----------



## zotric (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi
I started folding a few months ago with an NVIDIA 2080Ti.
Since then built a new PC with a 2060 Super. I do have other planned GPU uses. No - not crypto mining!
2080Ti gets around 4M ppd and a bit at 90% power and 500MHz memory clock boost; 2060 Super about 2.2M at 90% power and 200MHz mem clock boost. I use MSI Afterburner to tune the GPU power curves.
In order to reduce the power consumption I've detuned the 2080Ti to 70% power limit and it is still doing 3.5M ppd & the rig is pulling 300-350W. That s about a 100W power reduction I think which is surprisingly good. Looks like diminishing returns for more power although I'd need to confirm that if I had the patience. 
I do not use CPU slots at the moment. I find that they tend to pull down the GPU at least on the 2060 rig that has 'just' a 10400F 6 core Intel processor.
I wish I could get a 3080 GPU & sell one of the others but is seems the shortages are destined to last a long time.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 16, 2021)

zotric said:


> Hi
> I started folding a few months ago with an NVIDIA 2080Ti.
> Since then built a new PC with a 2060 Super. I do have other planned GPU uses. No - not crypto mining!
> 2080Ti gets around 4M ppd and a bit at 90% power and 500MHz memory clock boost; 2060 Super about 2.2M at 90% power and 200MHz mem clock boost. I use MSI Afterburner to tune the GPU power curves.
> ...


Welcome to our world of folding. Nice hardware you got. You are right that a reduction in power can yield better ppd/watt. I'm not so sure that increasing the memory clock is doing the same but if you are game then you could test it. Right now it seem to be an endless stream of 13446 which seem to be fairly consistent in PPD so....

Edit: TPU is team 50711 btw


----------



## zotric (Apr 16, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome to our world of folding. Nice hardware you got. You are right that a reduction in power can yield better ppd/watt. I'm not so sure that increasing the memory clock is doing the same but if you are game then you could test it. Right now it seem to be an endless stream of 13446 which seem to be fairly consistent in PPD so....
> 
> Edit: TPU is team 50711 btw


Thanks.  I agree about memory overclock. The ppd benefit is probably be small anyway, but memory is cheap to run.
Memory plus 200 on the 2080Ti now so I'll leave it a few days then increase back to 500 & see what happens.


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome to the TPU Forums @zotric !   We hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## DoH! (Jan 27, 2022)

Hello everyone on *TPU*, i've been a member here since last year. I had previously been folding on another site and as i'm now on here more have decided this is the place for my folding. 
Any info required about my Pc can be found in my system specs. PPD 340062
Glad to be here


----------

